# 🌹Animal Crossing Journals: The 1 Year Challenge, 2017 Edition🌹



## SensaiGallade (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome, my friends! The year of 2017 is closing in upon us. And you know what that means, don't you? Yes, that's right! It's time for the 1 Year Challenge!

*What is the 1 Year Challenge?*

The 1 Year Challenge is a challenge (obviously) to start a town on ACNL and play on the town for a whole year. There are certain rules that are implemented to make it more of a challenge, yet make the game more enjoyable.

The focus of the 1 Year Challenge is not only to inspire people to pick up the game again, but to build a small little community of people and to watch our towns grow! To keep ourselves motivated and to truly be able to love the game again, especially with those who have reset endlessly, always unsatisfied with what they roll. This is a place to make the game more fun and to help bring players together.

I've put together a range of different idea's, rules and more based on personal responses I have received. So please, take a look and read!







Spoiler: Rules



*Start your town on January 1st*

Hopefully this is pretty self-explainatory. Starting on the 1st January will hopefully allow you to see the progress you make over the course of the year.
*No Time Travelling*

Time travelling takes the fun out of the game and defeats the object of the challenge. 
*No Transfering Anything*

This includes selling the town to earn a butt-tonne of cash as some people are unable to do that. The challenge is more fun when you earn something; it's more rewarding. 
Small things such as Plot resetting are allowed as well as amiibo Villager move-in's.​





Spoiler: Challenges






Spoiler: January




Capture all of the available bugs, fish and deep sea creatures for this month.
Obtain at least 1 villager pic for this month
Jan 1st-7th - Obtain all of the native town fruit.
Jan 8th-14th - Collect at least 50 medals on the Island
Jan 15th-21th - Wrap up nice and warm for the coming Winter!
Jan 22nd-28th - Gain 100% Mayoral Approval and build at least 3 PWP’s






Spoiler: February




Capture all the available bugs, fish and deep sea creatures for this month.
Obtain a Perfect Town Status as well as a gold watering can. HAS TO BE YOUR OWN!
Feb 1st-7th - Overhaul yourself with a look to close for the winter.
Feb 1st - 14th - Wriet a Valentine poem or story to someone or anything!









Spoiler: Events






Spoiler: Weekly RV Visits



Every Sunday, you can come and visit my town and buy special furniture! This is free of charge of course! This will begin next Sunday, 8th January. I have the amiibo:

Isabelle
Digby
Reese
Cyrus
K.K. Slider
Inkwell (Inkling Squid)
Wolf Link (Link)
All the Sanrio amiibo cards






Spoiler: The Monthly Bell Lottery



Every month, there will be a bell lottery! This is made up of donations that I, myself contribute to as well as you too! This months withdraw date will be the 31st January! The donated money will be kept in my additional character's ABD if you do so wish to contribute.

Current Jackpot: 6 Million Bells



Spoiler: Donators:



Myself








Spoiler: The Quarterly TBT Jackpot!



Every 3 months, There will be a TBT Jackpot that is compiled together to form I huuuuugggeeee amount that is spread between everyone! There will be a first, second, third and participantss prize. The closing date for these will be the 30th April, 31st August and the 31st December this year! The TBT will be stored in my ABD where I will keep a count of and save everything. If you wish to donate, then please inform me and send over the desired TBT.

Current Jackpot: 500TBT



Spoiler: Donators



Myself
KaydeeKrunk
Carly, Mayor of Caketon
misspiggy95
ZebraQueen
Libra











Spoiler: Helpful Links



The player's participant list. This spreadsheet will allow you to easily access players information for trades and town visits. Use CTRL+F to navigate throughthe spreadsheet! Find it here!

Check out our personal discord! yabber endlessly in a repetitive discussion with other participents and spectators in a range of different channels including off-topic discussion, gaming, and obviously, AC. Participants will be PM'd the link once signed up and eventually will be open to the public once we have a great community going!

A Wiki page with all the PWP's, sizes and who unlocks them! This can be found here! 

Thonky's face guide for ACNL. This is my personal favorite site for the fice guide. Find it here!

A spreadsheet that acts as a checklist for all bugs, fish and deep-sea creatures, made by yours truly! Find it here!

How to copy the spreadsheet.
1.Open the spreadsheet.
2.Click the File menu.
3.Click Make a copy.
4.You are given the option to name the spreadsheet. It will save into your Drive.
5.You are free to edit it and do as you please with it!

A rock placement guide I found! It identifies the placement of rocks and possibly how you can identify them! Find it here!







I want to show you the progress you can truly make by doing the 1/1 challenge. I taken part in this year's challenge. Yes, the community died, but I still made it nearly 365 days with my town of Rosemoor. And it is staying that was. Here's some before pic:



Spoiler: Before







Now before deleting your towns or whatever, please take a moment to visit my Dream Town, freshly updated today. There is some slight misshaps I'm working on but you get the idea. My Dream Address is: *6B00-0017-305E*. I aim to make this challenge a success for me, you, and everyone who takes place.

I'm looking forward to this years challenge. Hopefully, we can all make it enjoyable!​


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 28, 2016)

oooo Another one year challenge for 2017!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 28, 2016)

ccee633 said:


> oooo Another one year challenge for 2017!



Another? What do you mean another?


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> Another? What do you mean another?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...7;The-One-Year-Challenge-2017-EDITION&#10047;
lmao


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 28, 2016)

Can I still sign up even if I'm just going to 1 year no tting instead of restarting?


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2016)

I've started mine already, hopefully I keep this one forever. c:


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 28, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I've started mine already, hopefully I keep this one forever. c:



Yayy! Good luck with it!



Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Can I still sign up even if I'm just going to 1 year no tting instead of restarting?



Hmm... I'd have to think about it...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 28, 2016)

Bipity booo!


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Dec 28, 2016)

Sign me up!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 28, 2016)

Carly said:


> Sign me up!



Sure thing!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 28, 2016)

Can we restart on new year as many time we want for a good map?
I really want short river and orange fruit
For this town that I want to do with the 2017 challenge 
Though I'm gonna keep it forever i ust want to start fresh
With my 4 cartridge


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 28, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Can we restart on new year as many time we want for a good map?
> I really want short river and orange fruit
> For this town that I want to do with the 2017 challenge
> Though I'm gonna keep it forever i ust want to start fresh
> With my 4 cartridge



Yes, of course! The only rules there are to the challenge are the ones listed on the front. Plot resetting, map resetting, all that jazz, is allowed!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 28, 2016)

Well thank for answering my questions
But sadly I can't start on new year
Because my 3ds charger broke and doesn't have battery and Walmart ran out and there no gamestop
So by the time I get one it will be some few days after new year

Oh well I guess I just do it to my own then and start on January 1 and travel to regular date


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm sorta hoping to do this, but I started my new town today (technically late last night). I'm just a few days early.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Well thank for answering my questions
> But sadly I can't start on new year
> Because my 3ds charger broke and doesn't have battery and Walmart ran out and there no gamestop
> So by the time I get one it will be some few days after new year
> ...



Aww I'm sorry to hear that. You can start when you can on the date 1st January, then catch up if it's only a few days after the first.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> I'm sorta hoping to do this, but I started my new town today (technically late last night). I'm just a few days early.



Maybe you can restart again on the first...


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm making a 2NE1 themed town maybe!  for bom Dara Cl and minzy

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have an all blue town and I'm getting a new acnl game!  4 villagers named the 4 stars of 2NE1! ;9;


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

Reyrey said:


> I'm making a 2NE1 themed town maybe!  for bom Dara Cl and minzy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have an all blue town and I'm getting a new acnl game!  4 villagers named the 4 stars of 2NE1! ;9;



If I'm being honest, I have no idea what that is but I wish you good luck with it and your town!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

Boop


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 29, 2016)

Then thanks IL sign up in a moment
Though gotta wait for some few little days
As soon as I have a charger gonna find my map and put January 1 and then travel to my regular date and time and no more time traveling

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though not gonna plot reset km just gonna let it normal


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Then thanks IL sign up in a moment
> Though gotta wait for some few little days
> As soon as I have a charger gonna find my map and put January 1 and then travel to my regular date and time and no more time traveling
> 
> ...



That's great to know! I'll add you to the sheet!


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Dec 29, 2016)

I missed out on this last year and really want to get back into the game after resetting too many times. I believe I shall definitely do this this year. Can I start at midnight on the first or do I have to wait until 6am?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

CrazyCat42 said:


> I missed out on this last year and really want to get back into the game after resetting too many times. I believe I shall definitely do this this year. Can I start at midnight on the first or do I have to wait until 6am?



At the moment it strikes the 1st is not a problem!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

CrazyCat42 said:


> I missed out on this last year and really want to get back into the game after resetting too many times. I believe I shall definitely do this this year. Can I start at midnight on the first or do I have to wait until 6am?



Double post :/


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Dec 29, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> At the moment it strikes the 1st is not a problem!



Awesome! That gives me something to do at midnight, haha. I'm definitely in.


----------



## Velarniel (Dec 29, 2016)

I'd do it but I already have a dreamie in my town and I'd die if I lost him


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

Velarniel said:


> I'd do it but I already have a dreamie in my town and I'd die if I lost him



I will just put it out there, but I have Julian in my town and I'm not resetting this year, just hosting it Please don't kill me) so I'm happy to give him up at any point since he's only a stand in for my lost Marshal... He was my first villager to move into Rosemoor...

- - - Post Merge - - -



CrazyCat42 said:


> Awesome! That gives me something to do at midnight, haha. I'm definitely in.



Yayyyyy! Adding you to the list!


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 29, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...7;The-One-Year-Challenge-2017-EDITION&#10047;
> lmao




I ment thhe plague one, but whatever


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 29, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> Maybe you can restart again on the first...



Nah, not worth risking not having Bob!  Besides, I figure it's close enough!


----------



## Pyxie (Dec 29, 2016)

Guys I just started playing ACNL on the 18th xD Im not resetting now but i want to participate....should i restart.....naaaa


----------



## cIementine (Dec 29, 2016)

ccee633 said:


> I ment thhe plague one, but whatever



plague one??


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

Pyxie said:


> Guys I just started playing ACNL on the 18th xD Im not resetting now but i want to participate....should i restart.....naaaa


 
This is your choice but if you don't reset, you can always play along with everyone else and take part! I am more than happy to have you join in!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 29, 2016)

Btw gallade
where do I sign up to put my town name and my mayor name
The town name will be Random
While my mayor name will be Creative


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Btw gallade
> where do I sign up to put my town name and my mayor name
> The town name will be Random
> While my mayor name will be Creative



After the closing date for signing up, I will post a form with all the necessary details and will ask all participants to fill it out. Then, I will fill out the sheet with all the given details.


----------



## Pyxie (Dec 29, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> This is your choice but if you don't reset, you can always play along with everyone else and take part! I am more than happy to have you join in!



Cool! I just got the QR machine yesterday and I dont want to give that up XD Ill only be like 2 weeks ahead of everyone


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

Beep boop


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 30, 2016)

I didn't see someone else had planned on doing a OYC thread! (I looked before starting mine and only saw the Plague themed one, didn't mean to step on any feet!) but I am totally going to be participating this year so sign me up!


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 30, 2016)

2NE1 is a K-pop group of 4 very talented girls. But minzy's contract expired and she forgot to renew it and was kicked off sadly.. Bom just left for an unknown reason. Dara left and is a solo singer. CL is still in 2NE1 and is a solo singer as well. They are famous for their song uploaded in 2011 called "Hate you." Also my fave song of theirs is "Happy." Also their last performance together not live.

I'd love to do this but I have so much homework due to school and I have like no money rn. I'll save this for 2018. Are you going to be doing this for 2018?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omfg i remembered I have 30$ in going to buy it tomorrow for 19.00!!!! Sign me up!

Bell tree name: Reyrey
Town: 2NE1
Residents:
Mayor: CL
Second: Dara
Third: Bom
Fourth: Minzy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can we use items from or other town or no?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2016)

Reyrey said:


> 2NE1 is a K-pop group of 4 very talented girls. But minzy's contract expired and she forgot to renew it and was kicked off sadly.. Bom just left for an unknown reason. Dara left and is a solo singer. CL is still in 2NE1 and is a solo singer as well. They are famous for their song uploaded in 2011 called "Hate you." Also my fave song of theirs is "Happy." Also their last performance together not live.
> 
> I'd love to do this but I have so much homework due to school and I have like no money rn. I'll save this for 2018. Are you going to be doing this for 2018?
> 
> ...



Oh wow that was fast! And no, transfering items is not allowed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I didn't see someone else had planned on doing a OYC thread! (I looked before starting mine and only saw the Plague themed one, didn't mean to step on any feet!) but I am totally going to be participating this year so sign me up!



It's not a problem! I'll sign you up!


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 30, 2016)

Btw sign me up x.x


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2016)

Reyrey said:


> Btw sign me up x.x



Yes, I'll do it when I get on my laptop.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2016)

Updated front with sign-up closure.


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 30, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> Yes, I'll do it when I get on my laptop.


Um I have a few questions.. 

Can we get help from friends or other people on this website?

May we use QR code flags and paths?

Can we cycle a bit and sell some villagers we don't want or giveaway to people?

May we get villagers from others?

Will there be a 2018 one?

Corruption happens. What do we do??

How can you tell we're not breaking the rules??


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2016)

Reyrey said:


> Um I have a few questions..
> 
> Can we get help from friends or other people on this website?
> 
> ...



Yes

Yes

Yes

Yes

Hopefully

Err, I'm not sure

I'm relying on participants not to break the rules


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 30, 2016)

Yesss I'm going to have a cycling service the first month. The first 3 days - Week I'm laying my patterns down and where villagers can move in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also can we have help from people on other websites? I have a few friends on another website who have cycling services! 

I have a suggestion for some challenges! 

Obtain all gold tools WITHOUT buying them!

Keep a villager starter! Cmon love at least one villager you start with! I loved Astrid forever until I had to let her go because Paula the smelly fart never moved until Astrid moved!!

Never hit your villager with a net, toy hammer, etc. love your villagers! Not sure about accidental hits though..

Obtain perfect town before the year ends. 

Finish all your nook's home loans within ( amount of time ).

Obtain all fruits ( doesn't have to be perfect ) without buying on forum!

Obtain all dreamies without buying on forum! ( whew a hard one I don't expect anyone to do this o.o

I think you should have a rule where you need to complete a certain amount of challenges! It makes the challenge more fun!  all challenges I could think of.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2016)

Reyrey said:


> Yesss I'm going to have a cycling service the first month. The first 3 days - Week I'm laying my patterns down and where villagers can move in.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Damn you've went all out! I love the idea's! I'll announce the first challenge on the 1st and when it will end!

As for getting help from different websites, It'll be much prefered if it was on this site, but I can't stop you from using another site; what you do is your business, but please don't advertise other sites as it is not allowed.


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 30, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> Damn you've went all out! I love the idea's! I'll announce the first challenge on the 1st and when it will end!
> 
> As for getting help from different websites, It'll be much prefered if it was on this site, but I can't stop you from using another site; what you do is your business, but please don't advertise other sites as it is not allowed.



Sorry ;0; I'll just say other website next time! ( mod pls don't ban me ;; )


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2016)

Reyrey said:


> Sorry ;0; I'll just say other website next time! ( mod pls don't ban me ;; )



Its fine, advertising other sites is considered as a post quality violation so make sure not to do it.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Dec 30, 2016)

Heh, I started a few days early, but haven't done much. I'll still play along!


----------



## behindtheclocks (Dec 30, 2016)

I'll definitely be taking part!


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 30, 2016)

I would love to do this but im so lazy


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2016)

Beep


----------



## ~=Dakota=~ (Dec 30, 2016)

Eh, sign me up. I've got an brand new copy and nothing to do so why not?


----------



## lykkelille (Dec 30, 2016)

Im in with my spare copy! My main town will be my #1 prio for landscaping and decorating, but I might aswell try this with my second copy thats just collecting dust!

If you don't mind I will make some extra rules for myself:
-No getting bells from the forums
-No getting tools from the forums
-Not using amiibo cards or forum trades
-Letting all villagers go if they want to move (??) Not sure if i can do this one XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm conflicted on what to theme my new town, part of me wants to do a pastel town and the other part of me wants to do a food themed town. :/ Can't decide!


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Dec 31, 2016)

Sign me up, please! My current town is kinda "meh", so i'll be more than happy to restart and take part in this challenge.


----------



## shesmyevangeline (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi 

I would like to partecipate too!
I'm keeping my main town, but i'll start a fresh town on my japanese copy of the game, and hopefully the challenge will motivate me to check on my old town more often


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Dec 31, 2016)

Please, put my name down! I've been holding out desperately, resisting playing the game until the 1st of January. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 31, 2016)

I'd like to participate again this year. Jot me down!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

All you wonderful people are being put on the spreadsheet now!

Once the clock strikes midnight tonight, the 1 year challenge begins! I will release the first challenge tomorrow morning!

By the way, tomorrow I would of succeeded with the 2016 challenge! My 1 year anniversary with Rosemoor!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm conflicted on what to theme my new town, part of me wants to do a pastel town and the other part of me wants to do a food themed town. :/ Can't decide!



A food town would be amazing! Your town could change seasonally and you can have all sorts of house ideas and foodie villagers like Merengue or Tia!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has reyrey been banned? Her name is in brown and she signed up for the challenge?


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Dec 31, 2016)

I would like to join if that's OK, never been able to stay with a town longer than six weeks so this should be fun!☺


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

A spooky ghost! said:


> I would like to join if that's OK, never been able to stay with a town longer than six weeks so this should be fun!☺



Of course you may join!


----------



## shesmyevangeline (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh, I was wondering, which time zone are we following for the challenge?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

shesmyevangeline said:


> Oh, I was wondering, which time zone are we following for the challenge?



Your following your own timezone so there is no confusion of time.


----------



## shesmyevangeline (Dec 31, 2016)

ok, cool! Thanks!!


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello! I re-thought about it, and I think that I'm gonna stick to my current town for now. Sorry about the inconvenience, and I wish all of you guys the best of luck with your new towns!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

Nimega_Gunner said:


> Hello! I re-thought about it, and I think that I'm gonna stick to my current town for now. Sorry about the inconvenience, and I wish all of you guys the best of luck with your new towns!



Not at all! Thank you for taking an interest and good luck with your town!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm gonna start at January 6
Because that day were I live it's like another Christmas for us
In English it can be said the "3 king" but for my natal language and which I prefer to say is  " Los Reyes magos" 
So it's like another Christmas for us
Yeah where I live we celebrate the longest Christmas. .. anyway
I ask one thing only which was a 3ds charger
So I'm gonna 6 days after January 1 but will put January 1 then put normal time


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> I'm gonna start at January 6
> Because that day were I live it's like another Christmas for us
> In English it can be said the "3 king" but for my natal language and which I prefer to say is  " Los Reyes magos"
> So it's like another Christmas for us
> ...



That is no problem! Enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2016)

I think I'm going to take part in this and Pocky's challenge as well as best I can! I did the OYC in 2015 and really enjoyed it, I may not be able to play/post everyday but I'll do my best! I'm thinking of doing a witch/forest town, is anyone else doing a themed town?

I also have some ideas for challenges - a comic drawing challenge where you illustrate some event in your town and not allowing your villagers to move out until you receive their pictures. I did this in 2015 and it was actually quite fun, it forced me to want to help all my villagers and learn to love them even if I wasn't keen on them at first!

Also is anyone restarting at midnight?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

Hazel said:


> I think I'm going to take part in this and Pocky's challenge as well as best I can! I did the OYC in 2015 and really enjoyed it, I may not be able to play/post everyday but I'll do my best! I'm thinking of doing a witch/forest town, is anyone else doing a themed town?
> 
> I also have some ideas for challenges - a comic drawing challenge where you illustrate some event in your town and not allowing your villagers to move out until you receive their pictures. I did this in 2015 and it was actually quite fun, it forced me to want to help all my villagers and learn to love them even if I wasn't keen on them at first!
> 
> Also is anyone restarting at midnight?



Great idea's! I love them! Would you like me to sign you up?


----------



## NeonStardust (Dec 31, 2016)

Sign me up! Will there be a discord server specifically for this challenge?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> Great idea's! I love them! Would you like me to sign you up?



Thanks!  Yes please!


----------



## mintellect (Dec 31, 2016)

As much as I'd like to participate, I have no towns I'd like to delete at the moment and I wasn't able t commit to the challenge very long last year.
I wish everyone luck who joins!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> As much as I'd like to participate, I have no towns I'd like to delete at the moment and I wasn't able t commit to the challenge very long last year.
> I wish everyone luck who joins!



Lol. Tomorrow is the one year anniversary of my town, so it is safe to say I completed the challenge!

- - - Post Merge - - -



NeonStardust said:


> Sign me up! Will there be a discord server specifically for this challenge?



Yes and no. The Discord server will be first for participants but I will open it up to other members soon after once we establish everything.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Dec 31, 2016)

I would so do this if my DS clocks weren't all screwed up. I took a hiatus and set my clocks back to when I played last...several times, so I'm back in May rn, but maybe next year I'll try this. (But you already have five towns) Yeah, next year probably.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Dec 31, 2016)

Kinda self-promo feel free to ignore me UwU

Been thinking about a theme and dreamies for my town! I thought having 10 specific dreamies to work towards would help me stick with my town and give me more satisfaction. I made a thread with some ideas, and I'd love some advice from all the participants here. You can find the thread here.
Thanks if you do check it out ^-^


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

ItsMilkypink said:


> Kinda self-promo feel free to ignore me UwU
> 
> Been thinking about a theme and dreamies for my town! I thought having 10 specific dreamies to work towards would help me stick with my town and give me more satisfaction. I made a thread with some ideas, and I'd love some advice from all the participants here. You can find the thread here.
> Thanks if you do check it out ^-^



Don't worry, we want some conversations going here!


----------



## lykkelille (Dec 31, 2016)

Are you guys with a main town + a challenge town gonna decorate/make it perfect/dream town?
Because I want to participate but I would like to spend the most time working on the landscaping of my main town that i started in desember :/ A bit worried that I will spend a lot less time making it really good than everyone else...


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Dec 31, 2016)

Think i might be joining this one!
I definatly want to do a one year challenge and already have a card ready.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Think i might be joining this one!
> I definatly want to do a one year challenge and already have a card ready.



Did you complete the 2016 one? And yes, I'll sign you up!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Dec 31, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> Did you complete the 2016 one? And yes, I'll sign you up!



Nope i didn't unfortunatly. 
But i have a fresh cartridge up and ready to go  

Thank you!

GUessing we post our new town name/map and mayor name up tomorrow?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2016)

I will be doing this, so sign me up!! C:
Maybe you could use a discord group?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Nope i didn't unfortunatly.
> But i have a fresh cartridge up and ready to go
> 
> Thank you!
> ...



Yes we will! I have a form that is ready for tomorrow!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanako said:


> I will be doing this, so sign me up!! C:
> Maybe you could use a discord group?



Great, I'll sign you up! I have a Discord server that is nearly ready to be released, so it should be up in a few days.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Dec 31, 2016)

Trying to decide on a mayor name currently. Do I go with my real name - Hannah - or a "cooler" name, like Alexa or Alexis (I've always been obsessed with that name)?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

ItsMilkypink said:


> Trying to decide on a mayor name currently. Do I go with my real name - Hannah - or a "cooler" name, like Alexa or Alexis (I've always been obsessed with that name)?



I use my real name but its preference.

For those where it has not struck midnight, the challenge is due to begin soon! Those in 2017, good luck! Tomorrow morning I will update the thread with all the necessary information! And remember...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year from the UK!!!


----------



## Rainyks (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year! 
I'll create a second town now, sign me up ^^


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

Rainyks said:


> Happy new year!
> I'll create a second town now, sign me up ^^



Added you!

Tomorrow more will be announced about the challenge and what is to come! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Dec 31, 2016)

ItsMilkypink said:


> Kinda self-promo feel free to ignore me UwU
> 
> Been thinking about a theme and dreamies for my town! I thought having 10 specific dreamies to work towards would help me stick with my town and give me more satisfaction. I made a thread with some ideas, and I'd love some advice from all the participants here. You can find the thread here.
> Thanks if you do check it out ^-^



I think I'm finally going to do the theme I've always wanted. A fairy tale town. So I'll want Drago, Julian (that'd be a first too), and Phoebe. Maybe some pigs, and any other fairy tale types that I think fit. Maybe a goat? I might have to run through the character list...


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Dec 31, 2016)

Raises hand. Can I join? Sign me up.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Raises hand. Can I join? Sign me up.



Of course you can! Welcome to the forums and I hope you enjoy your stay! Please make sure to read the rules and guidelines just to be sure about posting and all that jazz if you haven't already.

Thank you!


----------



## Cailey (Dec 31, 2016)

would love to do this but not tting or trading would be so hard for me!


----------



## behindtheclocks (Dec 31, 2016)

A happy new year to everyone! I'm really looking forward to taking part in this challenge in 2017! It's actually at the top of my new years resolution list. I will be making my town tomorrow morning and I'll post some pictures as soon as I can. Good luck everyone!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 31, 2016)

Id love to sign up!
I will be using my spare copy to do this challenge so I may keep my beautiful town ^_^


----------



## Pyxie (Dec 31, 2016)

Sign me up! I just resetted my town even though I started 2 weeks ago XD It felt so good to do so. My mayor name will still be Pyxie and my town will still be Mystic. My friendcode is on the side


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 31, 2016)

this is so great more poeple joining for this challange  and im glad im joining its gonna be some few day late but il keep up with this
i just hope this community wont die i always like this


----------



## KingKyle (Dec 31, 2016)

I have to delete my town? Can I keep my town


----------



## Pyxie (Dec 31, 2016)

KingKyle said:


> I have to delete my town? Can I keep my town



I think it may depend on how long you had it. If you had your town for months then yeah, if you had it for like a couple of weeks then they may say its okay. But it is a restart challenge so you kinda have to xD Or you wont be on the same page as everyone else


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey. I hope its not too late. But I want to try the challenge. Yes, you heard me say I didn't wanna do this. But I want to now. I'll start by doing my 2nd town, Moonview. Which failed numerous of times due to being dissatisfied. I'll do everything right this time.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello! I just made a new town  
Sign me up please!


----------



## .MOON. (Jan 1, 2017)

Hope I'm not too late but I'd like to signup too. It'll give me something to do with my spare (3rd) copy of ACNL.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2017)

xoMoon said:


> Hope I'm not too late but I'd like to signup too. It'll give me something to do with my spare (3rd) copy of ACNL.



This is totally me! It's my third copy


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

Everyone shall be put on the spreadsheet!!! Look forward to new updates in a few hours and good luck with your starting towns!


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 1, 2017)

Sign me up please!! 

I'm so bummed because I didn't realise I could map reset, and my map is kinda crappy but I have so many good starting villagers (Molly, Stitches and Francine... and Molly's house is right in the way of a ramp) wahhhh

But I guess that's the point of the challenge, to make the most of what you get!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2017)

I made a poll to decide my town name, but I for sure am going to have a male Mayor named Bray (it was my late grandpa's middle name) looking forward to starting when I get home in the morning.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I made a poll to decide my town name, but I for sure am going to have a male Mayor named Bray (it was my late grandpa's middle name) looking forward to starting when I get home in the morning.



That's great! Lets get some discussion going on this thread! How are everyone's first experiences in their new town?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> That's great! Lets get some discussion going on this thread! How are everyone's first experiences in their new town?



I am so in love with my new map. I got my favourite villager, moe, as a starter. It's great so far!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I am so in love with my new map. I got my favourite villager, moe, as a starter. It's great so far!



Yayyyy! Post your town maps so we can all see!


----------



## Skye81 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, I'm new on here but would like to join in on my 2nd cartridge, will be resetting it at some point today.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

Skye81 said:


> Hi, I'm new on here but would like to join in on my 2nd cartridge, will be resetting it at some point today.



Sure! Make sure you have read the rules and all that jazz. Either way...

Welcome to the forums! I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## .MOON. (Jan 1, 2017)

Love my new map plus I'm sooo happy because I got apples for native fruit unlike my other 2 towns with oranges. My Mayor is Moon (of course lol) and my town is Harmony.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

The Discord server shall be up and running soon! Links will be PM'd to participants then once we get things going, it will be open to everyone!


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 1, 2017)

I would like to join please. I have a downloaded version that I have done nothing with so this is a great idea to motivate me to play regularly.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 1, 2017)

So.
Only took me two goes to get a nice map. 

*Mayor:* Newt
*Town Name:* Niffler
*Villager's:* Del, Celia, Bunnie, Benjamin, Rowan. 
*Fruit:* Oranges.
*Grass:* Hexagon(?)

Im pretty happy so far! 

My map.  


Spoiler


----------



## Skye81 (Jan 1, 2017)

Took me a while but I'm all set 

Mayor Skye of Faecreek 
starting villagers are: Al, Gala, Mathilda, Scoot and Victoria.
Fruit: Apples


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

MayorBlueRose said:


> So.
> Only took me two goes to get a nice map.
> 
> *Mayor:* Newt
> ...



Yay cool! I recommend when uploading images, when you've got a good moment or something happening in your game, press the home button and go onto Miiverse. Then save the image to your screenshot album; log onto Miiverse online and save the screenshot onto your computor and upload it to imgur or upload it here. Then you get crisp and clean photos without the hassle of taking a photo!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skye81 said:


> Took me a while but I'm all set
> 
> Mayor Skye of Faecreek
> starting villagers are: Al, Gala, Mathilda, Scoot and Victoria.
> ...



Great!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lippysue said:


> I would like to join please. I have a downloaded version that I have done nothing with so this is a great idea to motivate me to play regularly.



Sure, I shall add you now!


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 1, 2017)

Currently updating my game (this could take a while...)! Once it's updated I'll start searching for a town. I have an idea of which maps I'd prefer, and no real preference on fruit, so I'm keeping my search pretty open. I've decided I'm gonna be..
Mayor Hannah of Lacuna.

Lacuna - an unfilled space or gap
I thought the name would fit with a more mysterious, night-time sorta town. :3


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

Spoiler: 1 Year Ceremony







I, SensaiGallade, Have officially completed the 2016 1 Year Challenge. And you can complete the 2017 challenge too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

So lets see your ceremonies of you planting the sapling!


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 1, 2017)

i'm so conflicted.... i don't know if i should reset my map again before the day rolls over...
i hate my map (there's so many rocks!) but i really like some of the villagers i got

this is my map, what do you guys think?


----------



## Skye81 (Jan 1, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Spoiler: 1 Year Ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congratulations  and as requested here's my ceremony


----------



## shesmyevangeline (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year, everyone!!
How are you all doing? 

I forgot to take a screenshot of the planting ceremony, but here I am!


Spoiler








This is my town map, I am quite content with it


Spoiler







*Town name:*
そよかぜ  Soyokaze (Gentle breeze)
*Mayor:*
Titti
*Town fruit:*
Cherry!!!

Starting villagers are:
Kid Cat, Mint, Curt, Rhonda, Clay

Currently I'm laying down placeholder paths to try and figure out where I want everything


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 1, 2017)

heres my screen shot of the ceremony!
heres to 2017! 
good luck everyone!!


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jan 1, 2017)

Just started my town. I took the second map I saw it has some really good villagers☺
I named my town Glimmer after my favourite childhood game Spyro 2 gateway to Glimmer☺


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

*Challenges*

It is time. The first challenges are here. Get ready because I have a whole host for you to do for a start!



Spoiler: Weekly Challenge



Obtain all of the town native fruit! This includes the Apple, Pear, Orange, Cherry and Peach. You have from January 1st to January 7th to complete this.






Spoiler: Monthly Challenges



Catch all of the available bugs, fish and deep sea creatures for this month!


Obtain at least 1 villager picture from any villager in your town!

These end on the 31st January



To enter the challenges, once the Discord server is up (should be today), post a picture of the needed criteria in the special challenge server. Then all participants will receive a prize!

We have much bigger things planned than just the challenges. Here we gooooooo!



Spoiler: Weekly RV Visits



Every Sunday, you can come and visit my town and buy special furniture! This is free of charge of course! This will begin next Sunday, 8th January. I have the amiibo:

Isabelle
Digby
Reese
Cyrus
K.K. Slider
All the Sanrio amiibo cards






Spoiler: The Monthly Bell Lottery



Every month, there will be a bell lottery! This is made up of donations that I, myself contribute to as well as you too! This months withdraw date will be the 31st January! The donated money will be kept in my additional character's ABD if you do so wish to contribute.

Current Jackpot: 1 Million Bells



Spoiler: Donators:



Myself








Spoiler: The Thirdly TBT Jackpot!



Every 4 months, There will be a TBT Jackpot that is compiled together to form I huuuuugggeeee amount that is spread between everyone! There will be a first, second, third and contributer's prize. The closing date for these will be the 30th April, 31st August and the 31st December this year! The TBT will be stored in my ABD where I will keep a count of and save everything. If you wish to donate, then please inform me and send over the desired TBT.

Current Jackpot: 100TBT



Spoiler: Donators



Myself






I hope you like all of this! The front will be updated with all the new information about the challenges!​


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2017)

Mayor Hazel of Latibule~ Hazel isn't my real name but I decided I'd make a character out of my mayor as I'd like to do comics or a story based on my gameplay at some stage. Latibule is a word which means "a hiding place". I'm pretty indifferent to my villagers, Felicity is the only one I really like but her house is in a terrible spot so I'll have to let her go. Luckily I have her amiibo card so I can move her back in! I'll probably move Jamette out asap and I've a feeling Walt might grow on me. It's funny I have Goose again, he was in my first OYC town back in 2015.






I really like my map! I'm planning on having all the main buildings on the left and having a cedar forest around my mayor's house. Also might try and move most (if not all) of my villagers to the southern part of town, particularly on the little peninsula. I have pears for fruit which I'm pretty happy about cause I love the golden perfect pears. Also have square snow which means triangle grass which is fine by me (As long as it's not square grass I'm happy!)

Hope all of your resetting is going well~


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

Now I am going to write my essay on a non-profit business. If you need me, shoot me a VM!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> *Challenges*
> 
> It is time. The first challenges are here. Get ready because I have a whole host for you to do for a start!
> 
> ...



For the fruit are we allowed to purchase or trade the fruits? Or are we supposed to get them from the island/garden shop


----------



## namiieco (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow I love how planned out this feels!!
I will be making my town right now ~
Mayor Cookie of Chai Tea (stole that town name from someone else on here lmao)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2017)

Hazel said:


> I'll probably move Jamette out asap







She'll never leave!
Jambette is so weird tbh... like why did they have to make her that way?

ALSO I am not looking forward to resetting for a town this morning but I'm READY. Going to grab a coffee drink and have at it until I have peaches as a fruit and a decent set up with my retail in the perfect place!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> For the fruit are we allowed to purchase or trade the fruits? Or are we supposed to get them from the island/garden shop



Maybe I should of made it clearer, but get all the fruit by trading between yourselves! This means you'll be able to get to know each other better and build a better community!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apple, Pear, Orange, Cherry and Peach is all that is needed.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> *Challenges*
> 
> It is time. The first challenges are here. Get ready because I have a whole host for you to do for a start!
> 
> ...



It all looks amazing! I'm really excited about the amiibos in particular since I don't own any of the figures myself!



KaydeeKrunk said:


> She'll never leave!
> Jambette is so weird tbh... like why did they have to make her that way?



I have no idea. I'm also participating in Pocky's challenge so in my head those lips of hers are part of her curse!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

Hazel said:


> It all looks amazing! I'm really excited about the amiibos in particular since I don't own any of the figures myself!
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. I'm also participating in Pocky's challenge so in my head those lips of hers are part of her curse!



Oh so your doing the infected regular challenge?! That's cool!


----------



## behindtheclocks (Jan 1, 2017)

I have finally made my town! I am so excited as I got Chester, who is my all time favourite villager! Good luck everyone and I hope that 2017 is a good one!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm planning out which villagers I am going to try to obtain for each of my themes I'm torn between so I have a line-up of ten villagers for a pastel theme and 10 for a food theme. XD


----------



## namiieco (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm doing a tea theme so mostly food villagers owo
goooshh i can't waitt


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Oh so your doing the infected regular challenge?! That's cool!



Yes I'm going to do my best! Except my town is gona be a witch/forest theme. So all the inhabitants will be inflicted with a curse instead of an illness!


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jan 1, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> *Challenges*
> 
> It is time. The first challenges are here. Get ready because I have a whole host for you to do for a start!
> 
> ...



Wow that all sounds really good ☺


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 1, 2017)

Really liking the challenges you've set! Giving me little goals to work towards will definitely help me persevere and keep my town. 

Also, I've decided on my dreamies; they're in my signature - although I may make some changes as I'm extremely indecisive at times.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 1, 2017)

*Mayor Honey of Chai Tea*
----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
*Native Fruit:* Orange
*Villager(s) Keeping:* Sprinkle​


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> She'll never leave!
> Jambette is so weird tbh... like why did they have to make her that way?
> 
> ALSO I am not looking forward to resetting for a town this morning but I'm READY. Going to grab a coffee drink and have at it until I have peaches as a fruit and a decent set up with my retail in the perfect place!



:C I love Jambette!


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Jan 1, 2017)

Is it possible for me to keep the town I made on December 7th and still sign up? I haven't really done anything with it except build a bridge and hold a giveaway. I haven't time traveled, and the items that I have come from trades/giveaways and friends kindness


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey everyone! Once I figure out how to post a picture I'll put up my new map.
Town name: Bliss
Mayor: Caitlin
Villagers: Stitches, Goldie, Peggy, Tbone,Pecan
Fruit:Cherries
I would love to take part in challenges this is so exciting! I don't have wifi at home so I unfortunately can't participate in the way intended but I will still do my best to complete challenges by myself over here


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year, everyone! May all your towns prosper throughout the year.


----------



## Rasp (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone! I'll hop in the challenge 












I created the town Arrakis after planet Dune from that weird sci-fi 80's David Lynch movie.
I'd love to try and give the town a modern/technological/sci-fi look!







This is my town map, I did not map reset at all just got the best-looking one from the four available, I'm pretty happy with it! 

*Mayor*: Alberto
*Town*:  Arrakis
*Native fruit*: peach

Sign me up please!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

Rasp said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I'll hop in the challenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added!


----------



## Nezuko (Jan 1, 2017)

I apologize if this is not allowed here, but I can't think of a better place to ask!

For a while now, I've been on the hunt for the "Zodiac Rat" item. You can only get this item from New Years Day on a year of the Rat, so 1996, 2008 or 2020. 

I've posted on re:tail and done a bit of hunting for this item... but it just occurred to me that a LOT of people are resetting their towns today. If anyone would TT to the future or past and get this item... I'd pay them like 50 TBT? more? Private message me 

I wish everyone super good luck in your new towns this year!!


----------



## Locket (Jan 1, 2017)

I have my name and town name set up, and I'm still looking for a map, but I found one that I can hopefully stick with!

Name: Summer
Town: Ilyli


----------



## Pyxie (Jan 1, 2017)

Here is my little Mayor

she is kinda cute xD

Here is my town map! I'm in love with it.


I'm going to lay down paths saying PWP and Paths and such like in your picture!

Also, I already found a villager I love, Ruby


----------



## ~=Dakota=~ (Jan 1, 2017)

I think I'm off to a good start!
http://imgur.com/ogyXd5B
I have a decent map and I like that I got Skye right off the bat. 
I am Mayor Durio of Ardghal.
Fruit: Pear
Friend Code: 1779 3182 5274


----------



## Locket (Jan 1, 2017)

Here we go!!

*Mayor Name:* Summer
*Town Name:* Ilyli
*Town fruit:* Oranges
*Villagers:* Willow, Samson, Ava, Chief, and Nibbles
*Friend Code:* 4656-8676-8023


Pictures:



Spoiler:  Becoming Mayor













Spoiler:  Map













Spoiler:  TPC












I really like this town so far  I'm gonna ask my friend if I could go over and get a hair-do, I don't really like the hair that comes with this character.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh if anyone wants to trade fruit shoot me a pm or a vm! I have Pears


----------



## Pandoria (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello ;u; I have some questions, I hope you don't mind me asking ;u;

Question 1: For today only am I allowed to reset until I get villagers I like or not? ;u; I understand if that defeats the object of the challenge but I was curious.

Question 2: If for whatever reason I no longer can go through the challenge, is that okay? ;u; I might get busy later down the line but would love to give this a try! ^^


----------



## Pyxie (Jan 1, 2017)

Marinette said:


> Hello ;u; I have some questions, I hope you don't mind me asking ;u;
> 
> Question 1: For today only am I allowed to reset until I get villagers I like or not? ;u; I understand if that defeats the object of the challenge but I was curious.
> 
> Question 2: If for whatever reason I no longer can go through the challenge, is that okay? ;u; I might get busy later down the line but would love to give this a try! ^^



1: I resetted so many times so i can get the perfect map xD
2: It happens a lot in all the yearly challenges


----------



## Locket (Jan 1, 2017)

Marinette said:


> Hello ;u; I have some questions, I hope you don't mind me asking ;u;
> 
> Question 1: For today only am I allowed to reset until I get villagers I like or not? ;u; I understand if that defeats the object of the challenge but I was curious.
> 
> Question 2: If for whatever reason I no longer can go through the challenge, is that okay? ;u; I might get busy later down the line but would love to give this a try! ^^




1: Yes! You can spend to day finding a town you like.
2. Yes, I have never made the full way, its perfectly okay if you reset! You just aren't in the challenge anymore, but you can follow everyone else.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2017)

Started up my town.
Mayor Bray of Valo!








Didn't get peaches, for oranges but the set up was so nice I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Pandoria (Jan 1, 2017)

@Pyxie Thank you so much for answering me! I only have like 5 and a half hours until it's the 2nd where I am so I've only got until then to reset anyway ^^ Good luck with getting your perfect map! ^^
It's also a relief to hear! I hope to play throughout the year and hopefully make some new friends along the way c:

@Locket Thank you very much for answering ^^
Okay c:


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh nice someone else got Walker as a starting villager. His house is so stylin'


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

Discord server links have been sent out!


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 1, 2017)

Done creating my town!



Mayor Name: Hannah
Town Name: Lacuna
Native Fruit: Oranges
Villagers: Whitney, Sydney, Penelope, Sterling, Doc.

I'm really liking this little layout - there's so much free space to mess around with. I'm going to start really playing tomorrow - when the town hall is free and all the villagers aren't just "HAPPY NEW YEAR!"-ing.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 1, 2017)

*



I went out and picked up an extra copy for this!  I don't know if I'll keep up very well, but it still seems like fun!  I'm super happy we have a discord chat too!!! <3  Is there a form or anything to fill out for participation? <3




​*


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

little_caicai said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope! Saying you want to sign up is enough!


----------



## shesmyevangeline (Jan 1, 2017)

*Day 1*

So under the cut I collected some screenshots of my first day :3



Spoiler



Greeting all the shop owners



First visit of the year, I didn't know Isabelle would wear her kimono while wisiting ♥


Also, first snowman... and I failed!


But I paid the down payment...


...and Labelle had my favourite in-game item in stock!!! ♥♥♥


And to end a perfect day, the night lights!


----------



## Locket (Jan 1, 2017)

Spoiler:  Path











I made my towns path! If anyone wants it, feel free to PM me! I'll be putting it in my ables


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 1, 2017)

So sad  I can't wait for my charger to play my town
And to play my other town also I miss them bad

but as soon as I get charger at jan. 6 IL start at 1 and then travel regular time


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 1, 2017)

I finally found a map I like 

Mayor Susanna of Burray

Fruit is apples and my starting villagers are Cookie, Annalise, Eloise, Axel and Lucky.

I have taken a picture of the tree planting ceremony but I don't know how to post it on here.

I am in Scotland so I will be a few hours ahead of the US timewise.


----------



## Hyacinths (Jan 1, 2017)

I may have made an account just to participate in this. Sign me up. c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2017)

shesmyevangeline said:


> So under the cut I collected some screenshots of my first day :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also failed my first snowman, too small a head... So sad


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 1, 2017)

*



I'm still getting used to the new discord rooms, so I wanted to post Nascent's map here!

http://i818.photobucket.com/albums/... Crossing/ACNL 2017 challenge/Nascent map.jpg

There's a lot of room for PWPs, the station is blue, and I got peaches, so after tons of map resets I'm pretty happy!  I got two slightly nicer maps earlier but with rocks in awful places lol~

Message me if you want to add and come get peaches!  (can't tonight, dead tired x-x)  And I'll post all the screen shots I took after I find my connect cable since the new DS doesn't have an easy-access SD slot -A-



Locket said:





Spoiler:  Path











I made my towns path! If anyone wants it, feel free to PM me! I'll be putting it in my ables 

Click to expand...


That's BEAUTIFUL!   I made a one-tile path for now, it's supposed to be a place-holder but I actually kinda like it, so I might use it~  I'll put up pictures once I find my usb cable 




​*


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm new on the forums and would love to join the challenge and make friends with other mayors! :3 

If I'd seen this earlier I would've waited until today, but my town is only four days old and I just couldn't bear parting with it at this point. Unfortunately, it is currently in March (because I originally wanted a Spring start), so I'll have to bend time once to move to the current date - I hope I'll still be welcome to join under those conditions! 

*~ Mayor Kit of Elysium*

P.S. I'd be glad to trade Oranges for Peaches or Apples


----------



## Woodlanduni (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like to join, if possible. c: I don't have Wi-Fi very often, but hopefully this will be a nice way to interact with fellow players anyway.


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 2, 2017)

I want to sign up for this, don't see a link about those unfamiliar with discord...I'm also not on I,argue but with some help I use my iPad not my PC to use for belltrees ect many reasons easy carry anyway sign me up but do help me with the discord connect question I had a busy weekend so it's an hr after Jan 1 but I'm doing it now..night owl will be on page with all shortly too . But need discord link for this thread.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 2, 2017)

I put a link to my OYC tumblr in my signature if anybody wants to follow =D

Got my loan paid off today but I only got my net so far and since it's New Years I couldn't get the fishing rod from Isabelle. But I got a bagworm and a rollie pollie pillbug donated as well as my first 4 fossils. Planted my perfect orange. Tonight's plan is trying to find/make a cute path for my town!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 2, 2017)

Since the rules have changed, advertisement of Discord servers is not allowed now unless it is in the signature. So once I make the server public, I would really appreciate it if the Discord is advertised in signatures!

Also, will add everyone who have asked to join to the spreadsheet soon as well as send out Discord links.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 2, 2017)

*Town of Elysium*



*Mayor: Kit*
*Native Fruit:* Oranges
*Grass Type :* Triangle
*Original Villagers:* Cole, Cookie, Kiki, Sheldon, Elise
*New Move-Ins:* Julian, Deirdre, Chief

This map is all I could have hoped for and I'm thrilled to take part in the challenge! I'd love to trade fruit with anyone, particularly for peaches or apples :3


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 2, 2017)

Once I get everything set I will trade fruits with you, am still getting set am a few hrs behind others it seems. But will need to get the missing 3 by Tuesday am hoping get them all later today with some help once I have all my town facts will announce the info...not sure how to get screenshot on here from 3ds to iPad to belltrees or discord but willing to learn am not very techy.


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm going to start this! Sorry I'm late, I'm now really regretting it :c Do I have to sign up with a sheet or can I just restart?

- - - Post Merge - - -

please can you add me to the sheet? I really want to participate :/ I'm going to restart my town now and keep checking if you've added me to the sheet...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 2, 2017)

HeyImDashie said:


> I'm going to start this! Sorry I'm late, I'm now really regretting it :c Do I have to sign up with a sheet or can I just restart?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> please can you add me to the sheet? I really want to participate :/ I'm going to restart my town now and keep checking if you've added me to the sheet...



Of course you may start! I'll add you when I get the chance.


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks!

at the moment I'm resetting for a good town :c


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 2, 2017)

hello!
Had my first full day, here in Niffler. all going well so far!

*2nd January*

Already got my house. now its just getting the other down payment.


Whisp showed up.


Francie is moving in, right behind Del. 
(they usually move in frontnon my house. luckily not this time!)


so far my approvalrating is at 48percent. will try and get it too 100 later today. 
but for now thats enough. 

i also have oranges and pears for my fruits if anyone wants them. 
ive just planted my pears so theyll be ready soon!


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 2, 2017)

*Day 2*
~ Play session length: about 90 minutes

- Monty is moving in tomorrow
- Found all the fossils
- Completed the 'Advice for living here' "quests" - I now have a shovel, fishing rod, net and watering can
- Talked to all my villagers - they're all giving me tutorials
- Sent a letter to Whitney
- Completed 2 of 4 MEOW coupon "quests"
- Paid my down payment; will be getting a red-roofed house tomorrow
- Current approval is 25% - I haven't been doing anything specific towards this and I will most definitely be picking up the game later to start working on my encyclopedia.

So far, it's been a productive day! I've cleared up lots of little things and I'm still inclined to play more!
Probably later today (maybe 5 - 6PM or later, GMT) I would like to trade fruits with everyone! Currently, I have oranges (native) and pears off of Isabelle. PM me if you have peaches, cherries or apples you're willing to spare!


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jan 2, 2017)

2nd day in the challenge, but first day for me c:

Town: Cinnamon
Character: Yumi
Villagers: Freckles, Fang, Flip, Astrid and Fauna
Fruit: Pear

I'm really happy with my layout


----------



## mocha. (Jan 2, 2017)

hey! i know i'm a little late to the party but i was wondering if i'd be able to join? c:
i started late last night on the 1st but because it was so late all of the shops were shut and my villagers were asleep!​


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 2, 2017)

mocha. said:


> hey! i know i'm a little late to the party but i was wondering if i'd be able to join? c:
> i started late last night on the 1st but because it was so late all of the shops were shut and my villagers were asleep!​



Course you can join!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 2, 2017)

Going to lay a bunch of filler path when I get home to kind of make "zones" where I want villagers to plot since I'm not going to be plot resetting during my OYC It'll be super ugly for a while until I get in all my villagers but it'll be worth it to have some kind of order!


----------



## mocha. (Jan 2, 2017)

yay thanks so much! c:


I'm fairly happy with the layout of my town and I'm hoping to eventually go for something a little woodland-y, the empty land in the middle of the town I'd like to have a bench with lots of trees and pretty flowers! I think the thing I love most though is the south-facing waterfall. Couldn't resist placing my house next to it! 

Mayor *Jade* of *Cosmo* ☆​

_January 1st_
★ *Grass type:* Star 
★ *Native Fruit: *Apple
★ *Original Villagers:* Camofrog, Gayle, Willow, Iggly & Marcel

---------

Main goals for today & tomorrow - completing the 'Advice for living here' section and also working on the town-development permit.
I'm also going to spend today catching bugs and fish for the museum. Need to expand my house too, I'm still living in a tent! lol 
If anyone would like to trade fruit or just have a little nosey at my town feel free to give me a PM c:


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Jan 2, 2017)

I guess not then. Never mind


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 2, 2017)

I figured out how to upload pictures, which for a techno numpty like me is no mean feat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



This is my map, the only thing I am not happy with is the diagonal bridge, but I can change this eventually.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 2, 2017)

Did I already sign up? I forgot XD anyway I started yesterday but I'm not sure if  I signed up lol


----------



## namiieco (Jan 2, 2017)

what is meant be "no transferring anything"?


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 2, 2017)

Nanako said:


> what is meant be "no transferring anything"?



Like no transferring money or items from another copy or another town. I think


----------



## namiieco (Jan 2, 2017)

StarUrchin said:


> Like no transferring money or items from another copy or another town. I think



So you can't drop off items from your other town? I'm sure you can buy stuff from tbt like gradening stuff from other people and other people are getting items from their friends so it just sounds a bit weird.


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jan 2, 2017)

*Journal Entry ; 2/1*​
payed off my house loan! Donated fossils to the museum and caught a majority of the January fish. Completed the 'advice to live here' quests from Isabelle, got a shovel, watering can, fishing rod and net. Isabelle was nice enough to give me some peaches! I'm planning on making a peach orchard. Earned some MEOW coupons, now I have 18! Overall, it was a pretty productive day!


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 2, 2017)

StarUrchin said:


> Like no transferring money or items from another copy or another town. I think



That's what I assumed it meant.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 2, 2017)

SenaiGallade said that you are allowed to get stuff from friends and buy stuff off TBT on discord and people have been doing it


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd like to sign up! I've caved and bought another copy but I can't pick it up until tomorrow 
If it's okay I will post my first entry tomorrow?

Also as I'm starting after the 1st is it okay if I set the day to the 1st and go through the first 2 days all in one go? After that I'll play day by day, so it would go:
Set game to 1st (do day 1 activities), skip to 2nd (do all activities) and go to the correct date and go from there as per?


----------



## shesmyevangeline (Jan 2, 2017)

*Soyokaze - Day 2*

I had to end the day quite early, since I have rl stuff to attend to
Hopefully I will have some time later tonight to try and catch some night fish!



Spoiler



First thing in the morning, I found Wisp's lamp


Then I built a snowman...and today it was perfect!


I started working on the development permit. Started at 21%, now I'm stuck at 55 ;^;
Well, I have no rush to finish


Katrina was in town today, so I got an early start on the fortune readings to unlock her shop


Paid my house loan...


...and had my first villager visit!


I'll spare you the boring stuff like fishing and fishing and fishing and fishing...

...BUT I caught a stringfish!!!! I now have caught around 20 kinds of fish




Ahh~ today has been fun! And Tammy is moving in tomorrow


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 2, 2017)

Nanako said:


> SenaiGallade said that you are allowed to get stuff from friends and buy stuff off TBT on discord and people have been doing it



So I can just go to my other town that has all the fruits and get one of each for the challenge?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 2, 2017)

Lippysue said:


> So I can just go to my other town that has all the fruits and get one of each for the challenge?



i'm not sure about getting it from your own town


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 2, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> *January*
> 
> Capture all of the available bugs, fish and deep sea creatures for this month.
> Obtain at least 1 villager pic for this month
> ...



Since I use neither Discord nor Imgur, would I be able to just PM you when I complete these challenges? Or would it be appropriate to post them in this thread?
Thanks.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 2, 2017)

Good morning, Mayors!

Since I started my game three days before I knew about the challenge and am now on Day 5, I'd like to complete the first week goals by tomorrow.
*Anyone up for a fruit trade?* Elysium can offer native oranges, as well as pears and cherries!


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 2, 2017)

*



Hiya mayors!  I finally managed to get my pictures up.  I'm actually thoroughly regretting switching to the new 3ds :/  Glad I kept my old XL, the lack of access to the SD card for screen shots is really annoying-- I haven't found an easy way of bulk-uploading my images yet short of removing the back of the ds.

Here are my first day shots!



Spoiler








My town fruit is peaches! ^0^/  Will hopefully be open to trading today, I'm sick today and the light from the ds is hurting my head :<

FC for my old XL: 2939-1047-2961




​*


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2017)

Latibule Day 2~

- Phil is moving in, he hasn't ruined my landscaping plans but he set his plot as close as he could to my house! I don't really mind though.
- Jambette gave me a lemon in the mail
- Saharah was in town, she gave me the western vista wall
- Made a perfect snowdad beside my perfect snowboy from yesterday
- Changed my town flag/tune and did Isabelle's advice
- Donated fossils, fish, bugs
- Moved flowers to the beach, arranged them for hybrids
- Designed some shirts for the villagers (they're basic but better than the default ones)
- Jambette got angry at Felicity and Goose in the space of 5 minutes
- Found Wisp's lantern
- Payed off home loan
- Got all the main fruits
- Completed all my initiatives
- Got my development permit to 74%

I might try catching some more fish tonight, my permit seems determined to stay at 74% though *sigh*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I forgot to mention I added a little summary/backstory to my acnl blog about Hazel here if anyone would like to read it! I hope to make little drawings based around the story/gameplay at some stage!


----------



## Locket (Jan 2, 2017)

Heres day two! (I've played for like 4 hours so of course more happened)



Spoiler:  New villager!









I really like Chadder, I think his house is really cool, so I'm okay with him moving him 





Spoiler:  Wisp!













After getting Wisp ready, I used the BonBon card I had, so she's gonna move in soon!





Spoiler:  Snowman Numbers of the Day









21 and 15! PM or VM me if you need any of them!





Spoiler:  Gulliver???













I was looking for fish, as I was walking along the beach, I found Gulliver. After waking him up, he thought I was Lizzy...





Spoiler:  Chief, that's actually kinda rude









I told Ava that she does have the "fishing touch" then this...



That's all the screenshots I have for now!


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 2, 2017)

Today in Burray I put down the deposit on my house and did all the advice for living stuff with Isabel that we could not do yesterday. So we now have apples and oranges in town. I also planted my perfect Apple.

I took fossils and a load of fish to the museum and Diva is tomorrow's move in. I am now working towards my town development permit.


----------



## mocha. (Jan 2, 2017)

_January 1st (continued)_

★ finished 'advice' section with Isabelle
★ collected 14 types of fish
★ caught a bee
★ made a christmas jumper design
★ changed flag/town tune
★ donated fossils, bugs and fish to the museum
★ paid off down-payment on the tent
★ planted peaches, cherries & oranges and one perfect apple
★ laid down paths to try and force-move villagers 
★ 33% approval rating
★ sylvia is moving in tomorrow

here's a few screenshots i took today! it's pretty late here now so i think we can call this a day. will be back to update tomorrow! 



Spoiler













​


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 2, 2017)

In Bliss today:
* finished the tutorial
*bought a table
*paid house deposit
*fished, found fossils
*made a snowboy
*found where I may want to put the cafe and put paths to stop movers there
*Iggy the penguin moved in 
*watered and moved flowers by town hall
I'm trying to do a relaxed play style this year.
After designing and landscaping four towns it's really, really difficult not to path everything to death. I am actually fishing now though which I quit doing for a while because landscaping.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2017)

@mocha. I meant to say it to you earlier when you came over but that shirt design is really cute!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 3, 2017)

Bumping it up! Sign-ups close on Saturday!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 3, 2017)

January 2nd in Plaża 

-Julian is moving in! (I won't be keeping him though)
-We obtained all of the fruits! Time to plant trees!
-I made a new town flag (Posting at bottom of post, want to add letters in red for my town name, but I am awful at pixel letters)
-We made plenty of friends with the villagers (Mitzi, Spork, Leonardo, Monty, and Willow) and have already gotten nicknamed!
-I caught a variety of bugs/fish (18 different types of fish, 6 different bugs)
-Donated tons to the museum! 
-Set out plots for my dreamies (Marina moves in tomorrow!^_^)
-Put flowers together in multiple areas in hope to get hybrids!
-Used my amiibo card to bring Etoile to my campground, ordered a new outfit for myself!

My Development permit so far is at 64%, and I still have a tent, hopefully I will get to 100% tomorrow!




This is my flag, this is also the first thing I have ever created without a QR code in New Leaf!
I want to put my town name on it, but I am awful at letters. If any of you have suggestions, I would love to see xD 

Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jan 3, 2017)

misspiggy95 said:


> January 2nd in Plaża
> 
> -Julian is moving in! (I won't be keeping him though)
> -We obtained all of the fruits! Time to plant trees!
> ...



Your flag looks amazing!
Well done☺


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jan 3, 2017)

Just paid off my home loan but I sold all my MEOW coupons to do it.
It was worth it ☺


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2017)

Since my link to my backstory didn't work yesterday I'm gonna post it here for anyone who wants to read it. It's just the first draft 



Spoiler



Have you ever wished you could start again? To run away and start a new life? For Hazel there was no other choice.

After breaking the most sacred of all witch’s law - stealing another witch’s grimoire - Hazel was afflicted with a deadly curse, a curse which is contagious to everyone around her. With approximately a year to live, Hazel grabs a ticket for a one way train to life of solitude with nothing but the clothes on her back.

She finds herself in the forest of Latibule where she hopes she can stay hidden for the remainder of her days. However she is greeted by a group of animals who seem to think she is their new mayor. She tries to reason with the secretary, Isabelle, but Isabelle is adamant that Hazel is their mayor leaving Hazel with no choice but to assume the role.

The villagers are at risk of being contaminated by the curse but Hazel isn’t the only one keeping secrets.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 3, 2017)

Just about to pick up my game (just got home from school), and I need to collect *peaches, cherries and apples*. I can offer oranges and I have one pear that I could trade for. Please PM me if you have any of those fruits going spare! Thanks!


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 3, 2017)

*



Loving this challenge so far!  Going to try to get more used to detailing a game journal and using discord for trades c:

1/1 - 1/2 Diary:

- Planted town tree and talked to neighbors
- Laid down some patterns
- Created a mossy rock path place-holder... (I like it and might keep it :/ )
- Created temporary new year flag, but I got lazy so it's very plain 
- Took part in the new year celebration
- completed basic meow coupon quests
- Pro designes: made a light blue winter coat pattern based on my rl coat, made a light blue polkadot lace cami for villagers to wear.
- bought glasses and halo
- took town pass picture
- planted perfect peach
- found money rock
- paid off first home loan
- sold shells and fruit
- visited boyfriend's town to visit Chelsea's RV to get the My melody bed, table, and chair.
- Got Apples from bf's town perg
- caught fish (bitterling, dace, barbel steed, carp, yellow perch, pond smelt, sea butterfly, blowfish, horse mackerel, sea bass, dab, olive flounder, and football fish.)
- caught bugs (bee, mole cricket, bagworm, dung beetle, wharf roach, pill bug, and centipede)
- Boyfriend visited with oranges, lychees, and durians.
- received lantern and wallpaper from Isabelle
- completed Isabelle's tutorial and got the watering can and some cherries!
- changed town tune to memory from Undertale.
- got a bunch of cool stuff from doing chores for neighbors
- found wisp
- set up my melody items
- summoned Ursula with wisp, asked her to move in <3
- got stung by many bees :<  (I blame the headache!)

1/3 Diary:

- Met Tortimer
- Static moved in (placed house 1/2)
- Ursula placed house :,D  SHE'S RIGHT NEXT TO MEEE!  Yay for pink bear big sister <3
- Greeted neighbors & talked to sable
- CAUGHT STRINGFISHHHH >
- Summoned wisp to move in bluebear (decided to focus on blue villagers ^0^/ Might also do a few pink... not sure! )
- Completed all 4 meow coupon quests
- GOT DISTRACTED AND MISSED MY DATE WITH FREYA D,:
- Achieved 100% villager approval ^0^/
(will update as things change~)
- Visited ItsMilkyPink's town, traded 2 cherries for their pear ^^

Looking for:

- banana, coconut, lemon, & mango~  Will trade peaches!  FC in side bar, let me know if you'd like to trade, hoping to play a lot today!! 




​*


----------



## mocha. (Jan 3, 2017)

hello again! hope everyone is having a good day in & out of game. i'm enjoying reading everyone's journals! today has been a very productive day for me c: i realised i dated my last entry as jan 1st. clearly i can't read because it was january 2nd yesterday lol apologies.


_January 3rd_

★ found wisp
★ planted paths all around my town to force-move new villagers
★ hit down 3 balloons with my net
★ visited katrina and had my fortune told
★ played snowmen bingo
★ made a new flag (which i'm super proud of, so enjoying designing things!)
★ bonded more with my neighbours, my favourites are gayle and willow however i won't be keeping any of them
★ caught a stringfish and a few more new fish and bugs
★ met sylvia, she looks so cute with her baby in her pouch! i don't plan on keeping her around either though
★ paid off first house loan
★ got approval rating to 100% 
★ planted some more trees (pear, orange)
★ bought out tom nook and able sisters stores


-------------

as always, here are a few screenshots for you to look at c:


Spoiler







bonus: doodle of my mayor


Spoiler








​


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 3, 2017)

Got some more little things completed today!

Day 3:
- Found and donated the daily fossil spawns.
- Found the money rock and gem rock spawns.
- Built a Snowmam to go with my Snowman; she came out perfect.
- Caught 5 snowflakes and got an Ice Wall off the Snowmam
- Talked to all of my villagers, completing a few tasks for some - including buying Penelope (a mouse villager) a hamster cage.
- Monty has moved into his plot!
- I now have all of the basic fruits (Apple, Orange, Pear, Peach, Cherry) thanks to trading with a couple other players.
- Visited Dizzy Bone's main town and bought a snow-patterned shirt.
- Bought out the Nookling Store to hopefully speed up the upgrading time.
- I now have a house instead of a tent!
- Paid off another home loan - the house will be even bigger tomorrow
- Through just casual play, I earned the Development Permit in two days.

Goals for tomorrow:
- Usual chores ~ fossils, rocks, weeks, water flowers, talk to all my villagers, and possibly buy out the Nookling store and Able Sisters
- Get some sort of randomly-placed patterns down to "hone in" villager house placement without plot resetting
- Catch some more of the fish for this month
- Meet Tortimer
- Make some good progress towards, if not pay off, my new mortgage


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 1 (1/1)
Made my character, Emma, and the town, Ilvia (named after a city on Bajor from Star Trek) Map in picture album below!
Chose my house location.
After planting the town tree I went and sold some of my town's fruit.
With a handful of bells I went and bought the shovel from the shop and dug up all the fossils, planted my perfect fruit and found the money and gem rocks.
Went and donated the fossils and paid the down payment on my home.
Bought a fishing rod, a pair of pants and a blue ribbon for my character.

Town profile-
Name: Ilvia
Mayor: Emma
Fruit: Orange, Pear
Villagers:
Peewee
Gabi 
Moose 
Peaches
Queenie 
Agnes
Picture album

I will be skipping to 2/1 now and will post an update after that, this will be the only tting I will do just to get the date in sync.

EDIT
Day 2 2/1
My teeny tiny house has been built!
I completed all of Isabelle's tasks, planted up the pears she has given me and caught a few fish.
I updated my tpc picture.
Agnes is moving in!
I found Whisp but will wait to use him until I get caught up on the date.
I went and watered all my flowers and got the four fossils donated.

My picture album has been updated!

I have skipped forward for the last time to 3/1!


----------



## tacocat (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi! Can I still sign up? 

I actually restarted my game on January 1st as well. I always neglected ACNL due to schoolwork, but I finished school and now I have a nice, long commute to play lol.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jan 3, 2017)

Sign me up!!


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 3, 2017)

Roxer9000 said:


> Aw **** I came late



No, you didn't! SensaiGallade is accepting sign-ups until the 7th. Just TT back to Jan 1st, reset your game, then play through the next two days by TT-ing or just skip to the current day. c:


----------



## Magnolia (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey guys! I've been a long time lurker here and I decided to make an account mainly to participate in this!! 
Can I please be signed up & potentially added to the discord?  I'd really like to have a community to play with!
My mayor is going to be named Gracie and the town will be named Magnolia.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 3 in Latibule~

- Development Permit reached 100%
- Talked to Tortimer at the dock
- Bought some things from the campsite
- donated fossils
- did errands for villagers, managed to get a stringfish for Maelle
- completed today's initiatives


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 3 in Plaża!

- We reached 100% on our Development Permit!
- Marina Set plot in our town!
- Donated 4 more fossils to my Museum
- Grew 3 hybrids! (2 pink, 1 orange)
- Did some errands for a few villagers
- Did the initiatives I could for today!
- Paid off my first loan!
- Grinded some fishing to get bells to pay off tomorrows loan


Some Screenshots from this morning!


Spoiler


----------



## shesmyevangeline (Jan 3, 2017)

*Soyokaze - Day 3*

Today was another full day!

Things accomplished:
- Talked to Tortimer, the island will be available tomorrow
- Tammy moved in
- Fished a bunch of new stuff
- Payed the first loan and asked for a second expansion
- Reached 100% for the development permit
- Build a perfect Snowmam

Pics under the spoiler



Spoiler



First hybrids in Soyokaze 
 

Walked in and fond Clay asleep, he's the cutest, I'm definitely keeping him


Started the day at 82%, but watering the flowers brought me to 100%


Tammy!!!


And at the end of the day, nothern lights over the beach!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 3 3/1
The tting stops now, I've also set the time to the actual time where I am, so I am all in sync now!
I did the usual daily tasks, watered all my flowers, donated all the fossils, found the money and gem rocks.
I started towards my development permit today, I am up to 68%, I remade the flag and town tune, admittedly I did copy the tune off google but it is the opening few notes of the Star Trek DS9 opening (both are in my picture album, link below)
I met Agnes, she is okay, one of my favourite villagers right now but won't mind if she moves.
I scanned my Vivian card, ordered some of her furniture and asked her to move in! (I did want her in my main town but I like to have equal male to female villagers there and I like all my female villagers right now.)
Going to start planting some orange trees and do some fishing until bedtime.

Ilvia picture album



Spoiler: Town Profile



Town name: Ilvia
Mayor: Emma
Fruit: Oranges, Pears
Villagers:
Peewee 
Gabi 
Moose 
Peaches 
Queenie 
Agnes
Vivian


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 3 in Burray I got 100% approval rating, paid off my first house loan and Diva moved in.

I donated more fossils and fish to the museum.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jan 3, 2017)

posted day 1 on my new tumblr
https://roman-candle-acnl.tumblr.com/post/155364797813/


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 3, 2017)

In Bliss today:
*reached 100 percent approval
*bought a fortune cookie (doing everyday because STILL haven't had puzzle leauge) it had a metroid, yesterday was a kart
*chatted with everyone 
*Quilson is moving in and is actually plotted in a good place without really any involment by me minus the pwp by the future cafe spot
*forgot to mention! In probably around 600 hours playing I FINALLY SAW THE RED TRAIN MODEL it was too fast to chase down or get a picture. It was amazing though. Like seeing a unicorn,lol.

Overall okay day. I was busy so didn't play long.


----------



## dino (Jan 3, 2017)

can i sign up, please ☆ should be a fun time. i'm loving hearing about everyone's adventures doing the same things at the same times haha


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 4, 2017)

*



GUYS!! AHH!! I went to a friend's town while it was snowing and caught 4 coalacanth!  Definitely helped to boost my earnings for the day! 




​*


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 4, 2017)

*Day 3*
(i missed posting yesterday! but not much happened)

-Caught all the fossils
-Got the rating to 100% (which painstakingly took all day! D8) 
-talked to Sable


*Day 4 (today)*

-Able to finally work on PWP and Ordinances.
 (not sure on my ordinances, might just stick with Beautiful as as always lol) 
-found the fossils
-talked to all the villagers 
-talked to Sable

Not sure on what my theme is for this town yet. 
think it might be a fairytale/harry potter thing. 
As my town name/mayor is named after Fantastic Beats. (favourite movie last year) 

PS.
Would anybody be willing to make one of these pictures into a flag design? 
Im awful. XD


Spoiler


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Jan 4, 2017)

MayorBlueRose said:


> *Day 3*
> (i missed posting yesterday! but not much happened)
> 
> -Caught all the fossils
> ...



Oooo a Harry Potter themed town sounds awesome! I can't wait to see how you get on ^_^ (and a niffler for the flag design would be adorable!)


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey guys I was banned for a little while but I'm now back :c 
STARTING villagers
Whitney
Peewee
Lyman
Carmen
Fauna
Moving in
Hans
Broccollo
 If I can get pics to post I will definitely post em!  I have the garden shop and I've talked to Mabel for 2 days! Also am making a pwp! I got 1/2 of my paths done today and I got 6/9 bugs for the month! I tried to keep away from buying gold tools but I just couldn't handle being without em ;-; so I bought some with my leftover 10k from a really nice lady 

- - - Post Merge - - -

2NE1 is going to get a peach/pink brick main path kinda like my main town but more realistic! Also I'm going to be putting some of 2NE1 song lyrics on the ground


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 4, 2017)

Frostbite2002 said:


> Oooo a Harry Potter themed town sounds awesome! I can't wait to see how you get on ^_^ (and a niffler for the flag design would be adorable!)



Thank you!
Going to have a look on printrest for QR codes later and see what they have! 
But this should be an interesting year thats for sure!


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 4, 2017)

It's too bad Halloween is far away. Some of the spooky set would have been great for your Harry Potter theme. Something to look into trading for!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 4, 2017)

Mairmalade said:


> It's too bad Halloween is far away. Some of the spooky set would have been great for your Harry Potter theme. Something to look into trading for!



You can get some Halloween items now from Jack's RV (no amiibo needed - will show up randomly in your RV area).


----------



## mocha. (Jan 4, 2017)

DJStarstryker said:


> You can get some Halloween items now from Jack's RV (no amiibo needed - will show up randomly in your RV area).



this is true! he was in my campsite the other day!


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 4, 2017)

I meant to say creepy series, btw. My bad. Lots of good stuff like the clock, cauldron, and skeleton.


----------



## flaaffysflowers (Jan 4, 2017)

hii! i've been excited about this idea so I made this account, mainly for this challenge, is it okay to join still? I created my town today c:


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 4, 2017)

I managed to squeeze in 30 mins of play before I had to leave for work, I'll play a bit more after I get home tonight.
My photo album will be updated about 11pm (UK time) maybe later... Might start bringing my 3DS to work so I can play a bit more 

Day 4 4/1
I collected all the fossils for today and donated them.
Found the money rock but I think I am being penalised for tting and can't find the gem rock, either that or I'm still not used to where the rocks are.
Vivian plotted in a good place!
I did some shopping.
My approval rating is at 80%!

I will update a bit more later, on my phone during my lunch break right now!

Ilvia picture album



Spoiler: Town Profile



Town name: Ilvia
Mayor: Emma
Fruit: Oranges, Pears
Villagers:
Peewee 
Gabi 
Moose 
Peaches 
Queenie 
Agnes
Vivian


----------



## mocha. (Jan 4, 2017)

flaaffysflowers said:


> hii! i've been excited about this idea so I made this account, mainly for this challenge, is it okay to join still? I created my town today c:



i think it should be fine! signups don't finish until the 7th and a few people have been joining later and TTing to the 1st to make up for the lost days, however i'm not actually sure whether you're allowed to do that since TTing is not allowed LOL


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 4, 2017)

Managed to get some of yesterday's goals completed! Not all of them, but most. 

*Day 4*
Yesterday's goals for today:


ItsMilkypink said:


> Goals for tomorrow:
> - Usual chores ~ fossils, rocks, weeks, water flowers, talk to all my villagers, and possibly buy out the Nookling store and Able Sisters
> - Get some sort of randomly-placed patterns down to "hone in" villager house placement without plot resetting
> - Catch some more of the fish for this month
> ...



Goals I Completed:
- I met Tortimer; the Island will be accessible tomorrow
- The usual chores, although I never got around to clearing out the shops - a job for tomorrow
- I caught a couple more of the fish for this month
- I put patterns EVERYWHERE to prevent random villager move-ins. There are 3 designated spaces for villagers in the North-East of my town. MAN, was this part boring and tedious. I'm so happy I got it done - I know it'll be worth it in the long run.

Other Things I Did/That Happened:
- I visited Doc's house and bought a Lefty Desk
- Completed a couple other chores for villagers
- Pashmina is moving in tomorrow (I've had her before, she's aiight)
- Got the Wistful Painting from Redd. I checked, and I'm sure it's genuine.
- Pascal was visiting the campground! I bought 3 pieces of his exclusive pirate furniture as I know I usually miss him out on the waves.

Goals for tomorrow:
- Usual chores
- Visit the island and catch some beetles! Hopefully get enough to pay off my mortgage.
- If there's a wetsuit, buy it.
- Enact the Rich Town (or whatever it is I forget, lol) ordinance.
- Find a space for and plot the campsite - possibly paying it off after the beetle farming session.
- {OPTIONAL} Buy out all the shops to contribute to my catalog (whenever I get it).
- {OPTIONAL} Move all of my flowers to the beach, setting some up in hybrid formations.


----------



## mocha. (Jan 4, 2017)

_January 4th_

★ spoke to tortimer, island gets unlocked tomorrow!
★ caught a few more new bugs and fish
★ completed my initiatives for today
★ donated more fossils
★ re-organised the pattern placement in my town
★ victoria is moving in (in the spot i left for her, this is the first time i've played since the update but it's SO COOL being able to choose where they go!!)
★ bought out the shops
★ got my first hybrid flower (a purple rose)
★ moved my flowers to the beach and watered them ready to check for more hybrids tomorrow
★ saving bells to pay off my loan tomorrow
★ enacted the 'beautiful town' ordinance


here are some pictures from today c: ~ 


Spoiler


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 4 in Bliss:
*can finally do ordinances and such.
*caught fish (squid is my new fish of the day)
*daily chores
*placed the campsite possibly
*was kinda bored playing today, lol
*fortune cookie had a little bro stache I think
*changed Goldie's catchphrase too woof-woof

I low key want just dog villagers now but not going to do that. Lol.


----------



## shesmyevangeline (Jan 4, 2017)

*Soyokaze - day 4*

I have been mostly grinding for bells, since from next week I won't have much time to spend on the game
But here are the highlights:

- Unlocked the island!! (and caught most of the critters there)
- Chrissy is moving in tomorrow! I forgot about the move in, but I'm happy with her
  I might try to get Francine as a snooty villager, once Mint moves out, but I'm not sure
- Built a perfect snowtyke, I will receive his gift tomorrow
- Redd was in town, and I bought a painting
- Paid off my house loan entirely, tomorrow I will have a second floor!
- Built my first pwp, another cobblestone bridge, and paid it off
- Got my first badge from Phineas, fish maniac

Pics under the spoiler



Spoiler



Mint sent me a nice modern wood clock


And my mum a robo-table, showing she knows nothing about what I like XD

But I used it to place all the food I bought from the RV campground

Chrissy's lot


Hybrids for the day


First island ride


Phineas!


Paying off the loan and asking for an expansion


Paying off the bridge




But I just realized I didn't talk to Sable today!!
Well, that's something I'll have to remember tomorrow...


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 4 in Burray. I paid off my first home loan so my house will be extended tomorrow.

I met Tortimer so I will be able to go to the island tomorrow.

I changed the town tune and flag.

Henry is tomorrow's move in.

I caught a string fish, a tuna and an oarfish today.

I dug up half the town before managing to catch a mole cricket.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 4, 2017)

Colour Bandit said:


> I managed to squeeze in 30 mins of play before I had to leave for work, I'll play a bit more after I get home tonight.
> My photo album will be updated about 11pm (UK time) maybe later... Might start bringing my 3DS to work so I can play a bit more
> 
> Day 4 4/1
> ...


Day 4 UPDATE
I made a snowman, I don't normally make them as I'm not keen on the furniture, but I think I will give them a go this time.
Agnes was being snarky about Vivian moving in during the winter, hypocrite much?!
I realised that I had enough money to pay off my first loan so I did that, but it won't be expanded until Day 6 because Nook Homes is shut... When it gets expanded I will share a picture of my house, right now it is a bit cramped...
I went and checked with Isabelle and I got my 100% approval! First I will make a bridge near the top of the river and I'm gonna go with the Night Owl ordinance since I am playing a bit later and all the shops are shut...

Ilvia picture album



Spoiler: Town Profile



Town name: Ilvia
Mayor: Emma
Fruit: Oranges, Pears
Villagers:
Peewee 
Gabi 
Moose 
Peaches 
Queenie 
Agnes
Vivian


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 4, 2017)

*



Ugh...  So I made myself really sick caring for my rl animals today (allergic to dust and their bedding has tons of it, ropped the garbage bag and got the stuff in my eyes while taking a nice deep breathe! ^^;;.  I didn't play much early in the day, but played for like 3 hours tonight.

1/4

- found hybrid pink roses
- enacted the beautiful town ordinance
- worked on the town layout slightly (might move ursala later to a different spot if possible, idk yet!)
- watered all flowers
- paid off 3rd home loan
- found & donated fossils, got my first repeat fossil! D:
- found money rock and gem rock
- visited tortimer's island
- altered island for easier beetle catching (but left bushes and flowers so I can still catch the birdwings etc.)
- did island tours until 46 metals, got the diving suit.
- went diving back at home, caught 14/30 deep sea creatures c:
- more bees
- Snowmen.  I have four now.  Well, three, and one disgruntled snow kid who berates me for my lack of craftsmanship.  I do not like this snow kid.  Snow man #1 isn't looking so good and it hurts me :<  Save the snow man.
- I just need 06 for a snow man bingo.
- my snowmen for today are: 34, 12, and 15.
- I summoned marshal via amiibo because I am squirrel trash and I miss my son D,x  Julian will probably be the permanent smug for this town, I'm not sure.... I really like smugs :,D
- ????? I made some random stone patterns and more place markers, but nothing detailed.  headaches kill my inner artist 
- I still have no idea what I'm going to do with this town's theme!!! AHHHH. I'm thinking some sort of forest of life or something with lots and lots of flowers and pretty things.  Have to start PWP farming.  AH.

- unrelated: playing commander holly videos in the background because she is just lovely and her tweeter twootin' always makes me feel better C:  Looking forward to snagging the commander holly poster qr code from my other town when sable likes me again :,,,D

Sorry for the level of ***** in this journal update, it's been a long day.




​*


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 4, 2017)

Yesssss 1/4/17

Got my perfect town ordinance
Finished all my paths
Got 3 pwp done! 
Invited Sandara to live in 2NE1! 
Hans moved in :/ ugly gorilla.
Got my patterns done for: PWP space, Path, Mayor, Tree, etc.
4 ugly villagers in my town :/ not happy. I wish we could TT so badly to move em out faster. 
Caught all bugs for the month
Caught 14 fish for the month

I didn't get much done because I have bad sleeping habits and I wake up late most of the time ;-; and retail and nooks is always closed :/ buuutttt I can stay up till 6 am and see what's new first


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 4, 2017)

Reyrey said:


> Yesssss 1/4/17
> 
> Got my perfect town ordinance
> Finished all my paths
> ...



*



If hans pings you to move later, let me know ^0^/  He was one of my first smugs in this game and it'd be neat to have him in winter~ I lack his amiibo card, sadly :<

Also, you did great today!   Keep up the good work <3




​*


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 4, 2017)

little_caicai said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You too xd it's odd I don't have any goals for filling out my index of fish and bugs etc I just like making towns pretty ;0; you seem like an achiever! ^^ also I have Hans's amiibo card xd I guess he just loves me 0.0 I'd like gorillas if they had a less shaved bottom e.e xd but if he pings I'll be sure to give you him! All my current villagers have to leave since they didn't move in the villager area.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 4 in Plaża!

Not very eventful, as I am very sick, I decided to sleep some more rather than play.

- Met Tortimer, should be able to visit the island tomorrow!
- Scanned in Reese's RV and got a few items from there
- Vivian plotted in one of my premade plots!
- Did lots of grinding for fishing, but didn't end up making much money >.<
- Got 2 more hybrids today! Black and Orange Rose!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgot to mention:

- Katrina was in my town today! had my fortune read, and even wore my lucky item 'skirt'


----------



## mchll (Jan 5, 2017)

I must be insane. I sold my town for oodles of bells but found I wanted a challenge so I restarted from scratch yesterday. I'm back packing at the moment (AC is great for long buses) so my participation will probably be rare until March. I'll be a few days behind too but I look forward to getting involved with the community!

anyways, sign me up please!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 4 in Latibule~

- Elmer is moving in!
- Enacted the Beautiful Town Ordinance
- Set up and payed off the Campsite
- Completed Initiatives
- Katrina was in town, my lucky item was a silk cap which I was able to buy in Able's
- Payed off the second house loan
- Went to the island
- Phil gave me a genuine warm painting for free!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 5, 2017)

*Day 5*

-Dug up todays fossils
-Donated todays and yesterday's fossils. 
-Tortimer visited so no i can go to the Island tomorrow and start raking in the bells! 
-Flo's plotted her house
-plotted the campsite 
-Marshal's all moved in. 
-did some fishing 
-created a perfect snowboy. 

think thats a good day for me!


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 5, 2017)

In the middle of my play session right now. Just came here to complain a little.. Penelope wouldn't be Penelope without wanting the rarest fish of the river would she? -.- Plus, I haven't donated the Stringfish to the museum, so I effectively have to catch two. But I like her, so I have to try. .-.

EDIT: ARGHH! Just found a very large fish and pulled the rod too early! T^T The frustration...


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 5, 2017)

And thus the days of never getting a PWP request begin once again.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 5 5/1
Didn't get much done today, I overslept and had to go shopping before work.
I managed to get all my flowers watered, replanted 3 perfect oranges, dug up the fossils, spoke to Nook and started my 2nd bridge.

Ilvia picture album



Spoiler: Town Profile



Town name: Ilvia
Mayor: Emma
Fruit: Oranges, Pears
Villagers:
Peewee 
Gabi 
Moose 
Peaches 
Queenie 
Agnes
Vivian


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 5, 2017)

*Day 5*

Yesterday's Goals:


ItsMilkypink said:


> Goals for tomorrow:
> - Usual chores
> - Visit the island and catch some beetles! Hopefully get enough to pay off my mortgage.
> - If there's a wetsuit, buy it.
> ...



Goals I Completed:
- I did the usual chores
- I visited the island, but I did not beetle farm. 
- I tried plotting the Campsite, but I didn't like the placement after it was plotted - so I cancelled the PWP
- I enacted the Bell Boom Ordinance

Other Things That Happened:
- Built a snowboy (he wasn't perfect, but if I get the other 2 perfect I get a snow bunny!)
- Met Pashmina
- Did some jobs for villagers - one thing that happened was when Whitney pinged me and gave me a blue floor. She said not to tell Penelope because the flooring was a gift from Penelope that Whitney re-gifted me. Then, Penelope pinged me and bought the floor back for around 300 bells, lol.
- Caught some summer bugs and fish from the Island when I visited

Goals For Tomorrow:
- Usual chores 
- Find the new house plot (hopefully it's in the designated areas if I did the pattern thing right!)
- Built a new Snowman
- Replot the campsite
- Write 3 letters to townsfolk
- Clean up the island and *beetle farm!*

Perhaps I would have got more done today if Penelope didn't ask for a Stringfish. Of course, I didn't find any - but I spent a good amount of time trying T^T


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 5

Today in Burray I attended the opening ceremony for the campsite. Plotted and paid for a new suspension bridge so I should have that tomorrow.

I collected up all my flowers and put them in groups for hybrid breeding.

I went to the island and did enough tours to get a wetsuit. I also caught a lot of beetles. I always donate the first one of anything I catch to the museum so I had a lot of island things to donate today.

I built a Snowboy but I wanted to build a snowmam, I will have another try tomorrow.

I also caught a coelocanth in the snow and donated that to the museum.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jan 5, 2017)

Paid off the new bridge today and unlocked the island but I forgot to go there☺


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello everyone!

As you probably all know, school has started for a lot of people, and I am no exception. This is why, I need a small group of people to moderate and help out with the challenge while I am not around. Here's what I'm looking for:


Active member's of the community and the forums who are reliable and helpful people.
Someone who is able to put time into helping. Preferably someone who does not go to school, there may be exceptions.
A trustworthy person who I can rely on in any situation and can enforce rules, regulations and carry out any tasks.
You MUST be participating in the challenge. 

Here's what I'd like you to do. Send me a PM with the title, _'Secretary Application_ and write me an application on why you are the perfect person for the job. I want you to include reasonings why, your timezone, what makes you stand out from everyone else, availability, examples of past experience with moderation if possible.

This is a big responsibility to accept. Moderators of the challenge will be outlined in the thread and given the @Secretaries role in the Discord Server.

Thank you everyone and please continue to enjoy the challenge! The feedback and the people participating have been so positive!

PS. When I get the chance, the server may be open to the public, obviously I cannot advertise on the front page but here's me just saying.​


----------



## mocha. (Jan 5, 2017)

hello everyone! hope you're having a good day. today i finally went and bought an NFC reader and a pack of amiibo series 4 cards - got ribbit, zipper and anabelle. i've ordered a few more packs and they should be arriving tomorrow so i'll be sure to let you know if there's anything good lol.

_January 5th_

★ welcomed victoria to the town (none of these animals i want to keep lol)
★ started first PWP - a suspension bridge
★ snowmen numbers are 41, 39 and 43 if anyone needs those! still haven't got a bingo yet
★ summoned zipper and got his photo from Wisp
★ unlocked the island (yaaaasssss)
★ caught new fish/bugs at the island and donated them to the museum
★ played tournaments to get the medal count up to 50 (incase of wetsuit or club tortimer, never joined that before so it'll be an experience)
★ caught a coelacanth!!! donated that to the museum
★ went beetle farming
★ paid off home loan
★ paid off PWP
★ got new hybrid flowers - another purple rose, blue lillies and a pink cosmos. i'm thinking of keeping the colour scheme of the flowers purple/white/black? not sure yet. the overall theme is going to be woodlands so if you have any thoughts let me know!
★ bought the neutral painting from Redd (hopefully it's real lol)

i'm having trouble choosing the placement of the campsite, i was going to move it in the top right hand corner but victoria moved in there.. the plan is to have all my villagers on the right hand side.. included a pic of my map in the screenshots so if anyone can help me that would be gr8 ~



Spoiler: screenshots


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow I managed to catch about 9 in an hour on my main town. Hopefully I'll have luck with my newest one ;0;


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 5, 2017)

sorry i've been so inactive on here!! here's a mega-post about the first 6 days in moonsong!

☆ my mayor's name is luna! i ended up deciding that i will try and do a sailor-moon inspired town (whether i'll have any success is a different story!) so i've named my second character artemis!! can't wait to unlock shampoodles so they can get their proper hair colour!
☆ i'm really happy with my map! i got some great starters, and my native fruit is cherries! (i have oranges in my main town so i'm glad i got something nice, haha) there are lots of rocks, but i can work around that
☆ i found wisp on day 2, but i keep forgetting to scan my cards! i probably should, need to rack up those MEOW coupons...
☆ pashmina was my first move-in. she's probably one of the cutest uchis, so no arguments there
☆ katrina also visited on day 2, and redd visited later on in the week, so i've already managed to start my art collection!
☆ marshal plotted on day 4!!! i was so excited because i'm not even plot or villager resetting! i've never had him before, and i will definitely keep him - i can see why people love him so much now! he's so cuteeeee
☆ this morning i saw bill plotted! he's my favourite villager ever, but i already have him in my main town (also he moved RIGHT in front of the town hall) so i'll move him out eventually.
☆ i've unlocked the island so i'm working on catching all the island bugs / fish and doing a bit of diving. 
☆ i've got most of january's bugs and fish - this isn't something i really focus on in my main town, and it's a nice change of pace. i forgot how relaxing fishing can be! except when i press A too soon and lose a shark ;~;

now prepare for a screenshot dump!!



Spoiler: moonsong's map













Spoiler: my town flag!








i'm super proud of this because i made it myself! can't wait for the QR machine to unlock though!





Spoiler: wisp!













Spoiler: thank goodness you can shake trees with your net now













Spoiler: so i found out you can sleep on this like a bed....













Spoiler: welcome to adulthood













Spoiler: sooo pretty!













Spoiler: marshal!!!













Spoiler: bill whyyyy











i'm really enjoying the challenge so far! thanks so much to Sensai for organising it!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 5, 2017)

I recreated my town so that I could actually have a January 1st start (time-traveling from March 2016 felt wrong). Still a day behind though, trying to catch up! 
This is quite off-topic, but what is the easiest way to take and upload a screenshot of the town map? Is it using miiverse? Somehow my devices are not cooperating. Thanks in advance for anyone willing to help out :3


----------



## tacocat (Jan 5, 2017)

None of my friends have a 3ds, so I've always played ACNL by myself. It's nice to finally be part of a community. 




*Character*: Ren
*Town*: Koriko
*Villagers*: Daisy, Elisa, Gaston, Anicotti, Ozzie (+ Moose, Shari)
*Fruit*: Peach

I like seeing everyone's play journals. Here's a recap, since I have 5 days to catch up on.
And Mochi, I like your bullet points so I'm gonna do the same. 



Spoiler: Recap (January 1-5)



*JANUARY 1, 2017*
★ Typical first day stuff lol
★ Paid the down payment









*JANUARY 2, 2017*
★ Paid off the 1st house loan
★ Found Wisp
★ Planted cherries from Isabelle
★ Got wallpaper (Robo-Wall) and flooring (Rococo) from Saharah
★ Caught TWO stringfish! 
★ Lots of furniture from Snowmam









*JANUARY 3, 2017*
★ Met Tortimer and Digby
★ House has been expanded
★ 100% town approval! 
★ Found Gulliver, he's heading to Germany now (auf wiedersehen)
★ Goose officially moved in














*JANUARY 4, 2017*
★ Mr. Resetti popped up, asked me to make a reset centre lol
★ Completed all initiatives available
★ Went to the island for the first time and caught a LOT of beetles
★ Paid for a cobblestone bridge (thank you beetles)
★ Managed to pay off my debt again (thank you beetles)









*JANUARY 5, 2017*
★ Shari officially moved in
★ Made a perfect snowman
★ The typical daily chores otherwise (shopping, bug-catching, fishing, fossils, etc.)
★ In other news, I am enjoying this 2nd bridge


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 5:

Only did a bit of grinding at the island, for I have come down with a terrible fever and my mind can't comprehend most things.
Hopefully Ill feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 5, all I really did was grind for money, talk to neighbors, and catch fish and bugs


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 5, 2017)

When you're too tired and have school + homework and don't play at all today.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 6, 2017)

I've been busy posting on the discord and not on here, but my first days in the challenge have gone really well, finished my paths and planning where to let villagers plot, moved in my mule, I named him Koda and he's going to be my mayor's love interest. XD Unlocked the island and did my first beetle grind tonight to pay off my bridge! So excited for how well it's been going!


----------



## shesmyevangeline (Jan 6, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> I recreated my town so that I could actually have a January 1st start (time-traveling from March 2016 felt wrong). Still a day behind though, trying to catch up!
> This is quite off-topic, but what is the easiest way to take and upload a screenshot of the town map? Is it using miiverse? Somehow my devices are not cooperating. Thanks in advance for anyone willing to help out :3



Hi  And welcome to the challenge!

Yeah, I've found the easiest way to upload a bottom screen screenshot is through the Miiverse.
Just save it to your album if you don't want to create a play diary  It's what I usually do


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 6 (6/1)
Woke up earlier today so I could get more done today before work.
Did the usual routine of watering the plants, digging up fossils and finding the money rock. I also planted some more pear trees.
The Garden Shop is under construction!
Got my fortune told by Katrina, I got told to wear a hat for good fortune, luckily I have my trusty badge hat!
Klaus is moving in!
My house got expanded today, I need to get a new carpet since it still has the default flooring...
I forgot to speak to Tortimer yesterday so Isabelle gave me a little telling off when I loaded up the game.
Donated more fish to the museum.
Gabi and Agnes both visited my house. I popped round to Queenie's and she had fallen asleep while cooking! :O

Ilvia picture album



Spoiler: Town Profile



Town name: Ilvia
Mayor: Emma
Fruit: Oranges, Pears
Villagers:
Peewee 
Gabi 
Moose 
Peaches 
Queenie 
Agnes
Vivian 
Klaus



EDIT:
I have also joined the discord server, I can't guarantee how active I'll be on there but I'll pop up as much as I can!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2017)

Latibule Day 5~

- Campsite is built
- Started funds and payed off the Suspension Bridge
- Donated fossils, ran errands for villagers etc
- Payed off home loan
- Got throwing beans from Harvey!


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jan 6, 2017)

Got my first badge from Phinius this morning! The happy homer bronze badge☺


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 6, 2017)

*Day 6*

*Yesterday's Goals:*


ItsMilkypink said:


> Goals For Tomorrow:
> - Usual chores
> - Find the new house plot (hopefully it's in the designated areas if I did the pattern thing right!)
> - Built a new Snowman
> ...



*Goals I completed:*
- Usual chores
- Found the new house; Chadder is moving in. However, I didn't place the patterns correctly and he moved in RIGHT next to my house. I redid the patterns in my town, creating diagonal lines. The next move-in SHOULD be in the designated areas.
- I built the Snowtyke
- I replotted the campsite a few spaces to the left and paid it off - I'll be built tomorrow
- I wrote a letter to Sydney, Whitney and Penelope
- I cleaned up the island and make more than 300K from beetle farming

*Other Things That Happened:*
- I completed a few favors for some villagers
- I got a new piece of ice furniture
- I got a piece of furniture from Gulliver
- I caught a handful of deep sea creatures and donated them
- The gardening shop is under construction
- Paid off my house mortgage - it'll be expanded tomorrow.

*Goals For Tomorrow:*
- Usual chores
- Move all of my flowers onto the beach
- Set up some flowers to breed for hybrids (black, purple, pink and blue colours)
- {OPTIONAL} Beetle farming
- {IF I BEETLE FARM} Pay off next mortgage


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 6, 2017)

*Day 6*

 usual stuff to do. 
finally went to the island.
caught the pricey bugs so i could donate those first.
extra bugs/fish im caught that didnt need donating i sold.
also got a wet suit on my first day!
dont have to wait for one for days now!!
finished building the campsite
moved skye in.

all in all good day!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 6, 2017)

Gosh. I hope i'll make a town soon, I've been working on my 3rd town, Jadeberg that I haven't been fooling with this. *Le Gasp!*


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 6 

Today in Burray the new suspension bridge has been completed which makes it much easier to move around town.

The gardening shop is being constructed on Main Street.

Wart jr is tomorrow's move in. I will have 3 frogs in town then, ANCL what are you thinking?

On the up side Marshal was my first camper in the campsite and I persuaded him to move in.

I will have the next house construction tomorrow.


----------



## mocha. (Jan 6, 2017)

hey! i've had a nice day today, my amiibo cards got delivered and in the packs i got grams, leilani, merry & hamlet! i'm happy about that c: didn't do that much grinding today, i didn't beetle farm as much as i would have liked but my mind has been in other places! hope you're all having a good day.

_January 6th_

★suspension bridge was built, now i can get to the beach without having to do a lap around the WHOLE town
★ gardening store is under construction!
★ our town tree grew a little bit yayyyyy
★ sahara was in town - let her deck out the house (it's..okay)
★ plotted the campsite in the lower right hand corner of the map
★ paid it off with bug money (lol)
★ summoned hamlet through wisp and asked him to move in and HE IS <33
★ @Locket came over and we did some island tours and went to eachothers towns
★ camofrog sold me a painting.. that turned out to be FAKE. JUST LIKE OUR FRIENDSHIP.
★ graham is moving in! but i messed up the pattern so its just to the left of where i would like him lol, don't want him to stay either tho so once he moves out it should be fine
★ bought out nooks/ables
★ house should be getting expanded tomorrow!
★ donated some more fish and bugs and fossils to the museum, almost completed all of january! (why am i having trouble catching the GOLDFISH?!)
★ watered my flowers, hoping for more hybrids tomorrow



Spoiler: screenshots



















​


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 6, 2017)

Today is Bliss:
*Garden store opened!
*went to island, no wetsuit
*fortune cookie was a blue airwing? Something like that.
*Deirdre the deer however it's spelled, brown uchi deer moved in. I low key hate her but I'll ignore wanting to kick her out
*planted some apple trees
*COULD NOT find the last fossil it's driving me crazy
*feeling less of an urge to put paths anywhere but I still want to.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 7, 2017)

*



1/5 & 1/6:

Alright~  I was super low-energy today and forgot to write things down! :,D

- All bugs caught for January except ant & fly!!! >  (If you have a spoiled item and don't mind me invading to catch them, pm or vm me please! ) 
- Caught all January fish other than goldfish & pop-eyed goldish
- Caught all January diving creatures other than turban shell and horsehair crab.
- 26/72 bugs caught, 22/30 diving creatures caught, & 37/72 fish caught
- Paid off final main-room expansion and the second-floor first expansion.  Selected the secret storage expansion for next upgrade.
- Cobblestone bridge 2 built
- placed and paid off campsite (next to RV site )
- Marshal is officially moved-in!
- Used Wisp to summon Chrissy (1/5) who's house was placed the following day!  (I have Francine ready, will likely boot out victoria and plot reset until Francine can be next to Chrissy.)
- Got my third repeat fossil, will list them later for trading!
- Used Wisp to summon Chelsea's RV, 6/11 My melody items obtained (or will be, after the mail tomorrow!).
- Visited with and did chores for neighbors
- Did island tours with irl friend ~2 hours.  
- Visited boyfriend's town again, did not bring home anything during visit, just spent more time with his villagers and checked his snow man! 
- Built a snow mam, received ice wall, floor, table, shelf, side table, dresser, and sofa over the last 2 days.  
- 2 of my snow men have melted, the final snow man is not looking too good :<  Will build another tomorrow.  Currently have the entire snow family! 
- BUILT A SWEET BABY SNOW TYKE ; U ;  I love him and he's super happy!
- Drained savings, only have 2k bells left x,D  I will do more beetle hunting tonight.  May take a trip to my bf's town to sell them since he is using the bell-boom ordinance. 
- talked to sable more, she's starting to warm up to me!
- garden shop is being built
- placed more paths, still haven't fully settled on a theme! :<
- daily chores were completed
- started my fruit orchard in the south-east corner of my town. 
- Debating making a green-house for this town...  Not entirely sure.  BLEH
- Made a cherry-blossom flag like pyx suggested, though I made it a bit sloppy!  It's been a while since I've done pixel art, it seems like I'm only really good at stones right now ^^;





​*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 7, 2017)

I didn't get a whole lot done today as I only played for a short period of time... but I did water my flowers, dig up all my gyroids and fossils and shake all my trees. I also celebrated the completion of my bridge and saw that Peanut had plotted... somehow in a place that was blocked off when there were open 3x3 areas... but tomorrow hopefully I'll be able to spend a bit more time playing tomorrow and do another grinding session on the island so I can start saving up for house expansion and stuff =]


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 7, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I didn't get a whole lot done today as I only played for a short period of time... but I did water my flowers, dig up all my gyroids and fossils and shake all my trees. I also celebrated the completion of my bridge and saw that Peanut had plotted... somehow in a place that was blocked off when there were open 3x3 areas... but tomorrow hopefully I'll be able to spend a bit more time playing tomorrow and do another grinding session on the island so I can start saving up for house expansion and stuff =]



*



It seems that since the follow-up update for welcome amiibo, the success for non-patterned plots has gone down :/ 
I hope they fix that soon, if possible!  Being able to control where villagers placed their homes was great @^@




​*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 7, 2017)

little_caicai said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn! that's super sad! I spent so long canvasing my town as well to block them. T_T


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 7, 2017)

*~ New Town of Elysium ~*




♣ *Mayor:* Kit
♣ *Fruit:* Oranges
♣ *Grass:* Triangle
♣ *Residents:* Fang, Portia, Molly, Erik, Sheldon
♣ *Buildings:* Green Station and Town Hall

* I _finally_ caught up to the calendar date, having completed five full days and the majority of this weeks mayoral duties!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 6 in Plaża!

- June set plot! I now have 10 villagers, have to work on moving out my unwanted villagers
- Paid off my 2nd loan, will have my house upgraded tomorrow
- Paid off my 1st PWP, a suspension bridge!
- Grinded at the island for a few hours to earn some extra cash


Thats all I can think of for today, Im still quite a bit ill, hopefully my head will clear up more tomorrow


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 7, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk has kindly donated 100TBT towards out TBT giveaway! Also, the first challenge is due to end today at 9pm UK time (GMT)!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 7 (7/1)
The gardening shop opened up today and I got access to the island.
I did the daily tasks of watering flowers, donating fossils, finding the money and gem rocks and pulling weeds.
I finally managed to snag a net so I went round shaking the trees with the net in hand!
Peaches had received a parcel meant for Agnes by accident, Agnes gave me a bamboo shoot as a reward for bringing it to her.
Gabi was visiting Moose.
There's a meteor shower tonight so that should be fun.
I got Spike to visit my RV site and he will be moving in soon!
Visited the island to catch some summer bugs and fish.
My island fruits are Mango and Coconut.

I will update again during the meteor shower :3

Ilvia picture album



Spoiler: Town Profile



Town name: Ilvia
Mayor: Emma
Fruit: Oranges, Pears, Mangoes, Coconuts
Villagers:
Peewee 
Gabi 
Moose 
Peaches 
Queenie 
Agnes
Vivian 
Klaus 
Spike


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 7, 2017)

*Day 7*

- Did the usual chores round the town.
- Skye plotted her house
- Francine wanted to move literally two days after moving in. wtf. Told her no. lmao.
- I did some diving and caught some diving fish and donated those
- Redd was in town so got a statue from him 
- Garden shop is all open thank goodness! 
- Bought everything from the store
- might go to the island again tonight and do some bug catching.
- Extended my house.
(think im going to do rooms basied off the Hogwarts houses but i am not sure yet)

Good day in Niffler.


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 7, 2017)

1-5 and 1-6 and 1-7

Almost caught 2 coelacanths in my friend's Japanese town o.o but 1 matters :V

Cut down all my trees 2 days ago ( it helps with laying out paths )

Got cherry  punk angel! 

Got my villager spots set up for where I want them to move at

I wish Lyman would move..

Caught some more fish I have no idea how much..

Hopefully might get bush starts from my hacker friend..

Only need 2 more villagers to move in to start my cycling service  Lyman YOURE GONE!

Started polls on what villager personalities I'm going to get! Genji for jock, cherry for uchi

How do you unlock tortimer island!!!!???

Got my 4th pwp up! 

Got 5th pwp up!

Almost finished my bottom map of paths..

Got poppy/bam/zell amiibo card! Got Isabelle in a random pack :0


Also here's a trick if you're still getting villagers! When it's 6 am the next day and your newest villager has moved in press home button and keep resetting until you get your dreamie!  I got cherry by doing this since she's like the only uchi I can stand! I also got Sylvia,Paula,Frita,Phoebe, and Charlise the most :0


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> KaydeeKrunk has kindly donated 100TBT towards out TBT giveaway! Also, the first challenge is due to end today at 9pm UK time (GMT)!



Sorry if you've explained this before but how is the winner decided? Or is it simply a case of everyone who completes the challenge wins something?

Latibule Day 6~

- Hazel is moving in -.- (I would be indifferent only for she has the same name as my mayor)
- Started funding/payed off the Well
- Donated fossils, sea creatures etc
- Bought a basic painting from Redd (Turns out I got confused and thought basic was 100% genuine which it isn't. That's what I get for not checking the guide!)
- Got a wetsuit from the island!
- Did the diving trick and Jambette suggested the outdoor chair
- Elmer got cursed
- Gardening shop under construction


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 7, 2017)

Hazel said:


> Sorry if you've explained this before but how is the winner decided? Or is it simply a case of everyone who completes the challenge wins something?
> 
> Latibule Day 6~
> 
> ...



I'll use a randomizer of some sort and enter numbers from 5-44 which is based on the player number on the spreadsheet. Then randomly, 3 numbers will be picked in order of 3rd, 2nd and 1st and each one will get a set amount depending on the amount donated. Everyone else will also get some tbt for participating.Speaking of donating...

Carly, Mayor of Caketon has kindly donated 50TBT towards the giveaway!


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Jan 7, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> I'll use a randomizer of some sort and enter numbers from 5-44 which is based on the player number on the spreadsheet. Then randomly, 3 numbers will be picked in order of 3rd, 2nd and 1st and each one will get a set amount depending on the amount donated. Everyone else will also get some tbt for participating.Speaking of donating...
> 
> Carly, Mayor of Caketon has kindly donated 50TBT towards the giveaway!



Yay! Good luck everyone!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 7, 2017)

amiibo visits poll! Who do you want in the Rosemoor campground?!

https://goo.gl/forms/4hGtFoOFKGQEOTbR2


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 7, 2017)

Bliss today: 
*went over to Stiches house
* had Goldie over at my house
*went to island, grinded metals, bought wetsuit yay!
*fortune cookie of the day was red triple shells 
*bought a cedar sapling but accidentally planted it wrong so had to dig it up
*it's snowing IRL, so decided to start putting paths for house placement because I have nothing better to do today


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 7, 2017)

Do we have to join discord.? I hate discord honestly.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 7, 2017)

Reyrey said:


> Do we have to join discord.? I hate discord honestly.



No, its an optional thing


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 7, 2017)

Would someone be interested in a *fruit exchange* today?
I still need peaches for my weekly goal, and can offer native oranges, as well as pears and lemons. Also, you could swing by Mable's RV if you visit my town :3


----------



## mocha. (Jan 7, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> Would someone be interested in a *fruit exchange* today?
> I still need peaches for my weekly goal, and can offer native oranges, as well as pears and lemons. Also, you could swing by Mable's RV if you visit my town :3



i have some peaches you can have c: i'm online now. i would love to stop by mables! i could bring the fruit over if you like?


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 7, 2017)

*Day 7:*

*Yesterday's Goals*


ItsMilkypink said:


> *Goals For Tomorrow:*
> - Usual chores
> - Move all of my flowers onto the beach
> - Set up some flowers to breed for hybrids (black, purple, pink and blue colours)
> ...



*Goals I Completed:*
- Daily chores
- I took all the flowers and dumped them on the beach
- I set up some 'lil hybrid formations for some black, blue, purple and orange flowers
- I farmed beetles for a 'lil bit (but I couldn't be bothered to go sell them, I'll do that tomorrow, and so I'll pay my mortgage tomorrow)

*Other things that happened:*
- Did some villager requests
- Built a Snowman; the Snowtyke will send me something tomorrow ^-^
- The garden shop opened

*Goals for tomorrow:*
- Usual chores (+ watering the hybrid gardens)
- Try and get some if not all of the rest of the fish [WEATHER DEPENDING]
- Build another Bingo snowman
- Beetle farm
- Pay off another mortgage


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 7, 2017)

YAAaaaaayyy I got Julian and Octavian  I'm not sure if they're dreamies yet though. The poll shall decide!


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 7

Today in Burray Wart Jn moved in. His house looks awful and it's right in front of the train station so I think he will have to go. 

I have plotted and paid for another suspension bridge.

Built a snowman.

Caught lots of beetles on the island for my next house extension. Donated a Whale shark and a Saw shark to the museum.

The gardening shop was open for the first time so I have an ax and can remove trees that are in the way.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 7, 2017)

*



1/7

- Invited Francine to move in, Victoria is in boxes (if anyone wants this little peppy horse gal, message me or vm me c: )
- FISHING.  ALL. DAY.  SO MUCH FISHING. I caught a goldfish and pop-eyed goldfish but it took FOREVER.  Now I just need a freshwater goby @_@  Update: Caught it right after posting!  January fish done! YAAAAS!  Now to hunt down and organize the screen shots... urghk
- Chrissy is officially moved in
- Visited friend to get my melody dress, hat, and dresser. (15 MEOW spent)
- Spammed beetles until like 2am, re-filled savings.
- got dynamic painting from redd and famous painting from Ursala.
- 35/72 bugs caught, 22/30 diving caught, 41/72 fish caught
- more fishing
- talked to villagers so, so much.  Did some favors for them~ 
- Forgot to mention that yesterday I got the fish maniac badge and the seafood maniac badge from phineas <3
- built new snow man~
- did the daily chores~  Sable remembers my name ^0^/
- Unlocked the jungle gym > YASSS.  I LOVE THE SPINNY THING.
- Encountered a weird... glitch..?  My campsite isn't showing up, but my message board is showing that it was completed.  Will have to check back tomorrow morning.  I dunno what I did @_@;;  I'll keep you updated!

Didn't really do too much today other than fishing and interacting with villagers~  hope to do more soon~ going to work on PWP farming and messing with my layout~

Current residents:
- Victoria (moving out, Francine should place tomorrow)
- Freya
- Jambette (probably will move out for Etoile later)
- Curly (will probably move out for Bam)
- Punchy
- Static
- Ursala
- Bluebear
- Marshal
- Chrissy



​*


----------



## mocha. (Jan 7, 2017)

little_caicai said:


> -


i love reading your updates! always look forward to your posts c: <3


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 7, 2017)

After some hemming and hawing, I decided to join in on this challenge. 
Preparations made: Writing down the villagers I'm hoping to get back throughout this year (just Knox and Freya, really).
I've made a lot of progress on this town, but a lot of it was due to time travel and some inventory help from a hacked share-town. So... Here goes nothing... *Tells Isabelle to erase the town*

Town name: Seoul
Character: Suyeon (female)
Town layout: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Native Fruit: Peaches


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 7, 2017)

mocha. said:


> i love reading your updates! always look forward to your posts c: <3



*



Awh!  That's so nice!! Thank you, I love seing your town updates and general posts too!  You're always so helpful! :>




​*


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jan 7, 2017)

I haven't posted for yesterday
summary of day 6 and day 7:
farmed beetles
got pyramid and rack of rice request
paid some more debt
talked to villagers and sent them mail with gifts as usual
daily chores around the town
set up more patterns to prevent villagers from moving onto paths


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 7, 2017)

little_caicai said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 if Hans moves out could you possibly trade for bam? ^^ I'm looking for him.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 7, 2017)

Reyrey said:


> :0 if Hans moves out could you possibly trade for bam? ^^ I'm looking for him.



*



I could just get you Bam either way~  I have his amiibo and a cycling town c:  PM me if you'd like me to grab him for ya! 




​*


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 7, 2017)

My progress thus far (since all stores sans Re-tail are closed for the night)...
- Planted my tree
- Spoke to my Villagers and Isabelle (since it's New Years, all I'll get from her today is the Rooster, nothing else)
- Picked all the peach trees, selling all but 27 normal + 1 perfect (I'll see if I can make that one area of land that only has the one house into some orchards once I have all my fruit) 
- Got my tent squared away (got the lantern, bought the pachira, common bed, storage case, and common chair from Re-tail).
- Bought all the clothing from Able Sisters sans the hats from today, then sold everything but the Cat Dress.
- Bought the shovel and fishing rod from Nooklings as well as some Industrial Paper. Also bought the Billiard Table and Striped Closet (not that I foresee using these).
- Cataloged 18 fish w/ Blathers
- Donated 3 fossils
- Found the money rock (got all but the final bag without prior holes dug) as well as the ore rock
- Got stung by bees

*Bell Count (as of save & quit):* 30,200


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2017)

So sad... I totally planted all of my peaches out of excitement when I got them so this morning I had all the fruits but peaches because they hadn't grown yet... so I mean, I succeeded but without a picture there is no evidence. X.X RIP me


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 8, 2017)

How are you all getting pwp requests so fast? 
I tried to do the diving trick and after two hours still nothing. My friendship isn't high enough yet I guess. Gotta work on that.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 8, 2017)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> How are you all getting pwp requests so fast?
> I tried to do the diving trick and after two hours still nothing. My friendship isn't high enough yet I guess. Gotta work on that.



I've only gotten two so far! First one was the diving trick, second one was random

Latibule Day 7 ~

- Garden shop opened!
- Started funding/payed off the Outdoor Chair
- Got three badges from Phineas (one for 50% of fishing encyclopedia and two for the 50% and 80% of the diving encyclopedia)!
- Felicity nicknamed me H-Star (not great but better than the two Goose was suggesting - Beefcake and Cleats)


----------



## mocha. (Jan 8, 2017)

sorry i never posted yesterday! i lost track of time and before i knew it, it was really late ;c i'll do yesterdays post now and at the end of today i'll do todays post c: might have to merge days together for next week since i'm back at work on tuesday, won't have much time to play/update as i have this week! ~


_January 7th_
★ house got upgraded
★ hamlet placed his house, moving in today!
★ graham moved in yesterday
★ went and gave willow a perfect apple.. in return she gave me a trash bin. seriously ???? 
★ caught a carp! taking my fish for january up to 24/30
★ still need to catch a dung beetle, ant, fly bagworm and centipede! 5/10 for bugs
★ campsite got built! celebrated with the residents
★ joined club tortimer - went and checked it out but there was only me and another girl who didn't wanna talk lol. played a few tournaments to get some medals for a wetsuit!
★ visited someones town for etoile's items - socks, shoes & a pin!
★ watered flowers
★ talked a bit more to the residents. iggy and marcel invited me over to their houses at certain times and i never went. hoping it'll decrease friendship so they can leave lol
★ paid off home loan again! 
★ also made a new design - a top (you can see it on the pic where i paid off the loan)
★ bought out nook/ables and also checked out the new garden shop! no axe yet ;w;
★ talked to sable - we're on speaking terms now. cmon grl gimme dat qr machine ~~~
★ did a tiny bit of beetle farming, nothing major, hoping to be more productive today! 

i'm loving reading everyone's entries btw c: keep it up!! happy 1 week <3~~



Spoiler: screenies













​


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 8, 2017)

Challenge 1 has ended! I am pleased to say that the following people have succeeded!



Spoiler: Participants







The challenges are not over yet! We still have the current monthly challenges goung as well as this weeks new challenge! Which is...

8th-14th January - Go to the Island and save up at least 50 medals! Take a photo of the amount of medals you hve and post it to the #the_challenge channel in the Discord server OR VM it to me if you do not use Discord.

Prizes for the first challenge will be distributed later today as well as amiibo visits! But we have a tie-breaker between Isabelle and Marty! So if you haven't already, vote on the poll below and pick your wanted character!

https://goo.gl/forms/jQ5ADb8NA7rxgsGB2

That will be all, thank you everyone for making this year's challenge a success so far!​


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 8, 2017)

Holy fruit collectors. I only like apples/oranges so I didn't bother with the collect-a-thon. 

Island medals are something I can do, though! Just have to remember to take a picture before I spend them...


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 8, 2017)

Man I collected over 100 medals yesterday to get some items, looks like its back to the island for me xD


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 8, 2017)

Noice all I got was a pear from Hans xD
Also how do you unlock TT island?
CAICAI Hans is in boxes!!!


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 8, 2017)

Day 8~

Didn't get too much done today - got a 'lil bored of playing.

- Sold all of yesterday's beetles
- Paid off mortgage
- Failed at making a snowman
- Usual chores~~
- House is getting the 2nd floor tomorrow
- Got an axe and began DEFORESTING my town.
- Got an orange hybrid
- Doc pinged to move out on the 15th - I let him as he's not one of my dreamies (PLEASE PM IF ANYONE WANTS HIM!)
- Played a game of hide-n-seek
- Caught Whitney a pill bug

Hope to get more done tomorrow - including some beetle farming. Maybe I'll have adopted a dreamie then too!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 8, 2017)

I did some extra things yesterday but I'll add into today.
Bliss day 8:
*made new shirts for villagers in Mable's they are jackets with scarfs 
*inacted early bird ordinance 
*it was snowing in town, failed at catching a celocanth
*my smug was saying I was "tyrannical for using ealry bird ordinance but now he's adjusted he has time for walks and a morning routine" I've had the ordinance in affect one morning. This morning. Whatever then
*Stitches had me over again? It's so cute because he lives right next to me. Like three spaces to the left. 
*Pecan visited my house.
*Did chores
*Gave up on campsite placement last night now building a bridge instead
*Meringue is going to move in,she's a cutie
*gave up on pathing for houses so undid that 
*tried diving trick gave up after someone asked for an apple
*did some meow coupon things 
*fortune cookie was hero's boots! Yay new shoes I hate the default ones

Overall good day but I was frustrated overall lol.

New challenges yay. 
Hah hah I'm not doing the metals one I just got 40 for a swimsuit but good luck to everyone who does!


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jan 8, 2017)

Day 8, I bought a turnip worth of 500,000 bells, made a perfect snowboy, got more hybrid tulips, got the illuminated heart requested, and I'll be beetle farming later xoxo


----------



## mocha. (Jan 8, 2017)

haven't had too much of a productive day today - been more productive irl for once lol. 

_8th January_

★ finally caught a goldfish!
★ also caught a bagworm and a centipede
★ went beetle farming for a little while but when i came back re-tail had shut ;w;
★ talked to the villagers for a little while and did a few requests
★ did my initiatives for the day - catch a bee and donate a new insect to the museum
★ visited @foxgloves town and bought a couple of items from lotties RV (i think it was the wii and ds)
★ visited another friends town so i could go see their snowman! got a bingo and won a curling stone (for real?)
★ he was also kind enough to give me a silver net, slingshot and fishing rod!
★ went and visited the campsite, agent S was there today but i don't want her in my town so i just kinda ignored her lmao
★ bought an axe from the gardening shop and started working on cutting down ma treeeez (i just want the cedar ones and a few peach trees i think)
★ watered my flowers
★ bought out nooks and ables again
★ spawned leilani through wisp and got a regal bookcase

can i also just say that the igloo looked so cute but the screenshot doesn't do it justice !!!!



Spoiler: screenies












 ​


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 8, 2017)

So, I accidentally TT'ed today. I set the clock to the proper date hoping I'd have better odds with downloading the 1.5 update (wasn't sure if it was effected by the clock like Windows Updates or what and googling the errors I would get turned up no useful results). Turns out it didn't matter much, just needed sheer will and perseverance to continue the download every time it spat out an error. In any case, I downloaded the update (FINALLY) but forgot to reset the clock, quit without saving when I realized and got Resetti'd.

That said, I wound up buying from Nooklings and Ables twice; rather than the usual 3, I donated 6 fossils. My house is now built (I paid the down payment today) and the 39,800 is paid off. Jitters and Canberra moved in (her house is full of boxes, Jitters would have joined on the 3rd). Went from 49% approval rating to 77%. The only real effect this mess-up will have is possibly 2 entries for the 8th on the bulletin board.

It was an otherwise normal day...
- bought out the shops
- did some fishing
- did some bug catching (finally got a bee)
- changed my town flag and tune
- watered some flowers and spoke to villagers
- got cherries from Isabelle
- bought a water bottle(?) from Harvey
- Celia sold her Regal Bed at Re-tail and ofc I bought it (how could I not? 2,000 some odd bells vs the original price!)


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 8, 2017)

People in the discord would have seen this but I figured I should post here for anyone who isn't in the discord...

I don't want to go into major detail, but something very bad has happened in my family which is going to effect us for quite a long time. Because of it I won't be able to make my daily posts (it is 1am 9/1 where I am and some may have noticed my lack of day 8 update) as I will have other, much more important commitments. I will still be trying to play at least 30 mins everyday and still doing the 1 year challenge, and depending on how things go I may be able to start doing my daily updates on here again but for now I'll only be doing small updates for big things that happen in game on the discord.

Thank you to all my new friends in the discord group for all the well wishes, I'd rather keep the details of what has happened on the discord rather than on TBT please (but I know none of you would do that anyway x ) and, since I'll be away for a while, good luck to everyone with their challenges!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't have the enduring commitment to post daily updates, but thought I'd provide a weekly overview :3

*~ Elysium Post: Week One ~*
_Main Events and Developments_

*January 1-3*
♣ Arrived in town, proclaimed Mayor, and planted a tree just shy of midnight on January 1, 2017
♣ Received helpful advice for life in town from my secretary and neighbors (still no explanation for being elected though)
♣ Gained the villagers approval by running errands and donating to an empty museum (how did they cope before?)
♣ Woke an unconscious but seasoned sailor (Elysium must be less than a day's journey from Greece)
♣ Experienced winter for the first time, built snowmen and boys, collected snowflakes (the size of my head)
♣ Met a new neighbor, Deirdre - bossy but generous (gave me medicine for my bee stings. yes, plural)
♣ Submitted an application for a Development Permit, commissioned a second bridge (no more hikes to the town center!)

*January 4-5*
♣ Played hide-and-seek for the first time (the villagers, not me. I see your antlers, Erik)
♣ First big Orange harvest (also planted pears, cherries and apples)
♣ Welcomed a new villager, Chai (offers me to have a pick of her furniture, then denies any selection)
♣ Visited a tropical island with a friend (came home with mangoes and bananas)
♣ Received interior design advice from a Camel (regal and cabin furniture? have this wall of sports fans! harmony, balance, yes)
♣ Passed the Bell Boom ordinance (how this economy survived is beyond me; neighbors need help with simply chores and hobbies)

*January 6-7*
♣ The second bridge has seemingly opened a whole new part of town to the villagers (now all in my front yard)
♣ Had my fortune told (advised to wear a tee to avoid catastrophe - in winter, during snowfall. found more money - the cat knows)
♣ Made the acquaintance of Leopold (a lion professor who immediately bought my old bookshelf)
♣ Commissioned a campsite to encourage tourism (for those who prefer more traditional camping. no offense Harv)
♣ Was invited to the previous mayors Island (returned with new museum donations, as well as lemons and coconuts)

*Week Goals: Gathering all Native Fruit*
Achieved with a one-day delay (though I played the week in the course of only 4 days - thank goodness for winter break!)
*!* Shout-out to *mocha.*, who came with a delivery of Cosmos Peaches - they've been planted in front of Retail in memory of the first forum visitor to Elysium :3


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 8, 2017)

Day 8 in Plaża

- Finished the Medal Challenge and collected my 50 medals
- Had the Police station suggested to me!
- Celebrated having another bridge built
- Did my daily chores
- Paid off my home loan 
- Had Cyrus unlocked!
- Started placing some bushes where I will be having pathways
- Finishing my night off with grinding at the island!

Some pictures from today:


Spoiler


----------



## mchll (Jan 9, 2017)

All that matters is I finally got that mole cricket. I must of unearthed it half a dozen times and missed. 

-I have been really taking advantage of the island to get bells and fill my encyclopedia. I reached the medal challenge amount for the month as well.
-Full of bee stings from shaking trees, I really want to get my catalog going to wake up Cyrus 
-Got my first badge, 50,000 points on my home. I filled it with ice furniture. The letter writer one should be next.
-Beautiful ordinance, campground and a bridge built. 
-Going to try to work on my hybrids next.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2017)

Latibule Day 8 ~

- Kyle is moving in!
- Cyrus woke up!
- Invested 400k in turnips!
- Completed initiatives
- Walt suggested the drilling rig (which I am definitely NOT building)


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 9, 2017)

*Day 8*

I forgot to psot yesterday, but nothing much happened.
Just did the usual stuff round town and talked to villagers

*Day 9*

Im back to work today so im not going to be playing much during the week.
But today i did the usual stuff, talked to the villagers, bought out the stores 
paid off the home loan.

I have an idea on the flowers i want round town and my house interior for this town.

Hopefully tomorrow i can do a bit more when i dont have to work to jobs!


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 9, 2017)

Given the fact that...
a) I've already TT'd (by accident)
b) I am not part of the discord group (therefore, there's little incentive to try to get some of these challenges that require communication done)
c) I don't like how behind I am, compared to the rest of the participants
d) I don't like playing on the wrong date

I think I'm going to have to let this challenge go in favor of the themed one being held by pocky: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?400615-2017-A-New-Challenge-(Always-Open-to-Newcomers)
While I do like the idea of this one, the other one is a bit more lenient in allowing TT to be on the same page as everyone else. Sorry... I'll try to join the next non-themed year challenge next year, I guess.


----------



## Hyacinths (Jan 9, 2017)

started on time, just haven't had a moment to post my stuff haha

 week one! 

arrived in rosewood!
donated a whole bunch of fossils and fish
muffy moved in!
paid off my first house loan c:
redd came by...but all of his pieces were fake!

i can't remember all the stuff that happened tbh... it was a lot though!
i'll probably post later with an actual day eight and nine post haha


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 9, 2017)

*



1/8

Augh,yooo~  I was out from like 10am to 11pm playing D&D and then we just talked until 2am so I didn't do much   But man it was great and I am hype!!  (My D&D friends are some of the people playing acnl with me x3)

- got 55 medals on island 
- did usual chores (watered flowers, talked to most villies, dug up fossils, donated, etc.)
- talked to Sable <3
- finally got campsite glitch under control :/  I didn't get to celebrate its development, but at least it's working now *loud agitated sigh*
- Bought nearly a million bells worth of turnips :,D 
- Got a painting, I'll update later, I forgot what it was xD
- Francine placed her home c:

I'll update later with 1/9 events!    One of my D&D buddies spent the night and is planning to play acnl with me today, so I'm hype c:




​*


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 9, 2017)

In Elysium, Marty has officially moved in and Cyrus is finally offering Refurbishing! Would anyone be interested in visiting his RV later today? I enjoyed having visitors in town yesterday *bounce*


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 10, 2017)

In Bliss:
I didn't write yesterday was busy.
Day 9: 
*Mergune moved in
*Wrote letters to villagers
*Dove and fishing
*Cookie was a WiiU 
Not much happened

Today Day10:
*Tomorrow store is closed for upgrading
*Kicks being built
*planted trees
*cookie was virtual boy
*fishing diving 
*went to island
Good day overall


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 10, 2017)

Been inactive for the last two days - I'll try and play some more tomorrow! I'm going to set some goals as these have motivated me to play so far.

*GOALS FOR TOMORROW*
- Daily fossils
- Hybrid gardens
- Fake rock and money rock
- Buy out ALL shops - no exceptions
- Collect 50 medals at the island
- Beetle farm
- {IF THEY'RE AVALIABLE} Adopt a dreamie!


----------



## mocha. (Jan 10, 2017)

my posts are probably gonna be more inactive now I'm back to work but I'll try and group them together as often as I can! Posing from my phone today bcos it's late, havent got any screenshots today either but I'll try and get them sorted either tomorrow or Thursday! 


_January 9th_

? did daily chores like watering flowers, talking to villagers, finding fossils etc
? bought out nooks & ables and talked to sable! Hopefully only a day or two until I unlock the QR machine!! Can't wait!
? also bought lots of turnips on Sunday which I forgot to mention, visited a town and made hella profit which will be going in the bank to fund any house loans since I won't have time to beetle farm this week
? Katrina was in town again so I got my fortune told and she said I had to wear a cute accessory.. I think my little star clip is cute! 
? CYRUS WOKE UP I'm p sure this is the first time this has ever happened in any ACNL game I've played so idk what I've been doing wrong in the past lmao
? paid off home loan 
? played lots and lots of desert island escape, it's so addictive but I can never beat the score haha 



_January 10th_

I didn't play until really late so not much happened today I'm afraid ;w;

? did usual chores, got one more purple rose yayyy (I need to work on breeding more than just roses but I just love em)
? phineas was in town so I went and spoke to him and got a badge for trading turnips (I've forgotten the name already)
? found a lost item in town and returned  it to marcel, never had this happen before so it was a welcome change! 
? summoned Harry through wisp and got my meow coins
? upgraded the house and chose the secret storeroom
? bought out nook/ables again (when will nooklings expand ffs)

I apologise if there are any typos, my phone won't let me zoom in to write all this so I'm having to rely on my highly magnified vision lmao. Hope you're all having a fab day, can't wait for the weekend so I can spend some proper time planning my town out! Especially once I get the QR machine  c: if anyone wants to visit eachothers towns or islands or grind for medals or w/e this weekend give me a pm!  ​


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 10, 2017)

so excited, t&t mart will be built tomorrow, kick's is being built now, and leif FINALLY had an axe for sale!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh also i unlocked dream suite as a PWP!!!


----------



## Lippysue (Jan 11, 2017)

In Burray the store will be upgraded tomorrow. The dream suite will also be available tomorrow. I have demolished my diagonal bridge, I don't know why but I don't like diagonal bridges, and replaced it with a straight one. So I now have my 3 suspension bridges which makes getting around town much quicker.

I have done quite a few tours on the island and got a black wetsuit and joined Club Tortimer with the medals earned.

I also donated lots of island fish and insects to the museum.

I got the fish maniac and letter writer badge from Phineas.

Plans for the next few days are to get some more PWPs done to work towards Perfect Town.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 11, 2017)

*



1/10

Yo!   I've been really scatter-brained and keep forgetting to record my daily stuff~  But I have been playing daily with a huge focus on my 2017 town c:

I'm trying to organize my screen shots for the challenge and it's awful xD  I need to be more on-top of things~

- did daily chores
- placed 3rd bridge
- unlocked POLICE STATION!!!!!!! 
- talked to villagers
- Summoned Chai to campsite 
- fishinggg
- LOTS OF TOURS  
- Visited with friends
- ????!! 
- Cy woke up either on the 10th or 9th, don't remember! ^^;
- I talked to my neighbors way too much
- Wrote a letter to each villager
- I seriously love my town.  All the villies are great!! ; u ;  Probably going to move out Jambette for Etoile :<  But I love her too so idk D,,,x  JASDKJSJS 

- CHAI NEEDS TO MOVE IN.  HER HOUSE IS PERFECT AND IDK IF YOU NOTICED BUT I LOVE CINNAMOROLL A LOT. SHE SAYS FLAP FLAP.  I CAN'T DEAL.



Spoiler













































​*


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 11, 2017)

Played for nearly three hours today! Got a decent amount done. 

*Yesterday's goals:*


ItsMilkypink said:


> *GOALS FOR TOMORROW*
> - Daily fossils
> - Hybrid gardens
> - Fake rock and money rock
> ...



*Goals I Completed:*
- I adopted Fang yesterday - he plotted in the top-right of my town in the perfect spot ^^
- Got all the fossils
- Got some more hybrids and planted 2 new gardens
- Did a TERRIBLE job at the money rock, but I found it and the gem rock
- Bought out Nookling's and Able Sisters
- I beetle farmed and got around 400K which paid off my mortgage

*Other things that happened:*
- Did some jobs for some villagers (fruit request, furniture request, house visit)
- Built a Snowman (AND GOT A BINGO!!)
- Planned to build the basement for my house (I really want to create a Danisnotonfire-inspired existential crisis room XD)
- Nookling's is closing for refurbishment tomorrow
- Cyrus woke up!
- Got some more gyroids for my collection (I want to collect them ALLLL XD)
- Returned a lost bad to Whitney

*Goals for tomorrow:*
- {DEPENDENT ON TOURS AVAILABLE} Acquire some medals
- Usual chores (Hybrids, Rocks, Fossils)
- Beetle farm and make more moneyyy
- If there's an axe, clear some more trees out

~♥


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 11, 2017)

*Day 11*

Not sure if i posted yesterday or not.

-did the usual stuff. 
- built my first pwp a little street light by the retail oposite Marshal's house
-talked to villagers did some requests (but i aint catching that stringfish for you!)
-Nook's is closing tomorrow to upgrade! Finally! 
-Isabelle was asleep so i can unlock the dream suit! 

I know exactly how to have my house and im quite excited to start decorating!!

Im having the room as you walk in as the Great Hall/ Dining area. 
The room to the back as the kitchen.
The top room as the Ravenclaw Tower. (blue/star theme)
The left room is going to be Gryffindor (red/yellow theme)
The Right room Hufflepuff (Yellow/black theme)
The Basement Slytherin (Silver/green theme) 

just need to find all the items now! 

going to look on pintrest and tumblr so see if they have any cute HP QR codes to scan in/cute paths.
Im pretty sure ill have the machine to scan in the qr's tomorrow!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 11, 2017)

Day 11 in Bliss:
*Bridge is now built!!!
*Got suggested the Geyser! Pretty cool
*Stitches had me fetch Pecan. Pecan wanted me to give Stitches a delivery.
*Pretty sure Pecan and Stiches are buddies.
And I'm 100% sure Goldie and Merengue are bffs.
Let me head cannon my villagers.
*Had Deirdre over to my place 
*No cookie because Nooks is closed
*Kicks being built (still I feel like yesterday it was being built too could be wrong)
*Worked on path laying, redesigned paths. Again. Right now it's of natural looking rocks.
*Island was meh played the official garden tour

Overall a good day! 
-I've decided nobody moves till I get their picture. 
(Mostly because I am lazy and high friendship makes getting pwps easier. )
-I've also decided I might build pwps by were they are suggested if I chose to build any. I saw it as a acnl nuzzlocke challenge and thought it was pretty neat. I'm not 100% on it but I might.
-Not building my house past second expansion (were it is now. I want my home to be the size of the villagers.)
-May build a second character. Not sure.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 11, 2017)

*



Ahh~ Guys~  I was feeling a bit down today, and my bf put on the animal crossing movie fan dub!!  It's sorta my guilty pleasure but it makes me so happy!  I just wanted to share!  Having a lot more fun on the 2017 town than I had been having in my digital copy (I'm always debating restarting that one :/ )

1/11

- visited with Freya
- Jambette came to my house
- Received 4 badges from Phineas (currently have 8/72 badges! Skilled Diver, Insect Maniac, Fish Maniac, Seafood Maniac, Seafood encyclopedia, Avid bell saver, Amateur turnip trader, and village representative!)
- Delivered a package to curly from bluebear
- found the gem and money rock~  (BTW for anyone who doesn't already know gems can be listed in the flea market space at retail for 7000 gold and metals can be listed at 9000 gold.  Villagers will be super happy with these prices and the ore won't be displayed in their homes c: )
- Marshal asked for random fruit so I gave him a perfect orange that I picked up in a friend's town! 
- Punchy had me bring Marshal over because he missed him and it was super cute
- Curly bought my snow crab and it made him super happy
- Told Curly not to move >:O  YOU STAY A BIT LONGER MISTER PIGGY!!
- Freya randomly gave me Whitney's shirt.  I ship it 
- Built another snow man.  I'm now 1 number away from 3 separate bingos.  Snow man told me that's more rare than getting a bingo, lol.
- Attended the 3rd bridge celebration
- Unlocked the dream suite and paid it off
- Unlocked the lighthouse from Bluebear
- Kick's is being built
- Found and donated fossils, 2 were dupes
- Let a forum member in my town for signatures c:
- My orchard has grown so I now have all of the fruit trees!

FOSSILS UP FOR TRADE:
- Iguanodon tail
- T-Rex skull
- Peking Man
- Spino Torso
- Mammoth Torso
- Apato Torso
- Diplo Hip
- Dimetrodon Torso
- Ichthyo Torso

need: Stego parts, Archelon parts-- eh~  Just whatever you want to trade, working towards the 100 visitor thing so that's payment enough if you need a fossil <3  




​*


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 12, 2017)

Bumping boo


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 12, 2017)

*Day 11 in Plaża!*

- Today we celebrated the opening of our new Police Station!
- Unlocked the Dream Suite, planning on paying it off tomorrow
- Paid off my loan, getting another expansion tomorrow
- The Nooklings store closes tomorrow for expansion!
- Kicks started to build
- Grinded at the island for a bit
- Did daily chores (Fossils, Money Rock, Watered my hybrid garden)
- Found a striped wet suit at an international island! (Almost raged at someone for purposely stealing my fish, but just decided to leave instead)

Pretty much it!
Tomorrow I plan to pay of the dream suite, pay of my loan, and do some more grinding at the island!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry I haven't updated in a few days, haven't had the chance!

Day 9 in Latibule ~

- Grizzly moving in
- Goose suggested the Modern Bridge, another pwp I don't want to build
- Started/payed off the Fountain

Day 10 ~

- Goose is moving out 

Day 11 ~

- Peck is moving in!
- Moved my second character, Willow in!
- Unlocked the QR machine!
- Phil suggested the Parabolic Antenna which I am definitely not building
- Nooklings remodelling tomorrow!
- Payed off the Secret Storage
- Lottie's tutorial
- Kicks is being built!
- Started funding/payed off the Dream Suite
- Saharah was in town
- Maelle moving out

Day 12 ~

- Kitty moving in!
- Brought Katie to Neon's town
- Paid off the basement
- Jambette is moving out


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 12, 2017)

ok... i did everything i could to reach to normal day so this its gonna be a resume of everything

day1-day 12

i moved in 5 of my dreamies : alfonso,tank,octavian,julia and annalisa
garden shop  open
i did the develop permit and got 100%
my five villager that i start with were agent s, eunice,soleil, rudy and big top
i got the island
i got a second floor in my house
im building a bridge
and put tiny design as my path while waiting on the rq machine

that all that has happened in rainbow


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 12, 2017)

ZebraQueen said:


> ok... i did everything i could to reach to normal day so this its gonna be a resume of everything
> 
> day1-day 12
> 
> ...



Thank you Zebra for the 50TBT donation! So far we have 300TBT saved for the jackpot!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 12, 2017)

Bliss day 12:
*daily chores
*opening of convenience Mart
*kicks still being built
*Peggy suggested the police station!!!!!
*sent letters to people in town
*cookies were block, and hero's pants
*bought red hibiscus from island
*planted fruit
*worked on path laying
*had Iggy over to my house
*went diving
*placed and paid off campsite

Tommorow-
-hopefully have kicks open
-plot police station

Today was a good chill day in my town


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 12, 2017)

misspiggy95 has donated 100TBT to the jackpot! Thank you for your kindness!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 12, 2017)

*Day 12*

- Played Hide and seek with Francine!
-Got the QR machine, so my mayor is now wearing a cute Hufflepuff robes!
-scanned in a new flag. (hogwarts cress)
-two animals turned up to celebrate the street light.
-Nooks is still closed for upgrading. 
-my next pwp is the fence 
-expanded my house once more


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 12, 2017)

*



Weh~  I'm getting nervous about the villager picture challenge!  We're almost half way through the month and none of my villagers have asked for signatures or anything big-- Most difficult request I've gotten was to bring Curly an Oarfish.  :<  Here's to hoping!  All my villagers are giving me random shirts and stuff though.

General question (will post this in the appropriate forum if I have the energy xD): when you talk to villagers too much (like when they start getting passive-aggressive and eventually tell you to go away because they need to think) does it actually lower friendship, or is it just a mechanic to get the player to stop talking to a specific villager / to limit the friend points you can get through talking?

1/12 so far:

- Dream suite is built
- T & T Mart under construction
- Unlocked illuminated arch pwp through Freya
- Placed and begun paying for police station (I went for the new one this time for some reason... I always go for the old one.  Maybe I'll make this one a suburb or cafe' town eventually?  I'm still not sure what I'm doing with this town!)
- Worked on re-laying paths.  I created alternate color stones this week.  Right now my paths are a light blue stone with little cinnamoroll-themed welcome mats in-front of houses.  Not sure if I like them or not.  I'm SERIOUSLY rusty with pixel art! xD  At least the stones look nice ^^;
- Watered flowers
- dug up and donated fossils
- Summoned Etoile (little twin star sheep) to the RV camp, ordered 3 items c:  (PM or VM me if you'd like to visit the camp site! C: )
- Had a very lovely visit with Alyssa of Dewdrop!
- Unlocked QR machine!!! 

QR codes so far:


Spoiler





























Let me know if you want the clothing QR codes ^0^/

Also I think I might make my final villager line-up: Merengue, Tia, Etoile, Chai, Francine, Ursala, Wolfgang, Bam, Moe, and Julian.  But I'm honestly not sure! ; A ;  I love everyone rn, so I'll just keep working on laying everything out and see how it goes!



​*


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 13, 2017)

*Day 12 in Plaża!*

- Marina came over to hang out
- Went to June's house
- Did some chores for the villagers
- Tended to my Hybrid garden (I got a purple rose today! Woo  )
- Donated fossils
- Redd was here, got the only real painting there.
- Paid off Dream Suite!
- Grinded for a bit on the island, got some more bush starts for my town


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 13, 2017)

Today was a super busy day in Valo! (OYC: Day 12)

-The new T&T Mart opened up and I finally got a slingshot! 
-The dream suite opened up and I uploaded my first dream of Valo (I'll post my DA later), I hope to update it daily!
-Kick's shoe store opened so no more bare feet in the snow!
-Two of my villagers, both Fuschia and Harry took up wearing the shirts I have in the Able Sister's shop which made me so happy!
-I got a second story to my house, now we're working on a basement!
-Cyrus finally woke up in Re-Tail which I have been waiting for because I have a polka-dot couch and a some kiddie furniture I've been dying to re-do!

Also Koda my side character met Mr.Tortimer so he'll be able to visit the island starting tomorrow and start paying off his own house!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 13, 2017)

*Rowan is moving on the 20th.
Del is in boxes right now if anyway wants either!*

Day 13

-T&T was open! Able to buy a slingshot and a few things from them
-donated the fossils of today
-Went Round Bunnies house
-Paid off home loan and expanded it again/added the upstairs 
-Moving in Roscoe and kicking Del out.
-Cryus woke up so i can now start to customise everything!

Good day in all 

*GUUUUUUUYS*




just caught this fishy!
don't have to worry about this one any more!!!!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2017)

After reviewing the applications for secretary of the challenge, Please welcome misspiggy95 and Kaydeekrunk as the Secretaries of the challenge and the Discord Channel.

Secretaries are moderators essentually, please feel free to approach them and I'm sure they shall respond.

Thank you everyone!

We also received a donation of 100TBT from a non-participant, Libra! That makes the Jackpot now 500TBT!​


----------



## tacocat (Jan 13, 2017)

Been busy with work and grad school applications (fingers crossed!) but I'm still playing a little bit every day. I'm impressed when people manage to consistently go beetle-catching on the island. I get so bored but I really wanna expand my house soon lol.


Spoiler: RECAP January 6-13



*JANUARY 6, 2017*
★ Garden Shop is under construction
★ Visited Katrina and was told to wear a hat for luck
★ I think it worked because Goose asked me for a stringfish (of *course*) and I managed to find one 5 min later









*JANUARY 7, 2017*
★ The Garden Shop is officially open
★ Redd came into town and I bought the Moody Painting
★ Colton has moved in









*JANUARY 8, 2017*
★ Got some hybrid flowers
★ Not much else... daily chores




*JANUARY 9, 2017*
★ Cyprus finally woke up
★ Saharah again




*JANUARY 10, 2017*
★ Found a lost mitten
★ Lyle gave me some gossip









*JANUARY 11, 2017*
★ Found Isabelle asleep at the job... Dream Suite is unlocked
★ Kicks is now under construction
★ Found Gulliver, he's heading to Kenya
★ QR machine unlocked














*JANUARY 12, 2017*
★ Got some more fruit and bought a swimsuit from the island
★ Nook store closed for renovations
★ Kicks is still under construction
★ Got a mannequin from Sable
★ Found Gyroids because it snowed yesterday
★ Redd's back, got a Jolly Painting














*JANUARY 13, 2017*
★ Finished paying for the campground
★ Signed the Keep Koriko Beautiful Ordinance
★ Renovated T&T Mart opened!
★ Gayle moved in
★ Kicks is STILL under construction


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 13, 2017)

Bliss day 13:
*Peggy suggested light house!
*Placed police station
*re arranged flowers
*laid more path
*cookies were random furniture (Alpine table large) and question block
*had pecan and merengue over
*went to Iggy's
*diving
*normal chores
*kicks opened finally
*bought Zen door, wire fence 
*decided to thin out trees after hide and seek
*harvested apples


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 13, 2017)

*



Ugh... It's been a long day :/  I got to play for a few hours earlier and hope to play more in a bit.  I'm dealing with a mite infestation in my room so that's eating a ton of time and putting me in one heck of a foul mood :<

1/13

- Police station is built
- Archway sculpture requested by bluebear
- placed and paid off custom design sign
- watered hybrids
- found and donated fossils 
- found bell and gem rocks
- talked to villagers
- summoned etoile again and opened for RV visits
- did a lot of path and pwp planning stuff.





​*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2017)

Finally had Shrunk show up in town today and so I scurried around and gathered my signatures before everyone went to bed, I also finally unlocked the QR machine, I mostly want to do it so I can save my own designs, upload them and be able to get them back eventually cause I want to make like 1 million pastel clothing items.... someone please stop me. I also want to upload my paths so others can maybe use them too because I think they actually turned out super cute and are the first pastel rainbow brick paths I've seen so maybe others would like them too. =D Didn't get around to doing much else today, went around and shook all my fruit down so I can collect it tomorrow. =]


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I am happy to say that I will open the Discord server to the members of TBT. As threads are not allowed for Discord server advertisement, the only way to advertise is signatures until an official thread is up and running.

So for now, I have prepared something simple that I would appreciate if you used. Here I have a link for the Discord server in the presence of an image! Copy and paste the HTML code into your signature and by clicking onto it, it will directly take you to the server:


```
[URL="https://discord.gg/ckpna3Y"][img]http://i.imgur.com/kB2llPc.png[/img][/URL]
```

and become this:





If you would prefer a link, then here it is: https://discord.gg/ckpna3Y

I would really appreciate it if everyone did this! Thank you all.​


----------



## mocha. (Jan 14, 2017)

hey strangers! it's been a while. work has been really hectic atm so i've not had a lot of time spare and when i have i've been spending it asleep/unwell lol! still managed to play a bit of animal crossing though! hope you've all had a fantastic week & have a lovely weekend! i'm still loving reading everyones journal entries c: ~


_January 11th_

★ nooklings announced they were gonna be closed for expansion!
★ kicks is under construction too yayyyyy
★ met lottie and also linked up my HHD game so i can finally get my house decor on FLEEK
★ visited @zebraqueen's town and used the shampoodle so i finally have nice hair ;w;
★ was cutting down my trees and i got a stump with a love heart pattern on it <3
★ marcel requested a camping cot.. thought it sounded quite cute but its literally a green bed lol 
★ caught isabelle asleep and unlocked the dream suite! also paid it off with my bell savings
★ found gulliver on the beach and answered his question correctly (canada) and got a dreamcatcher! 



Spoiler: screenies part 1



View attachment 192429
View attachment 192430
View attachment 192431
View attachment 192432
View attachment 192433
View attachment 192434
View attachment 192435
View attachment 192436
View attachment 192438



_January 12th_

 -- this was the day i wasn't very well so didn't get much done other than the usual chores! ;c --

_January 13th_

★ nooklings was finally under construction!
★ got the QR machine (i actually got this yesterday but thought it would be better to include it here!)
★ dream suite opened up, visited a few towns on tumblr to help inspire me with my town
★ sylvia the uchi kangaroo announced she was leaving on the 18th (if anyone is interested). i'll miss this one!
★ paid off home loan
★ did general dailes (fossils, bought out shops etc.)
★ plotted another bridge pwp near my house to make it easier to get around



Spoiler: screenies part two



View attachment 192439
View attachment 192440
View attachment 192441





~ to be continued in the next post ~
​
- - - Post Merge - - -

ran out of image space on my last post so this will have to be a doubler! hope that's okay! 

_January 14th_
★ shrunk appeared and suggested opening Club LOL, so i ran around town and got all the villagers to sign!
★ kicks opened up!
★ @shesmyevangeline came over to my town and we did lots of tours, fished & caught some bugs! it was so fun, thanks! <3
★ paid off the pwp bridge
★ caught iggy and sylvia having a conversation about what i assume is gender stereotypes lmao
★ did the usuals; fossils, donations etc
★ went beetle farming and got enough to pay off the home loan (although im gonna wait and save up a bit more)

i do apologise for the heinous amount of screenshots lmao there are like 4 days worth here!



Spoiler: screenies part 3




















Spoiler: old post screenies



View attachment 192426View attachment 192427





​


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 14, 2017)

Bliss day 14:
I've been bored IRL today so played a lot.

*Tutu is now moving in! I just moved in the first person in my campsite because whatever.
*Solar panel suggested by Iggy
*Iggy complained about the snow (it's a blizzard today) I was kind of confused??? Iggy??? You're a penguin??? Penguins like snow??? Maybe he was traumatized as an egg or something.
*Forgot my plans to have Merengue over whoops
*paid off the police station last night so had it there today, I chose the classic one.
It has some cool stuff in it like a lovely doll I sent to Goldie. I'm pretty sure from Booker telling me he isn't good with faces means Cooper is going to get lots of calls to help with any crime. Or Derderi's crazy furniture smuggling crime thing will continue as usual. That's. That's sad actually. Booker didn't realize the only human in town in the station was the mayor...Okay.
*went diving fishing beetle hunting
*wrote letters to villagers
*make some more clothes for villagers/myself 
*rearranged my house
*oh yeah yesterday I did shrunks petition thing and a the day before that Cyrus woke up
*did daily stuff nuff said
*I can't remember what the cookies were so obviously nothing I cared about whoops

Good day in town today. I had a lot of fun.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 15, 2017)

Took a mini hiatus today because my IRL schedule was a bit hectic and I needed good sleep for work tonight, but tomorrow I will make up for it. I need to post pictures on here more often I always forget to update here when I update tumblr, and I am a bit behind on tumblr too. XD I'll need to take care of that tomorrow. =] Hope everyone else's towns are doing great!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Sunday amiibo visits survey! https://goo.gl/forms/RqZRmw6aNTHTPr2D2


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 15, 2017)

Haven't posted any pictures, but two animal friend visits today!






I really wish Lucky would stop hoarding and displaying clothing. 






Skye has the right idea, though.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## mocha. (Jan 15, 2017)

hey all c: -- today i ordered the sanrio amiibo cards which should be coming tomorrow! if anyone wants to visit their RV's just lmk!

_January 15th_
★ katie was in town today, took her to @arize's town
★ woke up to find the bridge was completed! sooo much easier getting around now. never realised how inconvenient the map was
★ changed marcel's catchphrase to 'ayy lmao'... couldn't help myself
★ caught a pop eyed goldfish
★ caught an ant (only a couple more fish and bugs to go! still need to work on my diving tho)
★ sold my turnips to a friends town & paid off my home loan with the bells
★ phineas was in town again! i got the avid bell saver and village representative badge! 
★ did the dailies
★ bought a wetsuit
★ re-landscaped my town, started laying down a few paths! i changed all the yellow tiles to stone ones so they wouldn't look so out of place, so much better!
★ sent a couple letters to willow and victoria
★ bought a megaphone
★ sylvia requested wind turbine pwp



Spoiler: screenies






​


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 15, 2017)

soo i decided that i don't wanna do a sailor moon themed town after all (i don't think ill be able to get it to a place i'm super happy with just because of some of my map features etc) so i'm scrapping that idea
i think i'll just let my town grow naturally for a while and try and figure it out later

aside from that i've just been sticking to my daily chores and that kinda stuff because being in my town was making me stressed. but hopefully now that i don't have to worry about landscaping and all that jazz, i'll be able to enjoy things more!

my goals for today are to work on my diving encyclopedia, and get a mole cricket, a pop-eyed goldfish and a freshwater goby to finish my bugs and fish!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 15, 2017)

*~ Elysium Post: Week Two ~*
_Main Events and Developments_

*January 8*
♣ Experienced in-game snow for the first time
♣ Hosted my first visitor (mocha.)
♣ Payed off 3rd home loan

*January 9*
♣ Ceremony for Elysium's campsite
♣ Met Cyrus and had my bed refurbished 
♣ Had Deirdre suggest a lighthouse

*January 10*
♣ Ceremony for Town Hall fountain
♣ Had first camper in town (Pinky)
♣ Designed a temporary town flag

*January 11*
♣ Convinced Fang to stay 
♣ Redd's first visit
♣ Moved in a second character, Dr. Nyx 

*January 12*
-no noteworthy happenings-

*January 13*
♣ Ceremony for Elysium's Lighthouse
♣ T&T Mart opened on Main Street
♣ Finally caught a Stringfish!

*January 14*
♣ Ceremony for Fence 
♣ Collected signatures for Club LOL
♣ Kicks opened 
♣ Gained access to QR Machine
♣ Sent new shirts to Erik and Leopold

*Week Goals:* Earning 50 Medals
-not achieved- 

*Additional Notes:* 
*Portia* will be leaving town on January 23. Anyone interested in offering her a new home can PM me - I've been told she hasn't decided where to move yet


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 16, 2017)

*



This weekend has been trying my patience, all I want to do is relax and play in town xD

I literally don't remember saturday at all-- I played xD;;  

1/15

- summoned etoile
- had a few people over for signatures and such
- screaming because I have no idea what I'm doing with my town layout
- static requested the zen bell
- at some point this weekend shrunk showed up and I have no idea when the club will actually show up
- I saved 10 turnips from last week that now officially spoiled so I finally caught a fly-- the last thing I needed for this month :3
- tested villager friendship since the speaker thing is finally available, they are all low.  No one waved to me and they suddenly went from giving me furniture to shirts again?  D:  I think I forgot to talk to many of them on saturday because ehh..
- Villagers FINALLY stopped spreading the stump-maker rumor and started using the pro-listener.  I am so happy.  ; u ;
- one of the villies decided to call me angel.  I hope this spreads quickly (thank you, halo accessory).  I have very mixed feelings about being called "beefcake" by almost every single villager xD
- Was able to visit user Pooky's town to sell 2 inventories full of turnips, I made ~2 million bells in a day.  Hallelujah I've been neglecting my beetles because life is hard and sleep is my friend 
- Caught Ursala a string fish but no change in friendship level.  REALLY hoping that her birthday tomorrow will help things along ^^;;;;
- Villagers keep calling my furniture expensive but it's literally all coupons.  I've spent no money on the items in my house.  at all.  It's all meow coupons and gifts x,D
- I forgot to buy out my stores and I am v sad

I feel like I've forgotten stuff but that's the gist of it~  I need to make a new signature since the one I'm using is hella outta date ^^;;;   I'm so tired but I really want to play more :x

Also, anyone know if your dialogue with past villagers on main street changes depending on your friendship level?  Can't find anything about it anywhere~  




​*


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 16, 2017)

dream suite is paid for so it'll be opening tomorrow, so so so excited!!


----------



## Hyacinths (Jan 16, 2017)

honestly all i've been doing is going to the island and farming beetles lmao
but i'm getting club lol soon! and a second floor tomorrow! c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 16, 2017)

Today I had Etoile over, it was my first time using Wisp, and I think I'm going to have her over a few more times before moving her in so I can get all her furniture!




Also the rest of the trees I planted finally finished growing so I had a very tedious time running around collecting the fruits, which especially sucks when you have paths down everywhere cause it's like "A" NO WHY ARE KICKING IT UP PICK UP THE DANG APPLE!




And since I finally have both my basement and second floor started I moved my sea themed stuff to the basement as that's going to be the room's theme.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ooh, I'm afraid I have to cancel. The reason? I'm too focused on my other 2 towns, and I don't think I have the equipment to put images inside my New 3DS XL. Umm. Maybe if I do, i'm gonna start this again?


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 16, 2017)

ive not been on mucb at all today due to being busy at work.
was only able to do 20minutes just of chores and talking to villagers. Same with yesterday,

Hopefully tomorrow isnt looking so busy so will be able to play a bit then!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 16, 2017)

Forgot to post yesterday because I've been distracted by a certain jrpg that came out in September I think it was. 

Anyways yesterday in Bliss:
*chores
*spaced out on going to Pecans house opps
* Goldie or Peggy suggested the fairy tale bench
*wrote everyone letters
*farmed beetles
*toad hat and random cookie
Today:
*paid off second home loan
*bought toolbox from campground
*cookies were s.s. dolphin and random which was a rocking horse
*it's snowing so idk guess the villagers are too cold to ask favors XD
*got suggested modern bridge by Quillson

I totally forgot about the friend level thing. Portia is so cute I'd snatch her up if I had internet Foxglove!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 16, 2017)

well between this day i havent done much in the island

caught all fishes
missing some 3-5 diving creature (missing 3 in main island and 2 island )
missing the ant and fky but those are easy plus its in every month
got the qr machine
today the nookling are upgrading
im getting a second floor which i will make it my splat fun (kinda will be like a fun room but with furniture of splatoon  all my room will be colorful
rudy will move on the 18 and then on the 19 im gonna go find another one of my dreamies

that about it 
im gonna play kinda slow starting next weekend but its because of classes but i hope i dont fall to behind

forgot to add i created my 2 mule character one its call polka and the other stripe.... and their house will only have 1 floor with that set


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sorry I haven't posted over this weekend, I got a bit crazy on Saturday (I don't remember half of it, be safe when drinking kids!) and had to spend Sunday recovering.

Over the past few days I have been:
-Unlocked the Museum expansion and paid it off, should be built tomorrow!
-Finished catching all the bugs for this month, only need 2 more fish
-Have had some sucky pwp's suggested by my villagers
-Leonardo is moving out on the 24th!
-Done some minor landscaping

Tonight I am just doing some bell grinding and lots of grinding on island tours so I can get more bushes!


----------



## mocha. (Jan 17, 2017)

i think the thing most challenging about this whole challenge is the regularly updating shizz lmao, it's such a struggle when i'm working ;w; sorry again, they're probs gonna be a bit intermittent

also update :: the delivery people messed up my order with my sanrio cards so they're not actually coming until thursday, so if any of you are interested in visiting let me know on thursday/after or w.e c:

_16th January_

★ first thing i noticed when i opened the game.. GREEN TREES!!! spring is ALMOST upon us. i can feel it
★ there was a mushroom next to my stump!! so happy about this. can't wait to have clovers and mushies everywhere 
★ blathers requested a second floor to the museum, of which i happily obliged! 
★ paid off the museum renovation with my bells made from the turnips!
★ caught lots and lots of sea creatures, i actually hate diving. i'm so bad !!! how do you guys do it?!
★ i caught a scallop which meant.. PASCAL!! omg i actually love him, i remember him from WW and his little tangents are just so cute
★ phineas was in town again, quickly ran over and he gave me the seafood maniac badge! just when i was about to lose hope too. thanks phineas <33
★ i'm beginning to wonder if any of my villagers will request anything nice, victoria requested a caution sign..
★ there was a meteor shower so i took a nice picture on my favourite rock next to my west waterfall c:

i'll be playing a bit later tonight so i'll either edit this post or make a new one! also screenshots will be linked to imgur since there are so many



Spoiler: screenies



CLICK ME


​


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 17, 2017)

*Day 17.*

I made some designs for the four Hogwarts houses, so itll be really interesting to see what houses the villagers think they're in!! Ill keep you updated!

I went to the island mostly today, just to pay off home lone (got a little bit of that left) and dream suite so that should be up tomorrow! 

did the usual stuff. Bit slow today but hopefully itll pick up soon!

Ive not been able to do any of the challanges set so far =( so im just taking it day by day and see how we get!


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 17, 2017)

*



Just now saw that we can just take pictures of our encyclopedia for the monthly challenge.... 
(┛◉Д◉)┛彡┻━┻
I take way too many screen shots and it's been awful trying to organize them lol.  I just need to double-check the encyclopedia and I'll be done.  *deep intense sigh*  

1/17
- paid off 2nd floor museum.  I can't wait for the cafe' I miss my tall bean child. 
- I did a lot of favors
- I have way more purple roses than I need
- trying super hard for blue roses.  I'm tempted to trade for them but it's been a long time since I made the effort to grow all of the hybrids without help. 
- I have caught many rare fish for my villies today.  They still haven't passed the default friend level--- I know it's decently high since they mostly give me furniture... But they take forever to respond to my letters (if they respond) and... eh.  (My milky sky residents have been at high friendship for a while, so this is kinda a bummer.  I'm used to getting really sweet letters ; A ; )
- A collection of pixels has officially hurt my feelings.  What is life?
- Found and donated fossils 
- I'll update my numbers once my bf wakes up so I can use our tablet ^^;;;  
- ??????  

I'm not super happy with my paths right now, trying to figure out if I want to change them up a bit   I wish there were more light blue flowers to plant in new leaf.  Currently planning on doing a pastel blue theme for my town but it still might change... 
?ヮ? I don't know what I'm doinggggg




​*


----------



## mocha. (Jan 17, 2017)

little_caicai said:


> --



i thought it was only me!! my villagers aren't replying to my letters either, even after me sending them nice presents :c my feelings are slightly hurt too! lmao. i'm glad i'm not the only one.

love your posts as usual!!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 17, 2017)

*@mocha., @little_caicai*
You both not getting responses from villagers is so odd  What do you mean by it taking "forever"? I reliably get responses the next time the mail is delivered!

However, I am experiencing the same difficulties breeding hybrids. Apart from a single pink rose, all I seem to get are bunches of white carnations -.- I'm not-so-patiently waiting for orange pansies and blue violets 
Maybe towns started on January 1 are cursed *shrug*


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 17, 2017)

*



@Mocha: Awwh, thank you Mocha!  I have happy news, Freya finally waved at me (thank goodness for perfect fruit ; u ; )!  If you're available some time in the next hour or so, would you like to visit / possibly exchange some perfect fruit stacks?

@Foxglove:  Yeah, it's weird!  I don't remember this ever happening before.  I've been sending mail almost daily to my villagers and a few times I didn't get replies or got replies two days after etc.  Not all of the villagers have been responding and Freya even sent a kind of passive-aggressive letter this morning ^^;  I wonder if I'm talking to them too much :<
I'm sorry you're having trouble with hybrids too!  D:  I've been lucky with purple and pink roses, but that's about it ^^;;




​*


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 18, 2017)

Today was a relaxing day since I had school this morning!

-Museum second story opened up!
-Paid off my 3rd bridge
-Redd was here again, only real picture I have, so will look to trade with someone else.
-Tended to my hybrids(*@Foxglove* if you want I can give you 2 orange pansies, I think I have 3 or 4 now). I now have Pink, Black, Orange, and Purple Roses (Still trying to get my 2 special roses to give me blue, but nothing yet ), Pink and Orange Cosmos, Orange Pansies, Pink and Orange Lilies.
-Did all the daily chores and talked with my villagers
-Ended my day off normally by going to the island and grinding for some more bells!


----------



## mocha. (Jan 18, 2017)

little_caicai said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey I'm so sorry!! It was really late last night so I just went to bed after that post lmao!! If you're on later tonight when I am then I'd happy trade you!! c:


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 18, 2017)

misspiggy95 said:


> -Tended to my hybrids(*@Foxglove* if you want I can give you 2 orange pansies, I think I have 3 or 4 now)



I'd love that! In exchange I could offer white carnations if you're interested, as well as stopping by my campgrounds (having Chelsea visit later today).


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 18, 2017)

*Day 18*

- Dream suit is now open!
I visited the dream towns Shelter and Lilium today both where super cute!

- did the usual bits round town 
- put my designs in the Able shops and now to sit and wait as to who puts on what uniform. XD 

Didnt do much else thou!


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jan 18, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> I'd love that! In exchange I could offer white carnations if you're interested, as well as stopping by my campgrounds (having Chelsea visit later today).



Ooo I would love white carnations to start breeding them! 
Just let me know whenever you are around ^_^
I should be here for the next 2 hours before I leave for work!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 19, 2017)

day 18:

-rudy was in boxes
-i got the request for dream suite
- katrina visit for the second time
- i had katie but couldnt take her somewhere
-  shrunk came and i got the 6 signatures

that all
i think 2 day or yesterday i got my first 2 badges wish is fish and diving 

also for today i dont see a lot of plans in my town but now that i have a space will invite another dreamie of mine


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jan 19, 2017)

I haven't posted in weeks! I'm still playing daily and will do a one-month update


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 19, 2017)

*



@Mocha:
No worries!  I know how that goes   Hopefully we'll eventually be free at the same time! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

1/18 - 1/19

I don't even know what I did today, it's all a blur lol.
- did tons of favors
- fossils and donations
- Visited my so-far favorite dream town of Undella (will post screens soon!)
- 2nd floor is built, celebrated!
- I think I unlocked a PWP but it was a random one that I didn't write down / didn't really want ^^;
- Have a thoroughly sanrio-themed house (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ
- FREYA IS SO CLOSE TO GIVING ME HER PHOTO.  I CAN FEEL IT.
- Laid new paths, dunno if I like it or not!  Look in screens for comparison! <3
- Paid for a basement expansion
- GOT TWOOOOOOO BADGES 



Spoiler





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  
Time to explore some street pass houses!

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
My paths (blue stone with welcome mats or blue rose with pastel bricks?)


 


I'll upload more later this week!



Bonus: If you'd like to see, this is my little Marshal plush I made a while back ｡◕ ‿ ◕｡


Spoiler






















​*


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 20, 2017)

*Rowan is in boxes if anyone wants him!!*

Will post todays doings and yesterdays later


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 20, 2017)

Can't wait for Etoile to be all moved in tomorrow, her plot was just where I wanted it this morning which made me SUPER happy! Can't wait to see her tomorrow as a villager of my town. Had to say goodbye to Curlos today but that just makes more room for the villagers I actually want to move in! =D


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 20, 2017)

*day 20*

- Dr Shrunk opened so i got my first emotion which is Outrage lol 
- Did the usual stuff
- I will be going over to the Island tonight to get some much needed bells!
- Kicks has been building for two days now
- woke Gulliver up (he wanted to go to Grease!)
- chopped down all my oranges so im only growing perfect oranges.


----------



## Deers (Jan 20, 2017)

UGH! I only just came back to animal crossing, wish I could do this (


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 20, 2017)

*Portia* (snooty Dalmatian) will be moving on the 23rd - would anyone be interested in picking her up? She's a great Snooty imo 



Deers said:


> UGH! I only just came back to animal crossing, wish I could do this (



I'm doing the challenge for myself and very casually (as in, I may not reach all the goals on time). I'm sure you could find a way to still join - it's not like we're months into the game yet!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 20, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> *Portia* (snooty Dalmatian) will be moving on the 23rd - would anyone be interested in picking her up? She's a great Snooty imo



Would it be alright to take her? 
I have Rowan in boxes  today so ill have room by the 23rd.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 20, 2017)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Would it be alright to take her?
> I have Rowan in boxes  today so ill have room by the 23rd.



Absolutely, I'd love for her to find a new home! We can PM about when you'll be free to meet her :3
She still has a nice house and her original catchphrase (along with half of my town lol)


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 20, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> Absolutely, I'd love for her to find a new home! We can PM about when you'll be free to meet her :3
> She still has a nice house and her original catchphrase (along with half of my town lol)



awesome! thank you! 
Itll probs be best if i Pm you when im back from work and before i start my evening shift!

ive never had her before! so that will be nice! thank you!


----------



## mchll (Jan 20, 2017)

Finally a someone requested a move (That I could agree to). I have been having such difficulty getting pings for it, though my PWPs have been gathering quite nicely. Benedict will be out on the 30th!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoile moved in and I got to talk to her while she was unpacking, her house is so cute too OMFG! So perf for my town I stg! I think since I'm back to the 9 villagers since Curlos moved I will maybe move in someone else tomorrow, I'll have to see who I want that I have the cards of first, I'll be posting on here and on the discord when I have my Sanrio RV's open for free visits, I don't really have anything steal worthy in my town since it's so new so I will be doing them for free for everyone if anybody wants to come visit, sadly since I have her moved in I can't really summon Etoile's Rv but I will be summoning all the other ones so I can buy all the items from them so they'll each be over for a few days, just try to catch me when I'm on!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey guys! Sorry it's been a while, been busy with college irl and there wasn't too much going on in game, hope your towns are all going well!

Here's what's been happening in Latibule!

Day 13 ~

- Fauna moving in

Day 14 ~

- Kicks opened
- Got signatures for Shrunk

Day 15 ~

- Unlocked and payed off the Second Floor of the museum 

Day 16 ~

- It snowed for the first time in Latibule!
- Got the Lunar Floor and the Bathhouse Wall from Saharah

Day 17 ~

- Got the silver net and shovel

Day 18 ~

- Kyle tried to move, he ain't going no where

Day 19 & 20

- Didn't play

Day 21

- Shampoodles is under construction!
- Got two top records in the fishing tourney


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 21, 2017)

^ Oh man I'll have to participate in the fishing tourney tomorrow! It'll be my first one woo-hoo! (in this town, I've done one before.)


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 21, 2017)

*Day 21. Fishing Tourney*

I won!! 
Didnt think i would but there we go!
Now the gold fishing trophy can go in the Gryffindor commom room when that needs decorating.  

My second bridge had also finished, so thats going to make things easier! 
think im going to build a fountain next by the town hall. 

Also just caught a stringfish! right in the most awkward place but i got one! finally lol. 
Might go tot he island later and get some bugs for bells!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2017)

Bleep


----------



## mocha. (Jan 22, 2017)

hey guys! sorry for not keeping you updated! i think i'm gonna have to cut the updates down to weekly from now on because the only time i have free to blog is at the weekend. i still check on how you're all doing though and it sounds like your towns are coming along great ~~


_*January 17th*_

★ second floor of the museum opened
★ celebrated the second floor opening
★ went diving and caught a few new things
★ shot down the golden slingshot! can't believe i got it so early!
★ caught a dung beetle FINALLY which means my bug collection is complete! (for this month)
★ caught a blowfish too
★ did dailies (bought out shops, donated fossils, watered flowers etc.)

_*January 18th*_

★ didn't play much, did the dailies and that was about it!

_*January 19th*_

★ summoned marty through wisp, asked him to come and play
★ ordered a few items from marty's RV & asked him to move in! he's sooo cute. he moved into sylvia's spot
★ gulliver washed up again, this time the answer was japan!
★ did the dailies

_*January 20th*_

★ played hide and seek with willow, graham and victoria!
★ did the dailies 
★ landscaped the town a little more (planted a few more trees, laid a few more paths)

_*January 21st*_

★ the fishing tourney was on! i only started playing 45mins before it was supposed to end but i won it! yay
★ went and welcomed marty (he is ADORABLE!! my favourite villager in cosmo yet)
★ shampoodle is being built! i was so surprised cos i thought it would take ages lmao can't wait to change my eye colour
★ hamlet requested a fire pit! yay something decent
★ visited KK in club LOL (he gave me k.k adventure - not my fave but it's better than my house being silent)
★ did the dailies 

_*January 22nd*_

★ caught an oarfish which means i've caught all of the fish for january! HELL YEEE (how am i gonna keep this up for the next 11 months omg)
★ graham requested the chair sculpture
★ laid down most of my paths throughout the town, makes it easier to get around and it's clearer to see where my PWPs will go now
★ visited club tortimer and did a few tournaments to buy a few hibiscus shoots
★ planted some more flowers to get hybrids (still no black flowers ;w
★ planted my red hibiscus shoots near the bulletin board
★ bought and sold my turnips (now i have 2mil in my savings! wooohooo)
★ paid off home loan
★ planted and paid off fire pit (it's going to be near the campsite. now i need the log bench)
★ did the dailies



all screenshots will be linked on imgur because there are so many!!

*SCREENIES*

​


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2017)

boop


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 23, 2017)

Such a failure, I skipped another day, I should give myself an allotted amount of skipdays... but I was so tired and feeling yucky so I just slept. I need to do another big tumblr update and then I'll post some pics from my week here, I'll try to do that each week at least, I'm just crummy at remembering to put stuff on my computer because it's so much EFFORT XD But for sure I will try to update often! Hope everyone's towns are coming together! I think these next few days I am going to try to move in a dreamie off of a card! =D


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 23, 2017)

*Day 23*

- Blathers was awake! so i can get the second floor on the museum!
- T&T Are closing tomorrow! 
-Built another perfect so woman! Shes so cute! got an ice wall
- got a bingo! 
- bought a painting from redd


*Day 22*

-Celebrated Francine Birthday. 
-Made a snow woman and got the ice floor.
-did the usual


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 23, 2017)

21-22

- i won fishing tourney first place 
- pietro moved in
-kick is opening
- have 1 million in my account
- 3 badges i got

il post on friday my week of monday thru friday because i play less


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 25, 2017)

*



Hi there, everyone!
I keep forgetting to journal things, it's been a pretty hectic week!  Well, really the whole month has been crazy,but this week especially.  I moved a ton of furniture by myself last night IRL (very animal-crossing style, lol) and realized that my measurements were slightly off and had to move everything back!! ಥ_ಥ  I am a smol 5'0" person with not much muscle so I'm a bit tuckered out!  Now I need to bug bomb everything and I STILL won't be done after that!!!  UEGH.

1/20 - 1/25
- I think I unlocked some PWPs? Only one or two though.  It hasn't been super active!
- Shampoodle opened!
- Supermarket upgrade opened!
- Got my hair cut and dyed... Not sure if I like it for this mayor or not ●︿●
- Perfect peach trees died, replanted them~
- SO MANY FAVORS
- Gained expressions: Fearful, happiness, and pride!
- Unlocked Cafe (YES YES YES YES!!! (┛◉Д◉)┛彡┻━┻ MY SON!!!)
- Placed and paid off cafe' 












​*


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey everyone!
Haven't had data last five days.
So to catch up with Bliss:
*Club lol is open!
*Suggestion  for the gift shop from Blathers!
*Upgrade shop 
*Just repeat cookies
*bought three bushes from island
*suggestions for sandbox, brick bridge, Street light the round one, fairytale bench
*still paying for lighthouse 
*tutu moved in
*t-bone wanted to move out told him no
*working on breeding hybrid  roses and black tulips 
*hair salon and shoe stores open yay 
*stitches gave me an orange!!!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 27, 2017)

Boop


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 27, 2017)

*



On 1/27 I achieved perfect town status!  I have 2 jacobs ladders!!  I'm also super tired and don't know if I'll submit for the remaining challenges this month! :<  My life has been mostly absorbed in the quest to deep-clean my house ^^;;; 




​*


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 28, 2017)

little_caicai said:


> On 1/27 I achieved perfect town status!  I have 2 jacobs ladders!!



already? omg i feel so behind


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 28, 2017)

littletwinclouds said:


> already? omg i feel so behind



*



I didn't think I had enough PWPs but I guess the flowers and trees did it? I'm sure you'll get it in no time!




​*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 28, 2017)

little_caicai said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm planning on getting a few more PWP this week to try to get to perfect town. I really want to get it so I can get the golden can... it's so tedious watering individual flowers. X.X

Also i've been kind of crumby with updating and stuff, but I do intend to. I am hoping I have energy tomorrow when i get off of work to update my tumblr and also post some stuff here.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 28, 2017)

i didnt play at all on thursday.

but i play a little on wedneaday;
Winnie was in my campsite and even though i had 9 villagers she was being such a cow about moving in, must of asked her at least 10 times and in the end i just gave up! i used to like her but after that stand up i dont think i do any more!! grrr!!!

I played a little yesterday and poppy was in my campsite played a few games of the cost a lot to see if shed give me the stew pot but nothing. will try again with the next villager lol. i didnt want her in my town as shes already in my main town.  

will play a little this morning and will hopefully go to the island tonight!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 28, 2017)

Tomorrow the monthly Lottery will take place! All people who have entered the challenge will be entered and randomly picked!


----------



## NeonStardust (Jan 29, 2017)

Haha... I haven't been posting on here, mainly the Discord server. 

I found a good Turnip trade today so I spent a few hours grinding for turnips and gained a few million bells... I think I am good for the rest of the game unless I want the bell badges.

I also removed all greenery from my town to help me plot villagers and make my paths. This was a bit wasteful imo, but I would've probably removed everything anyway.

I went to a few peoples towns to trade fossils and now I have 48/67 fossils!

Later today I might upload all my encyclopedia to the Discord server for this month's challenge :3


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 29, 2017)

With the use of Random.org and the spreadsheet, the winners of the first TBT Lottery have been picked! In 3rd place we have...



Spoiler



HeyImDashie!



Next up in second place, we have...



Spoiler



Roxer9000!!



And the winner of the lottery is...



Spoiler



Locket!!!



Each winner will receive 1 million, 2 million and 3 million in respect of their order! Unfortunately, I will not be able to distribute prizes until next weekend when I am freed up.

Thank you all! May I tell you we have some special challenges coming up for February!​


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jan 29, 2017)

*



1/29

Finished donations for a Fairy Tale Town Hall upgrade~
took every last bell out of my savings and sunk it into turnips, made ~13 mill in a friend's town ಥ‿ಥ
Update later~ I haven't done much in town since selling the turnips took so freaking long ^^;;

(Also, un-related note.  Just watched Markiplier play to the moon for the first time and wowee I cried a lot, lol~ Also, partially related:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALV8rinsT0Q  A lyrical adaptation for the old cafe' music!  Made me feel super happy and I really like all the game music on her channel~  It's what made me look up "to the moon")




​*


----------



## mocha. (Jan 29, 2017)

hey guys, how are you all doing? Another big post coming up lmao
Also I'm posting this from my phone so the format won't be as good, sorrryyy


_*January 24th*_

? shampoodles opened
? nooks is under construction
? changed my hair colour to pink, didn't like it!!!
? vesta moved in (bae)
? fire pit PWP has been built
? placed the cafe and paid it off
? iggly requested something crappy but can't remember what it was lmao 

_*January 25th*_

? super t&t opened
? hamlet was sat on my tree stump (so cute ;w 
? cafe opened! had my first coffee


_*January 26th*_ 

? had another coffee at the cafe
? gulliver was on the beach, this time the answer was Peru! 
? got some orange hybrid roses and cosmos (still no sign of anything black)

_*January 27th*_

? another mushroom appeared next to my tree stump! 
? Gayle announced she's moving out, hoping to replace her with my beloved fauna 
? had ANOTHER coffee (I know my username is mocha but I don't even like coffee lmao) 
? unlocked the takeaway coffee thingymajig 
? BEAU WAS IN THE CAMPSITE but already had 10 villies so couldn't adopt him /crycry why couldn't I swap for camofrog 
? got my fortune told by Katrina

_*January 28th*_

? Marty came over to my house
? forgot to mention in the other posts I've been going to club lol to get emotions! 
So far I have aggravation, confusion, happiness, curiosity and shocked!
? picked up a lost item and returned it to camofrog (ffs)
? got a takeaway coffee from the cafe (so much more aesthetically pleasing)
? only have 13more fossils to collect
? went diving a lot on the island and caught all but 1 of January's sea creatures! 
? demolished the cobblestone bridge

_*January 29th*_

? built suspension bridge to replace cobblestone
? ran around with my coffee from the cafe for a bit (it makes me feel sophisticated ok)
? went to the island and did a few tours
? bought a PINK WETSUIT *worlds longest yea booiiiii*
? phineas was in town, got seafood encyclopaedia and backyard gardener badges
? bought and sold turnips (savings is now at 3mil which is petty compared to you guys )
? got some more flowers from the island tours and landscaped a bit more


Unfortunately no screenies today since I'm on my mobile but I'll either post them tomorrow or edit this post with them attached! Still loving keeping up with everyone's towns, it's amazing how far you've all progressed already!! 
​


----------



## Locket (Jan 29, 2017)

_dances_

I didn't even realize that there was a lottery! But thanks


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 30, 2017)

Congrats to the winners!

Today my Cafe opened! I got my very first coffee from Brewster, and I got to have it right next to Etoile! She said she enjoys the Kilimanjaro beans!

I didn't do a whole lot else beside buy out my stores and sell off the stuff I didn't want, I've been working on a blueprint for my mayor's house. OH I did have Viche over for the first time to the RV site and she was super cute, kind of a waste cause I realized I didn't really want any of her stuff, but I wasn't on long enough to offer visits. I definitely will on my days off though!

I have all all three compatible Splatoon amiibo, the sanrio set, and working on getting more of the WA, I have a few so far. So I'll be offering visits if people want to meet any of them and buy their stuff!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 30, 2017)

Not much has been happening in Bliss.
I've been pretty busy IRL and not motivated to play.
Freya was in my campsite. She's a dreamy but didn't have room 
Still don't have that puzzle leauge game all the cookies have been repeats which is getting old.
Finally paid off light house. Now working on gift shop for museum.
Stitches gave me an orange yay!
Lack of storage space is driving me nuts but I'm hording clothes for the fashion challenge sigh.
T-bone and Iggy wanted to move told them both no.
Played hide and seek a lot lately.
Not much has been going on in town hah hah.


----------



## mocha. (Jan 30, 2017)

_*January 30th*_

• so glad the mushies are starting to appear  found another one next to my stump at the campsite
• celebrated the suspension bridge completion
• gulliver was on the beach again, USA this time! 
• visited a couple dream towns to get inspired for my own town, loving the overgrown look!
• planted a streetlight PWP near my western waterfall
• completed January's bug, fish and diving creature challenge
• hoping to landscape more this evening (been buying lots of bush starts and saplings)
• did the dailies
• summoned etoile at the campsite and bought a few of her items
• played hide and seek with vesta
• did a few "quests" for ma fave villies (still no sign of a picture from willow &#55357;&#56725;&#55356;&#57340

CLICK FOR SCREENIES


----------



## tacocat (Jan 31, 2017)

Was crazy busy BUT all my grad school applications are in!! Talk about stressful. Animal Crossing was a brief reprieve.

I'm splitting up the weeks because I wrote a lot. I'm aiming to at least post weekly for February...



Spoiler: January 14-21



*JANUARY 14, 2017*
★ My house now has a second floor
★ The Campsite is finished
★ Kicks is FINALLY open
★ Got enough signatures for Camp LOL
★ Katrina told me to wear H-striped bottoms
★ Got a FAKE painting from Anicotti
★ Started and paid for the Dream Suite!
★ Found a flower stump and music note stump <3
★ Colton asked me for a Police Station so now I have to decide which one I want... I like both Copper and Booker. I'm leaning towards Copper but I also like the look of the old police station.

















*JANUARY 15, 2017*
★ Dream Suite is officially open
★ Blathers asked me to renovate the Museum so I've started that PWP
★ Daisy is moving away! I like Daisy and the spot her house is located, but I also like cycling through the villagers.
★ Portia is camping, she asked to move in and I was like "sure"... so I guess she's replacing Daisy





















*JANUARY 16, 2017*
★ Got the Seafood Maniac badge from Phineas. My first badge!
★ Finally got a slingshot. There are so many tools and it annoys me how much space they take up lol.
★ Went to the Island for $$$... I want my museum renovation.











*JANUARY 17, 2017*
★ Paid for the museum renovation

*JANUARY 18, 2017*
★ Gulliver again... he's heading to America
★ Portia picked a spot right behind my house... she hasn't even moved in yet, but I'm gonna kick her out as soon as possible lol
★ Found a lost book, forgot who I gave it to though!
★ The museum shop is officially open!
★ Lyle gave me gossip about Leif





















*JANUARY 19, 2017*
★ Katrina told me to wear pants
★ Getting closer to bingo...
















*JANUARY 20, 2017*
★ Got a legit painting from Redd!

*JANUARY 21, 2017*
★ Fishing Tourney today!
★ Shampoodle is under construction
★ I've started learning expressions from Shrunk
★ And I got my first song, K.K. Synth!

























Spoiler: January 22-28



*JANUARY 22, 2017*
★ BINGO! Got a snowmobile.
★ Finally hit 10 000 points on my house. I never score high on these lol.
★ Started and paid for the police station - I decided on Cooper, even though I really like Booker too..
★ Paid for the secret storageroom! Wow, it's been a while since I played. I swear they never had this option.
★ Shampoodle still under construction
★ Meteor shower, too!
















*JANUARY 23, 2017*
★ T&T is have a premodeling sale
★ Lottie showed me how to decorate - this is actually so much easier, and I'm glad we can finally rotate the items on top of tables...
★ Got the Good Samaritan badge from Phineas. I might not turn down a request, but that doesn't mean I fulfill it...
★ Said hello to Cooper and stole a few things from the Lost and Found




































*JANUARY 24, 2017*
★ Blathers suggested a cafe - finally!
★ Gulliver again
★ Mannequin from the Able Sisters!
















*JANUARY 25, 2017*
★ Said goodbye to Daisy
★ Katrina told me to wear a green emblem blazer
★ Shampoodle opened up - wanted to get a haircut, but idk! I think my favourite haircut is the messy hair after you haven't played for a while
★ Found a lost item (a pouch) - forgot who I gave it to
★ And some more gossip from Lyle, on the Nook brothers
★ I finally got around to organizing my clothes lol. Yes, I'm still talking about the game


























*JANUARY 26, 2017*
★ Talked to Pete for a bit
★ Got Cyrus to change my game shelf from pink to black






*JANUARY 27, 2017*
★ Not much going on
★ I found 3 plesio torsos at once though

*JANUARY 28, 2017*
★ Got a painting from Redd
★ Finalized my spot for the cafe (I couldn't commit for a while!) and paid it off
★ Created a new character, Osono, to run a bakery/cafe. Kiki's Delivery Service was my favourite movie as a kid.
★ Got Bubblegum K.K.










Spoiler: January 29-31



*JANUARY 29, 2017*
★ IRL news, got amiibo figurines from someone off Kijiji. I got the set with KK, Cyrus, and Reese
★ Said hi to Brewster. He's his usual taciturn self.
★ Also, I've noticed that my furniture gifts to villagers are for sale at Retail! They're always hocking my gifts 






*JANUARY 30, 2017*
★ I didn't really play because I was feeling sick
★ Did a bit of daily chores but I ended up missing Gulliver and didn't go to the shops...

*JANUARY 31, 2017*
★ Feeling a little better, did the daily chores
★ More wallpaper and carpets from Saharah



In other news, I can't seem to figure out how to 'like' other people's posts? I click the thumbs-up and nothing happens...


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 31, 2017)

Things are going well so far in Bliss
Today:
*Paid off a lot on gift shop. 18k left.
*Daily stuff (water flowers, money rock ect.)
*cookies- master sword, Varian?suit the metriod shirt thing can't spell
*cleaned out my closet...need to sort clothes for Gracie into styles but I'm to lazy whatever.

I really felt like fishing today but my pet bunny chomped my 3DS charger in half. Whoops. (My bunny is okay and wasn't hurt he just looked proud of himself. He said it was obviously a snake he saved me from. Getting a new charger tomorrow maybe but saving the battery.)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 1, 2017)

23 - 31
Got 2 more badges
I have kick building
Shampoodle it's being build
Live venue open (and still haven't to see k.k. slider)
My mules can now do my work of paths 
I got 2 mannequin
Almost finishing my  splatoon room
I got the second floor of the museum
Soleil left
and finish my encyclopedia for January and February 

That about it


----------



## Roxer9000 (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorry that I haven't been posting! I wanted to get my town up and running!
Today I paid off another suspension bridge
did daily chores
got an emotion (sorrow)
i'm still playing and will update you guys!


----------



## Cai-crossing (Feb 1, 2017)

*



Playing daily still, but I've been awful about keeping track :<
Doing all of my dailies EXCEPT I keep forgetting to bring Shrunk fruit in the afternoon @_@  The times I play are generally before he opens his doors and after the club actually opens ^^;

I STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN BLUE ROSES!  I've gotten tons of black, pink, and purple, but no blue yet *sigh*

I ended up failing the January challenge of getting a villager picture, and never submitted my January fish, bug, and diving screenies ^^;;  But still!  Good luck in February everyone!  One month down!  

(Also, off-topic, but my 9-year anniversary with my darling is on the 8th!  Super excited!  Also will probably forget to update this sunday for the usual D&D meet up <3 )




​*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2017)

So I moved in Clyde, Annalise moved out, but since she was in boxes when I moved in Clyde I still had to pick someone to replace so I moved out Robin too. So today I was at 9 villagers so I just told wisp I want Vladimir to move in so now I have Etoile, Diana, Clyde and soon to be Vladimir already moved in! Getting my dreamies pretty steadily. Woo!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 2, 2017)

Updated the front with the current events and time stamps!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2017)

february 1-2

nothing much really 
bella its gonna move in tomorrow i adopted her today
today was groundhog day
shampoodle has been built
i think i said around cafe got requested but where i want it a villager is there who i want it to move away


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 4, 2017)

Vladimir picked the perfect plot today which was really awesome can't wait to see him tomorrow! I was too lazy to coerce another villager to move in today though, I'm back at 10 so I'll have to move someone out and I feel like they'll just plot right where the previous villager moved out... Guess we wont know until it happens.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 4, 2017)

Bipity boppity boo


----------



## littletwinclouds (Feb 5, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I moved in Clyde, Annalise moved out, but since she was in boxes when I moved in Clyde I still had to pick someone to replace so I moved out Robin too. So today I was at 9 villagers so I just told wisp I want Vladimir to move in so now I have Etoile, Diana, Clyde and soon to be Vladimir already moved in! Getting my dreamies pretty steadily. Woo!




I LOVE CLYDE omg i regret moving him out of my main town so much
i love his little belly when you see him from side-on
so cute


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 5, 2017)

littletwinclouds said:


> I LOVE CLYDE omg i regret moving him out of my main town so much
> i love his little belly when you see him from side-on
> so cute



I needed someone yellow and he was the best candidate, I also really enjoy his eyes, he just looks so lazy. <3


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 5, 2017)

Beep


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 7, 2017)

3-6

barely nothing excited
just on the 6 was annalisa birthday and gave her my only bureom  vecause it was the only i had that she like plus it fitting for her
so i made her happy that  all


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 7, 2017)

Lately in Bliss:
*Built two round light posts
*Built Outdoor chair
*Still no 3DS from cookie I'm getting frustrated.
*Played two rounds of Desert Island Escape but having to shake my 2DS 600times because I don't have amiibo things is just not worth it since you can only play one round a day, seriously?
*still trying to figure out what flowers to plant I'm thinking black and white and pink not sure 
*randomly planting cedar trees
*grew one blue rose but not a second yet so I can breed more
That's about it just trucking along. Getting a little bored but I'm getting used to building pwps were they are suggested it's kind of fun to decorate around that. Less ocd for me


----------



## littletwinclouds (Feb 8, 2017)

i feel like i'm kinda stuck in a rut in my town? i think i will go back to my main for a little (i'll still do dailies and stuff tho)
idkkkk


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 8, 2017)

@littletwinclouds I've been feeling stuck too it's not just you. For me I guess because I'm not surprised by what villagers say anymore it feels kind of grindy. 

Anyone else feeling that way?

I did unlock the caf? today and placed it next to retail. I'm happy about that.

I might start letting villagers move out. I'm getting bored with a few of them and want some cute villagers. I don't really like t-bone, Peggy is okay and so is Iggy but there's other villagers of that type Id rather have. After more than a month noone has yet to give me their picture.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 9, 2017)

Worked on my town a lot since yesterday.
I found the tab for February Challenges (forgot to look all this time)
Funny because from the 1-7th I organized my mayor's clothes and found my winter outfit, changed my mayor's hair and eyes. Right now the mayor has on a Blue Ribbon, Hanten Shirt, Black Skirt, Black Stockings and Black Loafers. So did that.
I cut down a ton of trees last night and sold lots of flowers (I've decided on black and pink flowers mostly and blue but no blue roses really yet).
And now my town is perfect! I'm surprised I don't feel like I have that many pwps.
Also I finished the caf? loan and it was built today had my mayor's first coffee.

I sent my villagers rubber aprons, half the town is wearing them it's pretty cute.

I also cleaned out my house and storage.

Currently I'm saving big clam shells for music boxes and trying to make a path I like to make things feel fresher in town.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2017)

Been doing lots of grinding on the island so I can try to finish my house and start getting the furniture for it... I bought the secret storage and did the mini tutorial for the HHD so I am SO HAPPY I'll be able to move stuff that way instead now... I hate pushing the stuff and trying to turn it in a tight space drives me bananas! Also yesterday I finally got the beautiful statue suggested. Do you know how many towns I've had where nobody will ever suggest it? =[[[[ So I built and paid off one of those today, will probably knock it down once I plan out my town more and find a better place for it. But I'm just trying to put in a bunch of PWP's to get to perfect town and get my can, because OMG I HATE WATERING MY FLOWERS EVERYDAY!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 12, 2017)

Wasn't feeling the fishing tournament today so I skipped it, I just hate that it halts any real interaction with the villagers because that's all they'll talk about, and it halts any progress with PWP's. So mean. But I did my dailies and paid off a home loan so that's something. Now I'm CONSIDERING making a third character... just because there's so many cute kawaii things for girls but then I don't know what her purpose in the town would be or what I would do with her house... I could also use the extra design spaces... hmm...


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 13, 2017)

Question: Is time traveling for moving villagers okay? I know most people use amiibos now/villager trades but I can't do ethier. The rules say it's okay for plot resetting which is pretty much what I'd be doing I decided to lay patterns down. Just wondering? I wouldn't be buying from shops just getting certain villagers to move once because the houses right now are driving me crazy where they are. If not that's totally cool but I might have to quit the challenge lol. I don't care who moves into town just were the house is if that makes sense. Like time travel to get Pecan to move out, then have someone else move into the right spot. Basically plot resetting I guess ? Going to add it would only be one time and I'd put the date back to the real date when done. Overall I like this challenge a lot. I just feel limited compared to everyone else sometimes.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 14, 2017)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Question: Is time traveling for moving villagers okay? I know most people use amiibos now/villager trades but I can't do ethier. The rules say it's okay for plot resetting which is pretty much what I'd be doing I decided to lay patterns down. Just wondering? I wouldn't be buying from shops just getting certain villagers to move once because the houses right now are driving me crazy where they are. If not that's totally cool but I might have to quit the challenge lol. I don't care who moves into town just were the house is if that makes sense. Like time travel to get Pecan to move out, then have someone else move into the right spot. Basically plot resetting I guess ? Going to add it would only be one time and I'd put the date back to the real date when done. Overall I like this challenge a lot. I just feel limited compared to everyone else sometimes.



Hmm...I'll allow it.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you! I just didn't want to break any rules without being sure because that wouldn't be fair. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi everyone! 
Just a quick update:
*Valentine's day was good! Stitches send me a Valentine so cute! 
*Over the past week upgraded my house to second floor. (The first size.) Stitches now comes over to play!
*Moved out villagers thanks to our lovely challenge leader, thank you!
Right now I have Stiches, Diana, Cobb, Lobo, Bangle, Ken, Anges, I can't remember who else right now. Merengue too she refuses to move, her house isn't ideal but I gave up moving her. She'll go eventually. 
*Got Goldie's picture because she moved! 
*Today my shop is closed for upgrading.
*Finally grew another blue rose a couple days ago. 
*Got lots of white flowers from the island because I decided to make a park for black flowers.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 15, 2017)

been doing progress
odlly enough i dint get a card from a vilager :/ oh well doesnt matter much

anyway agent s moved away fianlly
and put the cafe where i wanted but she was in the way so im glad
i adopted kitty today on valentines day 

missing now 2 fossils to finish that exhibit
missing 16 arts
and timmy and tommy today are rebuilding tomorrow il have tiy
and get my gracie checks 

havent done much of nothing because i been busy

- - - Post Merge - - -

but always checking daily


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Feb 15, 2017)

This is an awesome idea! Haven't done it as I am working on my town but such a good idea!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 17, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm so behind on my museum hah hah.

In Bliss:
*Putting in secret room!
*Hemed and hawd on adding alt characters, added Cedar. His house will be basically the town music Hall and be full of music boxes it's gonna take foreverrrrrrr. Going to dress him as a cop maybe. Regretting not making him Officer Cedar but probably too long to put in. His house was built today.
*Today was my first day working at the Roost!
*Making a town "garden/trail" area
*Diana wanted to move today I told her no because I'm determined she and Lobo WILL BECOME MY FRIENDS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I also redesigned all the villager clothes displayed at Mable and Sable's.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 18, 2017)

So I moved in Julian and I am already smitten, I love seeing him and Etoile hanging around each other CELESTIAL BESTIES! But as soon as I moved him in I decided to finalized where I want my plots for my other villagers to go, and I realized I don't really like where I put Clyde, So even though I've already began to bond with him I'll probably have to move him out and then move in a new one. =[ It seems everything I force someone out the amiibo villager ALWAYS takes the dang plot of whoever I am moving even though there are plenty of open places... but whatever it's just going to be slow going on the dreamy front for a bit.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 18, 2017)

i have finish the fossils exhibit in the musuem 
and missing 16 arts

and missing 2 emotions to fill the first page 

and the store upgraded now i have tiy
gotta wait for gracie now


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 21, 2017)

Push upp


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 21, 2017)

In Bliss lately:
*Finally got Merengue to move. I thought she was my bff but guess not no picture...Fine glad she left then.
*Got Stiches to move. Did get his picture!!! I'm sad he's gone but he need to have adventures too. (And leave room so I can get lucky someday...hahhah.)
*Growing blue roses is going okay
*Building more pwp. Picnic blankets built. Working on solar panel.
Built fairytale bench.
*redesigned shirts for villagers again
*got around 10 music boxes done but it's slow going
*bought a pink wetsuit. 
*Merengue got me a pear

Things are going well overall but my villagers are 
giving me the same gifts I have over and over and over to the point I'm wondering if it's really "random" or not hah hah.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 23, 2017)

*Added all my alts. Now I have Cedar, Clover and Ceres as alts.

*repathed whole town took so long wanted a 9path not 3path pieces pattern

*now my town has Marshal, Diana, Lobo, Zucker, Vesta, Gala off the top of my head

*working on upgrading everyone's houses and gathering pwps and making music boxes and decorating it's overwhelming hah hah

Things are good glad I've decided alt house placements it's been bothering me and driving me crazy for weeks now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 24, 2017)

Neglected my town a bit the past two days because I found my old town card. But today because I did it in my other town with a high success rate I went ahead and moved in MOST of my villagers, I still need Clyde and Maggie(whose card i need still), and I have Sprinkle and Marina as place holders until I can get Clyde into his proper plot. But I have everyone moved out of the places I plan to develop so now my goal is going to be diving for PWP's everyday and getting the furniture I want for my houses and planning them out some more!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 26, 2017)

Bopp


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 26, 2017)

*⋆* Daydream, created early February 2017

- Planted some flowers, got some hybrid roses
- Fished for the fishing tourney, and won 1st place
- Updated hairstyle to a shorter one
- Added some new fish to my museum's collection
- Did some errands for my villagers
- Working to upgrade my mayor's house

[kinda late to this, hope it's alright!]


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 27, 2017)

I started about 6 days ago and things are going well, I've got  caught everything for feb.
Unfortunately I don't have the qr machine yet so I can't plan my town out as of yet 
Dream villagers and current villagers are in my signature, and I'm planning the best campsite you'll ever see!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 27, 2017)

On February 28 big top will leave so on the 29
Gonna adopt tucker
And after that I just gotta wait to Eunice leave and il adopt Tammy
And will have all dreamies
Though I'm thinking canberra too
Because I did like her


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2017)

I made a second alt but 2 days after I got her I didn't want her... XD But I went around and marked off where I want my developed areas where I'll stuff them full of flowers/plants and pwp's and I have all but two villagers moved in, I'll have to move in Clyde when I get the chance but I'll still have to keep moving random villagers into Kiki's old plot until it plots two spaces forwards from where it is now... so hard to accomplish! But things are happening and I'm feeling good about my town, I am glad I didn't drop it once I found Salem, I'm trying to split my time between them so I don't favor one over the other. It's like the two sides of me, the gothy halloween part, and the kawaii hella gay part. XD


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 27, 2017)

Guess I'll update too why not.
@ZebraQueen I have Canberra actually. If I had wifi I would so give her to you  But I don't so </3

In Bliss:
*Built upstairs, left and right rooms for Ceres and upgraded exterior for castle. Looks AMAZING. SO HAPPY WITH IT. Going to upgrade whole house or however big it needs to be for music boxes but much slower than I did for this.

*Upgraded Cedar to second floor. I've felt iffy on it but decided why not? 
I'm 60% sure I'm making his house a fish and tackle store and living area above. But might make it a tea house or spirit reading place? Who knows.
*Upgraded Clovers house.

*widened a path

*built a sign board 

*Gala moved (her eyes started looking akward compared to Marshal Lobo and Chief. Anime eyessss) Drift has replaced her. I really wanted Genji but Drift is pretty cool.

*mainly waiting it out for more cedar trees and blue hydrangeas I'm lining above river town with those.

*Feng shui my mayors house because my luck is bad in game lately :/

*lost 150,000 to the stalk market. I keep thinking oh I'll try everyone makes money. Wrong. Every time I play I lose tons of money. Uhhhhg.

*trying to decide if I want to keep my mix of white purple flowers randomly or order them in a pattern.

*might replace bridges with the rope one

Right now things are starting to fall together in town. I'm really pleased with it. I have lots of pockets of space I should probably work on but I will eventually.  I grinded a lot to update Ceres house so I'll probably take it easy for a bit and goof off with my villagers.

Going to add. I think letting villagers place pwps for me is actually working out really well. Things aren't placed were I would've put them but working with it looks really good. (I do move them over off paths if it's suggested there). My second favorite part of town has the police station, geyser, and round light. I added three more lights off of it in a row it looks so great.  And it makes me feel like my town really is more of a group project done as a community. I know that sounds silly but it's true.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2017)

RIP so I think I might even move my ALT Koda, by deleting him and moving him... but I am not POSITIVE yet. Cause if I do an art walk kind of thing I could put his house up at the top and make it like... a kind of gift shop type thing, and have like the Gulliver stuff in it so if I have a statue fountain I can sell statues inside, and if i get a moai statue i can sell the mini one inside! =O IDK YET THO just an impulse, I'm going to not do it yet, cause I do like that Bray and Koda have the little middle bridge between them cause it's cute... but then again I could use that peninsula for like, a private garden for Bray! =O


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 27, 2017)

I know what you mean! I should've put all my paths with my alt Ceres because I'm not using patterns in his house. But I used Cedar instead. I kinda might make them a Spiritual reading place or a winery now (same problem on impulse hah hah) and now I have no free patterns. No way I'm re pathing everything for a third time.

I already almost moved Clovers house twice.

Having alts is difficult sometimes.

Kaydekrunk- that sounds amazing though I never would've thought of that. Do it.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Feb 28, 2017)

ugh I feel like I am getting stuck in a real rut? I haven't touched my town in a few days except to do festivale...
I really want to stick the challenge out but i dunno if i can


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 28, 2017)

Which parts are you in a rut about?
Do you have any goals? 
I was really in a rut until I made some alt characters.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's my map finally actually two months late


----------



## littletwinclouds (Feb 28, 2017)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Which parts are you in a rut about?
> Do you have any goals?
> I was really in a rut until I made some alt characters.
> 
> ...



omg that must have taken so long in plot resetting!! 
i am just feeling a bit... bored? i haven't played my main town either. i think maybe i need a break from acnl for a bit, but because i'm not TTing in this town i'm scared to leave it for too long!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 1, 2017)

It sort of did take a while to line up houses hah hah. Not as long as in the past though (patterns can be put down and villagers avoid them now with open space. Not sure if it's common knowledge yet.) I was just mad I wanted all 10 houses in a row with 3 spaces between each house but when my town started there was nowhere else good to put my house lol. If I used amiibos it wouldve taken less work. But I don't so lol. But thank you! 

Hmn. I get what you mean. It can get boring waiting for everything. I'm playing puzzle league when I get bored but I'm verrrrry bad at it.

I'm not time traveling now the houses are lined up (I've got a few Meh villagers but whatever). I get needing a break too happens to all of us. Maybe just check in on your town till you feel like playing and not push it


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 1, 2017)

March challenge soon whoo looking forward to it!


----------



## Lunacha (Mar 1, 2017)

I totally am. There is the Princesse Collection that I reallly really really really want but I need to upgrade the T&T Mart before to T.I.Y.. Totally working hard for it! >


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

FINALLY got Clyde to plot where I wanted him and I feel so relieved, the only dreamie I don't have yet is Maggie because I'd need her card, but I have Sprinkle in her plot for now as a place holder. Slowly but surely starting up my park, built a fountain and a tire-toy so far in the space. Just need to start diving for PWP's so I can get the rest of the park stuff I want.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 5, 2017)

i dint participate on festivale because i was busy but whatever
also i got tammy
9/10 dreamies in rainbow just gotta wait until eunice leave so i can invite tucker


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 5, 2017)

That's awesome 9/10! I have 6/10 I guess. I need Lucky, Genji and Wendy. Tucker is cool


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

Changed from my winter outfit into my Spring outfit! =D


Spoiler: Bray's Spring Outfit











So I've been doing a lot of work in BOTH of my towns, been trying to work on customizing the bejesus out of furniture and planning out my homes. I just got the final upgrade in mayor Bray's house so I'm excited to get to work and start filling those babies up. I made super detailed plans and catalogs of what to get for each room and how to place them...-_- I'm kind of a planning freak. I also started writing to all my villagers, this was my second letter to Vlad and now I'm super mad I didn't send it as his first one because I think it's super cute, I attached a fruit as a present too. ^u^


Spoiler:  Letter to Vladimir


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 6, 2017)

Quick update for Bliss:
*might try out dirt paths never done them before
*finally decided I want to do a forest zen/spirit type town (not a horror town like ghost/Halloween/spooky vibe) 
*trying to make all my villagers have catchphrases that are mythical/spooky 
*going to demolish pwps I placed randomly  so much wasted money hah hah
*really stuck on ideas for pwp placement but eh
*music boxes slowly coming along
*Clover's house is driving me crazy


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 11, 2017)

Update on Bliss time!
(Did I miss the challenge for this month?)
*have almost half the music boxes. I think. Not sure.
* Diana gave me her pic randomly!!!!!!!!!!! 
*New path design 
*trying to place pwps but have a huge area of land I'm not sure what to do with. 
*Villagers slowly suggesting pwps
*got Zen exterior for some alt houses looks amazing
* built hotspring in Meh spot
*got golden shovel
*black hybrid Lillie's died along with blue pansies fail 
*lining path by houses with bamboo and olive starts
*BEAT STORY MODE OF PUZZLE LEAGUE. This game is so hard for me. I'm so happy.
*sticking with 9 villagers. Daisy moved but Carmel is in she's adorable I might keep her and forget about Wendy as my peppy.
*My new spring outfit is the paper percale and spring blossom dress kimono.

Bliss is chill for now.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 15, 2017)

Quick update:
* Finally got a peach from Leo who then moved
*Demolished Cedar's house to plot reset
*Genji moved in but after spending all day with him only plotting where Cedar's house was I gave up so now my line of villagers isn't perfect but I don't care. Also I have no clue where or if Cedars house will have a good new spot so uhg.
*Building resetti center
*Got suggested bus stop whoohoo
*Also repathed whole town with Ceres but actually used the 6x6 rule better so my town looks better
*Clover's house is going to be a Japanese Ryokan Hotel which is coming along so amazingly so far


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 15, 2017)

i havent quit but been playing less just entering sometimes  see who moving that about it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 18, 2017)

*screeching* I got Maggie in the mail today so I am for sure going to move her in tomorrow probably! She's my last person so move in and then I'll be able to kick up all my blocks and really get into landscaping. I've been collecting bushes and trees and started my strip of landscaping up by the train tracks with my row of cedar trees. I'm so happy my town is coming together!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 24, 2017)

Trying to keep this thread ALIVE!

I moved Maggie in and she's all settled and everything, have my "Art Walk" sectioned off just have to figure out which things I am going to put in now, and I've been trying the diving trick so I can get more PWP's suggested!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 25, 2017)

In Bliss:
*Clover's house is looking awesome even if it's not 20% done.
*Replaced Genji with Antonio. My row of houses is restored.
*Eunice just moved in so I have Vesta, Muffy and her as my sheeps.
*Let Shep move. Kinda regret it. But two smugs with him and Marshal are just too many.
*Almost done with building pwps (half of them are lanterns hah hah)
*Built too expensive Stone hendge
*Breed a purple pansy 
*Decorated bottom of my house with white roccoco stuff
*working in music boxes has basically come to a halt due to big clamshells being elusive...
*I'm 60-75% done with basic layout stuff for my town but it feels kind of empty I'm still trying to figure out why and what to do about it.
*Brewster messed up my coffee order. Which really ruins it for me. Every time I ordered no milk at all so now my usual coffee is "mellow because all the milk". It makes me really disappointed so now I get the to go cups. I don't know what messed it up so much.
*Town flag is my map it looks amazing

Right now I'm focusing a lot on my villagers because I want them all to love me. I've actually seen things I never did before because of high friendship with more than one villager.

Like Diana came over to my house randomly and gave me candy (usually it's furniture).

Muffy wanted me to deliver a thing to Chief. I give thing to Chief. Chief says it was for me and he picked it to go with my house. I get the option to open it now or later so I say open it now. It's a bathtub! The whole thing was adorable.


----------



## Locket (Mar 26, 2017)

I've been busy with school and stuff, but I play as much as I can. 

my fossils are almost done, but my bugs and other stuff still need work. My tree grew to the point that I can sit on my tree


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 27, 2017)

Passed 2 fashion checks! Just waiting for her to come back again cause it's 3 you need right? Can't wait to have her store cause I need some shoes and clothes from her! I'm excited. I wish there was a way to get more than one PWP ping a day because it's killing me waiting for my villagers to give me PWP ideas. =[


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 3, 2017)

Just updating on things.
Recently in Bliss:
*Gave up getting Genji back for now. I cycled all 16 villagers to get him but he wouldn't show up so yeah. Bam is my jock now. I would love to have Bam and Genji but whatever.
*Destroyed some lanterns/ricerack built a well building the moai statue thing right now
*Depathed town for dirt paths
*Breed hybrid pink Lillie's 
*Realized I have a ton of work left in town lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2017)

Nothing like an egg hunt to help you find buried threads, gotta try to keep this guy alive! I've been doing the same stuff, planting tons of new bushes and trees and working on my PWP's


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll update too hah...
In Bliss:
*Let Bam move right now I have Poncho
*Astrid moved in
*Literally so sick of plot resetting I took up every path in my town. I'm done. Don't care anymore.
*I repathed my town to a dirt path qr I made. Yesterday took it down.  100% committed to pathless town now. Nobody is moving ever again hah hah. 
*As some of you heard probably my games been glitching a little so I emptied out all my character storage. (It make like 100k bells somehow).
*Rebuilt Cedars home!!! New and improved decided to make it bigger.
*Might give up on my music box plan. I literally never go to Ceres house to listen to them except maybe twice, I'm getting confused which ones I have and make duplicates...The amount of money I'll need to have space for ALL the music boxes is like 6 million left. I just feel like it's bland I could do something better with the 6 rooms he has.
*I'm in love with Clover's place. Her home is my favorite part of town. 
*Added three rooms to my mayors house.
*I haven't planted much but flowers lately. Might redo one walkway but doubtful I will soon.
*Finished moai statute

Lately I love/hate my town. 
I don't know what to do with Cedar or Ceres homes and a room in my mayor's home. I've done a lot since the start and I'm so sick of everything being a million bells to upgrade, lol. 
I'll probably be taking a break and just checking in my town pretty soon if it keeps up.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 26, 2017)

It's been a weekish so I'll update.
In Bliss:
*Swapped around two pwps only to decide I liked them originally better -_-
*Built a flower arch 
*Decided Cedar's house is a Teashop restaurant caf? thing.  Not a shop that sells tea (why does the glass pot have to be amiibo only...) like the place historically geshia worked. Tea ceremony building.
*Cere's house is going to be a temple now.
*Astrid is staying because I really like her now and she's amazing. Best kangaroo mom.
*Poncho is okay. I have a hard time finding him recently in town. I don't have an opinion on him.

But it's super obvious he and Carmen are probably dating or something he is always at her place, she always wants me to get him for her, she's always commenting on his manly bod. But not deliver stuff I think the relationship is a secret right now. *Gasp*. The scandal. It's adorable. 

*Planted some cedar trees cut down some non cedar trees planted a few bushes. I'm about done landscaping I gotta work on gardening hah hah hah nooooooo. 
*I'm thinking orange, black and purple flowers.
*Changed ordinace to perfect town. Which I hate so so much but life's been busy. I don't have time to maintain flowers everyday right now.
* My main area I'm trying to figure out is my Zen bench and garden by retail and the caf? it just looks...bad. Boring. Bad. But I can't seem to fix it. I'm not rebuilding it. I can't make it symmetrical because the trees are around a rock and my resetti center. I've tried flowers but I feel like it looked...bad. I guess I'll have to try flowers again idk. It's one space and trees on the left and two spaces and a row of trees on the right.
*I was redecorating and Carmen barged in. At first I was annoyed but she gave me a hibachi! Which I really needed today so I was really glad she came over.
*Diana is avoiding me I'm convinced. I never see her anymore.
She's always at the caf?. I'm not sure why. Is she mad I'm friends with Astrid? They get along pretty well though. Maybe she's having a mid life crisis idk I hope she snaps out of it. She is becoming good friends with Muffy lately. Muffy sent me a letter about how she was spacing out looking at the ocean. Maybe it's something with both of them...? 
*Lucky and Fang are at the museum a lot  lately. Lucky wants to eat the bugs and Fang wants to watch the fish.
*  Oh recently I got Lucky to visit me and Carmen too randomly in my house! So now Marshal, Vesta, Carmen, Diana, and Lucky all randomly stop by! I still have to work on Muffy, Poncho, Astrid and Fang. I have no clue why Muffy isn't there yet I've had her a while.
*All my villager are black/white colors mainly which pleases me to no end. Cause the  yin/yang symbol is black/white. It's a little thing but I think it adds to my town.
*I don't seen Marshal like I used to in town. Recently he seems so small compared to everyone else in town. I have no idea what he is up to but everyone says he and Lucky and Fang are buds. They are probably doing fun guy stuff. I've heard they keep having bug catching contests with each other. 
*I want Wendel's RV to come to town but he's a jerk.
*Vesta seems cheery lately. She keeps bugging me to buy stuff I'm pretty sure she's got a new book series she's into. She said she's working on a book too. Something about the history of Bliss. Her and Carmen are friends surprisingly. They got in a bad fight but Carmen's fashionable gift saved the day. Some historical beige shirt with checks on it idk the name. It's adorable on Vesta.
*Almost everyone is wearing my designs. It's actually kind of getting annoying for some reason. 
*Brewster finally likes me even though I mess up everyone's coffee orders every day. All the time. Some days I get two out of town people. Uhg.
*I never remember to go to Shrunks...
*I want it to be May already because I want new fish and bugs.

*Overall I'm working on making money (boo), designing rooms, flowers/gardening, and my villagers. I'm tweaking things landscaping wise but not too much now. I think I see Astrid and Vesta the most. Things aren't perfect but my town has a theme and some character I think at this point.
I don't have it in my to keep up with dirt paths but seeing grass again and no taking up tiles is so nice I don't even mind at all if it ever happens.

Sometimes I still feel guilty about deleting my old town even though I'm happier with Bliss a million times more than my old town in the two years I had it. I'll chalk it up to my town still being "new" in comparison.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 4, 2017)

Quick update:
*Repathed town because im worried about move ins didn't take that long actually
*Moved in and out some people. Lucy,Anhka, and Diana.
*Not sure if Astrid instead​ of Diana was the right choice but you don't see Astrid much. She's super cute and Diana has been in my town so long so idk.
*Cody is my current jock till I move him. Mitzi moved in.
*Re landscaped an area with fruit trees and bamboo still not happy with it.

That's it just a quick update.


----------

